# ***The EQUESTRIAN Club***



## Serina

I couldn't find one of these so I made it

Lets join forces. Would love to hear about and see pictures of your steeds and hear your stories about how you started, what you do and what equestrianism means to you.

Showjumper/dressagerider/barrelracer? 

Horseowner or not? How many years in the saddle? Lets get talking


----------



## poopsie

It has been years since I have ridden. I still love horses though. The last horse i had was a little bay filly. She was half Arab and half Quarter. Such a sweetie! She was foaled on a March 17 so I named her Shamrock. i will have to see if I can dig up some pictures.


----------



## VanessaJean

I just started riding again after 10 years away. I rode when I was young (6-16) and am loving being back. I am doing flat work now but hope to start over fences in the next few months.


----------



## VanessaJean

Anyone know if Auken paddock boots run small or large?


----------



## LisaG719

Serina said:


> I couldn't find one of these so I made it
> 
> Lets join forces. Would love to hear about and see pictures of your steeds and hear your stories about how you started, what you do and what equestrianism means to you.
> 
> Showjumper/dressagerider/barrelracer?
> 
> Horseowner or not? How many years in the saddle? Lets get talking



I'm a horse owner that focuses on Dressage. Mainly I just hack around and try not to hit the dirt too often. lol I bought my latest horse in February and we're still getting comfortable with one another. She's a real dream boat and I'm beyond excited to have found her. 

I took formal western lessons as a preteen and then had over 10 years out of the saddle. I got back into it about 3-4 years ago. I started back leasing a Thoroughbred cross, then I bought a wild caught Mustang and my current mare is 3/4 Thoroughbred and 1/4 Quarter horse (so pretty much an Appendix QH) but registered as a solid colored Paint. She is 16.2hh and completely chestnut - no socks, no facial markings, nada. lol She's 8 years old and we're working on fine tuning and getting my confidence back. 



VanessaJean said:


> Anyone know if Auken paddock boots run small or large?



I'm not familiar with that brand. I swear by Ariats. They last forever and are the most comfortable boot I've ever worn.


----------



## LisaG719

My previous mare Beatrice - Barn name Bea. 







My current mare Miss Moosy Lou - barn names Lucy / Lou / Lulu


----------



## VanessaJean

Both are gorgeous *Lisa!* Thanks for the tips. I am working on getting my confidence back too. Right now I'm riding a great Standardbred/ Clydesdale/Quarter Horse cross (In Pursuit of Happiness) barn name- Smiley. Love him. I spent yesterday at a jump show and it really made me want to do it again. 

Thanks for the boots info *Lisa*. These would be a back up for the boots that I have now and they are are on sale online for a really good price! I have been looking for tall boots but I have larger calves and its so hard to find any.


----------



## ahs483

Hunter and equation girl here! Showed competitively in A circuit throughout high school, now 20 and in college so riding is on the back burner! been riding since I was 5! 

Here is me in a few years ago! This was my horse, a Dutch Warmblood named Delevan!


----------



## SunglassLove

Here's my guy!!  He's a 12 yo APHA gelding, heavy on the TB lines. We have competed in eventing and showjumping, but I haven't had the time and he's been off for a while now. We're just getting back into conditioning mode now, so yay!


----------



## VanessaJean

Love to see all the riders on the forum.


----------



## LisaG719

VanessaJean said:


> Both are gorgeous *Lisa!* Thanks for the tips. I am working on getting my confidence back too. Right now I'm riding a great Standardbred/ Clydesdale/Quarter Horse cross (In Pursuit of Happiness) barn name- Smiley. Love him. I spent yesterday at a jump show and it really made me want to do it again.
> 
> Thanks for the boots info *Lisa*. These would be a back up for the boots that I have now and they are are on sale online for a really good price! I have been looking for tall boots but I have larger calves and its so hard to find any.



Oh wow how tall is Smiley? Do you have any pics of him? I'd love to see what his cross looks like. I took lessons at a Hunter/Jumper barn for a period of time. I quickly learned that flat work is exciting enough for me. lol 



ahs483 said:


> Hunter and equation girl here! Showed competitively in A circuit throughout high school, now 20 and in college so riding is on the back burner! been riding since I was 5!
> 
> Here is me in a few years ago! This was my horse, a Dutch Warmblood named Delevan!



Gorgeous! 



SunglassLove said:


> Here's my guy!!  He's a 12 yo APHA gelding, heavy on the TB lines. We have competed in eventing and showjumping, but I haven't had the time and he's been off for a while now. We're just getting back into conditioning mode now, so yay!



Love his coloring. How are you getting him back into shape? Any quick tips you can share? I need to get Lou into summer shape and ready for longer rides.


----------



## LisaG719

I went out and rode Lou today. I really need to get comfortable at her canter. Missy was like riding a rocking horse. Bea ran more than she cantered - it was very flat and land grabbing. And Lou is like riding a darn mountain. It feels like she has more vertical movement than lateral. After the ride I worked on having her come when called and stopping on cue while loose in the indoor arena. She's quite the little puppy dog. Have you guys taught your horses any tricks?


----------



## SunglassLove

LisaG719 said:


> Love his coloring. How are you getting him back into shape? Any quick tips you can share? I need to get Lou into summer shape and ready for longer rides.


 
Trot sets, trot sets, trot sets. I'm lucky that Curly's pretty athletic by nature so he doesn't take alot to whip into shape, he's already working pretty heavy and doing great, he just needs loooong cool outs. Plus I have access to trails so I can trot hills also.

Depending on how good of shape she's in to begin with, you can do this by either minutes or laps around the arena. Trot for 5 laps, or five/ten minutes, then working walk for a lap or two or one minute, then trot again for the same amount of time. Repeat a few times, depending again on fitness level. Gradually increase the trot time with each ride. 

I'll go out on trail and trot for long periods, then walk, then trot again a long time, etc. Then walk the whole way home. 

It's what we always did to condition for x-country... works like a charm. Give a day off in between... I did this yesterday, and today when I went to the barn he was still tuckered out, even with zero turnout.  He didn't even want anything to do with handwalking, LOL!


----------



## LisaG719

SunglassLove said:


> Trot sets, trot sets, trot sets. I'm lucky that Curly's pretty athletic by nature so he doesn't take alot to whip into shape, he's already working pretty heavy and doing great, he just needs loooong cool outs. Plus I have access to trails so I can trot hills also.
> 
> Depending on how good of shape she's in to begin with, you can do this by either minutes or laps around the arena. Trot for 5 laps, or five/ten minutes, then working walk for a lap or two or one minute, then trot again for the same amount of time. Repeat a few times, depending again on fitness level. Gradually increase the trot time with each ride.
> 
> I'll go out on trail and trot for long periods, then walk, then trot again a long time, etc. Then walk the whole way home.
> 
> It's what we always did to condition for x-country... works like a charm. Give a day off in between... I did this yesterday, and today when I went to the barn he was still tuckered out, even with zero turnout.  He didn't even want anything to do with handwalking, LOL!



Sounds great! Thanks for the tip! I've been trotting her and working on getting her in frame and collected. It takes a lot of work to get her even breaking a sweat. She's a pretty athletic girl despite not being worked on a daily basis. But, I definitely need to focus on keeping her going for a solid 5 laps around the arena.


----------



## gymangel812

i hope i can join in since i just started riding and don't own a horse...!

i've only been taking lessons for about two months. my goal is to learn to jump . i had probably my best lesson ever today (not saying much but an accomplishment ). i had a different instructor (mine was on vacation this week) and usually my horse doesn't want to trot and not for very long. he also likes to turn into the center of the ring. i managed to finally get past that today. i think the horse just kept testing me and i was finally able to not let him take control. the instructor was more helpful in telling me how to stop him from doing that. he stopped going towards the center after testing me a few times. we were actually able to complete a whole lap (trotting) around the ring, which was exciting! it felt so awesome. i really like this other instructor. she seems more to the point, more technical, and has a bit faster of a pace than my other instructor.


----------



## VanessaJean

*Lisa * surprisingly Smiley is actually quite small. I was floored when I found out his cross. He is around 14.1! I will try to get some pics soon. Have my first group lesson tomorrow. I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## SunglassLove

gymangel812 said:


> i hope i can join in since i just started riding and don't own a horse...!
> 
> i've only been taking lessons for about two months. my goal is to learn to jump . i had probably my best lesson ever today (not saying much but an accomplishment ). i had a different instructor (mine was on vacation this week) and usually my horse doesn't want to trot and not for very long. he also likes to turn into the center of the ring. i managed to finally get past that today. i think the horse just kept testing me and i was finally able to not let him take control. the instructor was more helpful in telling me how to stop him from doing that. he stopped going towards the center after testing me a few times. we were actually able to complete a whole lap (trotting) around the ring, which was exciting! it felt so awesome. i really like this other instructor. she seems more to the point, more technical, and has a bit faster of a pace than my other instructor.


 

If you like this one better, switch to her! I made this mistake when I was a kid and started riding. Now, I'm extra picky about who I ride with. But especially when you're learning, if you think someone else challenges you better, go with them, you won't regret it!


----------



## SunglassLove

I rode my guy last night, halter and leadrope and bareback, and I'm super excited to say that I finally have him back to the point when he rounds himself up, puts himself at a steady trotting pace, and just goes and goes and goes  Working left I had to do nothing but sit there, and he was round, supple and collected... working right is a bit harder for him BUT he's still there, it just takes a 10 m circle off the rail to round him up and get him working.

I am so excited!


----------



## LisaG719

SunglassLove said:


> I rode my guy last night, halter and leadrope and bareback, and I'm super excited to say that I finally have him back to the point when he rounds himself up, puts himself at a steady trotting pace, and just goes and goes and goes  Working left I had to do nothing but sit there, and he was round, supple and collected... working right is a bit harder for him BUT he's still there, it just takes a 10 m circle off the rail to round him up and get him working.
> 
> I am so excited!



Nice!

I'm hoping to get out to the barn today and get some bareback time in on Lucy. It is one of the more relaxing ways to ride for me. 

I've also been toying about throwing a fleece lined hackamore on her and seeing how she'll react. Maybe I'll save that little adventure for tomorrow. lol


----------



## LisaG719

What tack colors are you gals sporting? 

Missy was dark bay so all her things were black and red. With Bea I started with light pink and brown to offset her pinto coloring. Since Lou is a redhead I switched to Forest Green. I still need to track down a dark green dressage pad since all her riding gear is black.


----------



## SunglassLove

LisaG719 said:


> What tack colors are you gals sporting?
> 
> Missy was dark bay so all her things were black and red. With Bea I started with light pink and brown to offset her pinto coloring. Since Lou is a redhead I switched to Forest Green. I still need to track down a dark green dressage pad since all her riding gear is black.


 
Curly's a mahogany bay paint, he sports purple. My old horse was a black/white paint, and he was bright turquoise, so now Curly has two wardrobes. 

The rest of the things I have are all black or gray.


----------



## LisaG719

SunglassLove said:


> Curly's a mahogany bay paint, he sports purple. My old horse was a black/white paint, and he was bright turquoise, so now Curly has two wardrobes.
> 
> The rest of the things I have are all black or gray.



I just realized you were in Chicago. My old hometown. Where do you ride at? I used to take lessons out at Lucky Lass Stables on the far south side.


----------



## SunglassLove

LisaG719 said:


> I just realized you were in Chicago. My old hometown. Where do you ride at? I used to take lessons out at Lucky Lass Stables on the far south side.


 
What a small world! I actually board at the old Daghem Acres that was right down the street from Lucky Lass. They tore LL down years back. Such a shame, it was a decent facility for the area. Anyway my friend now owns the Daghem property, completely remodeled it, and runs her business out of it now.

Where are you located now?


----------



## LisaG719

SunglassLove said:


> What a small world! I actually board at the old Daghem Acres that was right down the street from Lucky Lass. They tore LL down years back. Such a shame, it was a decent facility for the area. Anyway my friend now owns the Daghem property, completely remodeled it, and runs her business out of it now.
> 
> Where are you located now?



How crazy! I remember when they tore down LL. I was heart broken. I had a lot of fond memories of that place. 

Did Daghem have a multicolored building? I used to hang out at a barn down the road from LL for the life of me I can't remember their name. But, they backed up to the forest preserve and used to offer hourly trail rides and boarding services. 

I moved out to Portland, OR years ago. I ended up taking a break from horses since the cost to keep them out here was so high. A few years ago I hopped back in and it's been a money pit ever since. lol


----------



## SunglassLove

LisaG719 said:


> How crazy! I remember when they tore down LL. I was heart broken. I had a lot of fond memories of that place.
> 
> Did Daghem have a multicolored building? I used to hang out at a barn down the road from LL for the life of me I can't remember their name. But, they backed up to the forest preserve and used to offer hourly trail rides and boarding services.
> 
> I moved out to Portland, OR years ago. I ended up taking a break from horses since the cost to keep them out here was so high. A few years ago I hopped back in and it's been a money pit ever since. lol


 

Yeah, Daghem was the gross multicolored building that everyone somehow wound up at!  They did the trail rides and whatnot. I'm sure we probably knew some of the same people if that's where you used to hang out. 

It's expensive around here now too... and Palos is considered on the "cheap" side of things, but I'm still paying way more than double the board I was ten years ago.


----------



## LisaG719

SunglassLove said:


> Yeah, Daghem was the gross multicolored building that everyone somehow wound up at!  They did the trail rides and whatnot. I'm sure we probably knew some of the same people if that's where you used to hang out.
> 
> It's expensive around here now too... and Palos is considered on the "cheap" side of things, but I'm still paying way more than double the board I was ten years ago.



That's the place! lol I worked there on Sundays when DH (then BF) was watching football all day. There was a couple that ran it that each had a kid - one boy and one girl. For the life of me I can't remember names. I'll never forget going out on one of the horses in the middle of winter and as soon as we made it around the corner of the trail my horse turned around and RAN back to the barn. I nearly had a Christopher Reeve moment when he dead stopped at the barn door and the cement floor.


----------



## VanessaJean

Did a few low cross rails with Smiley last Tuesday. I am really enjoying the group lessons.


----------



## SunglassLove

Soooo guess what my beast and I did yesterday??

CATTLE SORTING!!! It was soooooo much fun, he loved it. By our third trip in he was pinning his ears and nipping at the cattle like he'd been doing it his whole life. 

So. Much. Fun! We decided to trailer out to a place about an hour away on Friday to do it again.


----------



## VanessaJean

That sounds fun!


----------



## inspiredgem

Sorry for the crappy picture.  Here's a picture of me riding my girl.  She's a 7 year old Swedish Warmblood named Inspired Gem.


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous! I posted some pics of Smiley in my thread. Do you do dressage?


----------



## inspiredgem

VanessaJean said:


> Gorgeous! I posted some pics of Smiley in my thread. Do you do dressage?



Thank you   I hope to do dressage with her as well as some low level eventing if she shows an aptitude for it.  I bought her as a yearling and have been taking it very slow with her.  Fortunately I have a great trainer who specializes in young horses because I could not have done this on my own.

I just checked out your pictures and Smiley looks like a great horse.  So glad you're riding again.


----------



## VanessaJean

That's so exciting! I would love to show someday. Maybe in the next year or so I will look into leasing (hopefully Smiley).


----------



## LisaG719

Rode Lou for the first time in nearly a month. I think she missed me.


----------



## VanessaJean

Awww so pretty.


----------



## sugarcoated_

It's been a while since I was on the purseforum but I'm diving in again. 

I recently sold my mare to a lovely couple where she can happily stay till the end of her days but I still own a gelding that she gave birth to. He's 3 years old now and went from stallion to gelding only 3 days ago. Poor thing!

This is him with my mare 3 years ago:







and this is Evel Knievel now:  We broke him in this last month and now he'll be going on holiday for the summer. I'm not in a rush. Oh yeah, Evel Knievel is registered at KWPN, the Dutch sporthorse studbook and is a Warrant x Silvio I for those interested. (:


----------



## sugarcoated_

And I love Lou's expression! So gentle.


----------



## advokaitplm

I've been riding since I was five--started off riding saddleseat on saddlebreds but my heart was always with eventing. When I got my first, current, and only (thus far) I started to heavily pursue that avenue, I have had him for almost 7 years now and back in work again after some set-backs with injuries to myself and school and everything else. I'll post pictures as soon as I figure out how to! LOL


----------



## advokaitplm

Also, do any of you all have jewelry that you wear as momentos to your ponies?


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous horses *Sugar*!


----------



## inspiredgem

LisaG719 said:


> Rode Lou for the first time in nearly a month. I think she missed me.


Very pretty!



sugarcoated_ said:


> It's been a while since I was on the purseforum but I'm diving in again.
> 
> I recently sold my mare to a lovely couple where she can happily stay till the end of her days but I still own a gelding that she gave birth to. He's 3 years old now and went from stallion to gelding only 3 days ago. Poor thing!
> 
> This is him with my mare 3 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is Evel Knievel now:  We broke him in this last month and now he'll be going on holiday for the summer. I'm not in a rush. Oh yeah, Evel Knievel is registered at KWPN, the Dutch sporthorse studbook and is a Warrant x Silvio I for those interested. (:


He's growing up to be a very handsome boy!  


advokaitplm said:


> I've been riding since I was five--started off riding saddleseat on saddlebreds but my heart was always with eventing. When I got my first, current, and only (thus far) I started to heavily pursue that avenue, I have had him for almost 7 years now and back in work again after some set-backs with injuries to myself and school and everything else. I'll post pictures as soon as I figure out how to! LOL


Can't wait to see some pictures!

Here are a couple of pictures that I took of Gem today.


----------



## advokaitplm

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....122377171163.125854.827191163&type=3&theater IF I just did this correctly then this is one of my senior pictures, so it's almost 4 years old now but that's the pony. SO rotten.


----------



## VanessaJean

Can't see the pic.


----------



## advokaitplm

Ok then, dumb question since I am new to this site. How do you post pictures?


----------



## Pinup_gal

Hey just having a look I sold my horses a few years back couldn't afford it anymore but I'll put a picture of my favorite two horses in the world brannigan full breed connamara gray and palimino quaterhorse named yellow x


----------



## sugarcoated_

advokaitplm said:


> Ok then, dumb question since I am new to this site. How do you post pictures?



Hi Advo, if you upload your pictures through sites like picturetrail.com (free service) you can click the button that says Image URL. It will then give you a link that you need to copy and paste on to here, and tada!

Pinup, that's sad you had to sell them. Lovely picture, riding through the water!


----------



## Pinup_gal

Yer it's rlly pretty love the water photos he's so beautiful, yer it's sad bu t they r in good homes x


----------



## advokaitplm

Sugarcoated, Thank you so much! I'm so technology inept.

Here's Petoskey in all his glory, haha:


----------



## advokaitplm

Pinup_gal said:


> Yer it's rlly pretty love the water photos he's so beautiful, yer it's sad bu t they r in good homes x


  The farm I'm at now has a Connemara stud that looks alot like him, especially in the water picture. Riley, the stud, is slightly heavier boned though. Very cute ponies!


----------



## Pinup_gal

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> The farm I'm at now has a Connemara stud that looks alot like him, especially in the water picture. Riley, the stud, is slightly heavier boned though. Very cute ponies!



God connemaras r my favorite breed ever of any horse but rlly hard to get them over in Australia WA..


----------



## advokaitplm

Pinup_gal said:
			
		

> God connemaras r my favorite breed ever of any horse but rlly hard to get them over in Australia WA..



The website for my farm is sycamoreridgeky.com and you can look at some older pictures of him there. Blue Rock Riley is his full name and he's gotten a lot lighter since those pictures but he's soooo cute!


----------



## Pinup_gal

advokaitplm said:
			
		

> The website for my farm is sycamoreridgeky.com and you can look at some older pictures of him there. Blue Rock Riley is his full name and he's gotten a lot lighter since those pictures but he's soooo cute!



Sooooo cute love them I'll have to get another when I'm a Lil older n breed a good one or somthing haha


----------



## VanessaJean

Very pretty pics!


----------



## inspiredgem

Pinup_gal said:


> Hey just having a look I sold my horses a few years back couldn't afford it anymore but I'll put a picture of my favorite two horses in the world brannigan full breed connamara gray and palimino quaterhorse named yellow x


Beautiful pictures!


advokaitplm said:


> Sugarcoated, Thank you so much! I'm so technology inept.
> 
> Here's Petoskey in all his glory, haha:


Love the one with his tongue sticking out!


----------



## sally.m

My Baby Able, And one giving his friend William a tickle...


----------



## advokaitplm

sally.m said:
			
		

> My Baby Able, And one giving his friend William a tickle...



He's gorgeous. What do you do with him? He's got lovely confirmation and I love that he has a little bit of a roman nose ( at least it looks like he does in the pictures!)


----------



## VanessaJean

Love him!


----------



## advokaitplm

inspiredgem said:


> Beautiful pictures!
> 
> Love the one with his tongue sticking out!





VanessaJean said:


> Very pretty pics!



Thank you both!


----------



## sally.m

advokaitplm said:


> He's gorgeous. What do you do with him? He's got lovely confirmation and I love that he has a little bit of a roman nose ( at least it looks like he does in the pictures!)



He's my boy so he is perfect in my eyes!!! 

 What do i do with him?!?! Really, not a lot, Just hacking. He used to race and i have had him 5 years and he has had 2 surgeries on his legs followed both times by 3 months box rest then 2 months in hand walking then 2 months ridden walking. He has typical TB feet which last year resulted in 6 months without a shoe! Honestly, He is a pet that i walk and trot around the conutryside with.

Complete money pit but i wouldnt be without him. I love him sooo much!


----------



## advokaitplm

sally.m said:
			
		

> He's my boy so he is perfect in my eyes!!!
> 
> What do i do with him?!?! Really, not a lot, Just hacking. He used to race and i have had him 5 years and he has had 2 surgeries on his legs followed both times by 3 months box rest then 2 months in hand walking then 2 months ridden walking. He has typical TB feet which last year resulted in 6 months without a shoe! Honestly, He is a pet that i walk and trot around the conutryside with.
> 
> Complete money pit but i wouldnt be without him. I love him sooo much!



He's so cute; and he looks so fit and well muscled in the picture of him with the duck tape hoof and wrapped right hind leg that I thought you did more with him. I like them being pets though; so many people just see them as competition machines and that really bothers me.


----------



## sally.m

advokaitplm said:


> He's so cute; and he looks so fit and well muscled in the picture of him with the duck tape hoof and wrapped right hind leg that I thought you did more with him. I like them being pets though; so many people just see them as competition machines and that really bothers me.



Both Able and i say Thank you for your lovely compliments! 
He lived that sort of life when he raced so now he enjoys the simple life. Turn out for 12 hours a day, I gigantic stable, treats, tickles and a lovely view of the countryside. He has it made!!

That photo was after the 'punctured fetlock' surgery. I cried and cried that night, He was rushed  (by me) miles to Newmarkets Equine clinic (europes biggest) for emergency surgery. It was a very long night. But he's fine now


----------



## advokaitplm

sally.m said:
			
		

> Both Able and i say Thank you for your lovely compliments!
> He lived that sort of life when he raced so now he enjoys the simple life. Turn out for 12 hours a day, I gigantic stable, treats, tickles and a lovely view of the countryside. He has it made!!
> 
> That photo was after the 'punctured fetlock' surgery. I cried and cried that night, He was rushed  (by me) miles to Newmarkets Equine clinic (europes biggest) for emergency surgery. It was a very long night. But he's fine now



Tosk thinks its fun to choke, especially right before graduate papers are due (has happened three times). So I've been there with you. At least Able's healthy and happy now!


----------



## SunglassLove

Two more recent pics of my beast!


----------



## advokaitplm

SunglassLove said:
			
		

> Two more recent pics of my beast!



So cute! What's his/her name?


----------



## VanessaJean

Lovely!


----------



## TinyBee

You all have lovely horses! 

I owned a horse years ago, a very tall chestnut, who had a reputation for being evil. Everyone at our yard parked their bikes in front of his stable's window because he would bite every stranger that dared to approach him. Perfect watchhorse! Unfortunately, I had to sell him because I moved abroad, but I like to remember the good times we had.


----------



## lauren_t

Ahh lovely horses everyone! 

I used to loan a chestnut 15hh Arabian but had to give him up due to my exams and I haven't ridden since! 
That was about three years ago sadly, I'm hoping to be back having lessons soon but as I have to have private lessons due to a really bad experience in a group lessons a half an hour private lesson is going to set me back £29 a time. 
I'll probably go once or twice a month because its just something I enjoy rather than something I want to improve on.


----------



## SunglassLove

advokaitplm said:


> So cute! What's his/her name?



Thanks! His name is Curly  I show him as "That Irish Temper"


----------



## advokaitplm

SunglassLove said:
			
		

> Thanks! His name is Curly  I show him as "That Irish Temper"



Love it. That's so cute. I love cute show names! Petoskey stone is actually a type of fossilized coral that has these big dapples in it, Tosk's coloring mimicked it and he liked the name so there we go but because it's a type of rock his show name is  It's On The Rocks.


----------



## TinyBee

Can you pick any show name for a horse in the US? Here in Germany, horses have to be shown under the same name that is in their passport, although it might be different with the Reining Horse and the Appaloosa Associations.

I'm currently riding a horse called "Keep going". He used to be an eventer, so I think the name fits.


----------



## SunglassLove

^ It depends. Breed Associations require you show under the horse's registered name, for almost everything else - you can register your horse as what you like and show under that name.


----------



## VanessaJean

Any of you ladies know where I can get wide calf tall boots? I can't seem to find boots that fit my calves anywhere!


----------



## advokaitplm

VanessaJean said:
			
		

> Any of you ladies know where I can get wide calf tall boots? I can't seem to find boots that fit my calves anywhere!



I swear by ariats... I wear an extra extra tall with a wide calf and they have that do I'm sure they'll have some.


----------



## SunglassLove

VanessaJean said:


> Any of you ladies know where I can get wide calf tall boots? I can't seem to find boots that fit my calves anywhere!


 
What's your measurements exactly?


----------



## VanessaJean

I think my calf is around 16.5 inches around.


----------



## gymangel812

i've been riding for a bit over 3 months now. i moved on to a new horse which i like  he's def. more challenging but it's more fun that way. he's huge but mouthy because of being bottle fed at 5 days old. we are working on trotting (he has a huge trot [wish i could get a video of it] so it took some getting used to since before i was trotting on a 25 yr old quarter horse!). i had a great lesson today. here is carson (and me):


----------



## advokaitplm

gymangel812 said:
			
		

> i've been riding for a bit over 3 months now. i moved on to a new horse which i like  he's def. more challenging but it's more fun that way. he's huge but mouthy because of being bottle fed at 5 days old. we are working on trotting (he has a huge trot [wish i could get a video of it] so it took some getting used to since before i was trotting on a 25 yr old quarter horse!). i had a great lesson today. here is carson (and me):



He's beautiful! He looks like a Belgian cross too.  I'm glad that you rekindled your love for riding! Continue to keep us updated.


----------



## VanessaJean

You look great and he's gorgeous!


----------



## LisaG719

I picked out a new green saddle pad for Lucy. She looked so cute I had to share. Now that summer is finally in Oregon we've been riding outside for hours at a time so it didn't stay clean for very long!


----------



## advokaitplm

LisaG719 said:
			
		

> I picked out a new green saddle pad for Lucy. She looked so cute I had to share. Now that summer is finally in Oregon we've been riding outside for hours at a time so it didn't stay clean for very long!



I love hunter green on chestnuts! She's beautiful! What is she?


----------



## LisaG719

advokaitplm said:


> I love hunter green on chestnuts! She's beautiful! What is she?



She is a registered Paint. I know probably the last breed you were thinking. lol 

Everyone that sees her thinks either Thoroughbred (which is predominantly) or Warmblood due to her massive head.


----------



## VanessaJean

So pretty!


----------



## advokaitplm

LisaG719 said:
			
		

> She is a registered Paint. I know probably the last breed you were thinking. lol
> 
> Everyone that sees her thinks either Thoroughbred (which is predominantly) or Warmblood due to her massive head.



I'm from Kentucky so we have tons of registered unmarked paints that are used as jumpers here! I bet she's got an impeccable personality too! Paints are such good ponies.


----------



## LisaG719

advokaitplm said:


> I'm from Kentucky so we have tons of registered unmarked paints that are used as jumpers here! I bet she's got an impeccable personality too! Paints are such good ponies.



She is amazing. Such a turn around from the Mustang I had!


----------



## SunglassLove

Two notes (okay, three)... ONE - I lurve the hunter green on Lucy, smashing!!  Two - my horse is settling into a new barn as we speak... one that has a full jump course, and is constructing an event course, and has grass pasture turnout. 

Three... I'm thinking about taking on a flip horse. Buy cheap, get jumping & shown, sell higher. I've already tossed out some bones to some nice looking QH's that are all over age 5, green but quiet, and under $500. I'm going to start looking next week I think... with a measuring stick. All the ones I've emailed on are good lookers right around the 14.2 hh mark, which = large hunter "pony." I used to help a friend do it when I was younger, might as well make my own money doing it now, especially since some people are desperate to get rid of horses due to the hay shortage.


----------



## advokaitplm

SunglassLove said:
			
		

> Two notes (okay, three)... ONE - I lurve the hunter green on Lucy, smashing!!  Two - my horse is settling into a new barn as we speak... one that has a full jump course, and is constructing an event course, and has grass pasture turnout.
> 
> Three... I'm thinking about taking on a flip horse. Buy cheap, get jumping & shown, sell higher. I've already tossed out some bones to some nice looking QH's that are all over age 5, green but quiet, and under $500. I'm going to start looking next week I think... with a measuring stick. All the ones I've emailed on are good lookers right around the 14.2 hh mark, which = large hunter "pony." I used to help a friend do it when I was younger, might as well make my own money doing it now, especially since some people are desperate to get rid of horses due to the hay shortage.



Let us see the one you decide to get one! 
How does Lucy like her new home so far?


----------



## LisaG719

SunglassLove said:


> Two notes (okay, three)... ONE - I lurve the hunter green on Lucy, smashing!!  Two - my horse is settling into a new barn as we speak... one that has a full jump course, and is constructing an event course, and has grass pasture turnout.
> 
> Three... I'm thinking about taking on a flip horse. Buy cheap, get jumping & shown, sell higher. I've already tossed out some bones to some nice looking QH's that are all over age 5, green but quiet, and under $500. I'm going to start looking next week I think... with a measuring stick. All the ones I've emailed on are good lookers right around the 14.2 hh mark, which = large hunter "pony." I used to help a friend do it when I was younger, might as well make my own money doing it now, especially since some people are desperate to get rid of horses due to the hay shortage.



I have yet to see someone successful in making money on flipping horses. Seems like after they put in the time and care they are barely covering their investment. Oregon's horse market is in a definite depression though. If you find your perfect project horse I'd love for you to start a thread journaling your progress on here. The whole training process is so engaging to me. 

I threw a Western saddle on Lucy yesterday and she looked so good I'm dead set on finding one that fits her perfectly.


----------



## SunglassLove

LisaG719 said:


> I have yet to see someone successful in making money on flipping horses. Seems like after they put in the time and care they are barely covering their investment. Oregon's horse market is in a definite depression though. If you find your perfect project horse I'd love for you to start a thread journaling your progress on here. The whole training process is so engaging to me.
> 
> I threw a Western saddle on Lucy yesterday and she looked so good I'm dead set on finding one that fits her perfectly.


 
My friend now owns a 20 acre farm in Indiana... never worked a real job a day in her life. Just rented a barn when she was 18 and traded horses and boarded to cover hay/rent costs. You just have to know what you're looking for, be able to see a diamond in the rough, and make all purchases with a dead heart - only brain. I've bought a few horses that I've trained and sold just to mess around with, not make money. If I got a project horse I'd be keyed in to have it sold within a month.  But I'll let all of you guys know, so far all my leads have dead ended! Still searching.


----------



## puddinhd58

Hello Horse Peoples! 

I love horses...they are so majestic and beautiful...I don't know anything about them though...
I was wondering if any of you would mind giving me a small "lesson" regarding their personalities? 
Do they get to know who you are?  Do they bond with people?  
I saw that they made toys for horses and it surprised me as I didn't think horses would play..??  

Thanks much and I love all your pics...


----------



## LisaG719

SunglassLove said:


> My friend now owns a 20 acre farm in Indiana... never worked a real job a day in her life. Just rented a barn when she was 18 and traded horses and boarded to cover hay/rent costs. You just have to know what you're looking for, be able to see a diamond in the rough, and make all purchases with a dead heart - only brain. I've bought a few horses that I've trained and sold just to mess around with, not make money. If I got a project horse I'd be keyed in to have it sold within a month.  But I'll let all of you guys know, so far all my leads have dead ended! Still searching.



That is awesome!!



puddinhd58 said:


> Hello Horse Peoples!
> 
> I love horses...they are so majestic and beautiful...I don't know anything about them though...
> I was wondering if any of you would mind giving me a small "lesson" regarding their personalities?
> Do they get to know who you are?  Do they bond with people?
> I saw that they made toys for horses and it surprised me as I didn't think horses would play..??
> 
> Thanks much and I love all your pics...



Personality varies with horses just as much as it does with humans. They definitely have the ability to bond with their riders/owners/handlers but it all depends on the horse. 

Lucy knows who I am and shows excitement when I get to the barn. She acts completely different depending on who is riding her and where I am. 

Horses play and benefit from any form of engagement but not all will play with the toys stores sell.


----------



## sally.m

Some horses just arent intrested in people. Thankfully my boy is. He loves his mummy!!!!

If you make kissy noises near Able he will kiss you, He loves to bond over tickles and cuddles. He has a mirror in his stable which caused great amusement when he first saw himself.  He loves to play with stuff he shouldnt. He loves to kick his rugs about and destroy them. He likes to remove the stuffing. He plays with balls, traffic cones, anything really. 

He is incredibly nosey. If we are out riding and someone walks past us he will stop to see them, especially if the have a crinkly bag that could mean food. He investigates EVERYTHING, you cant move a thing without him checking what it is.

He wickers when he sees me and if i walk towards the gate he will always canter to see me for a tickle.

He has such an addictive personality, I dont think i will ever find another boy like him.


----------



## advokaitplm

Yeah, they can have very different personalities. My horse is very cat-like and independent, he's not an "in your pocket" horse. Petoskey really prefers his own space and can be a loner at times even though he's usually the dominate one in whatever herd he's in. He only really opens up to me and when he does he's extremely sweet and affectionate but he's definitely a one owner horse so he's very reserved and off put by other people unless they have treats. He's EXTREMELY sensitive and introverted--he holds everything inside and puts a lot of pressure to get things right on himself and explodes if he feels overwhelmed. I absolutely love him!  My favorite is when he nickers when he sees my truck because I know that he only does that to me ad it took him so long just to be comfortable doing that with me.


----------



## puddinhd58

Thank you all!  I love to hear about their different personalities.  Sally, your boy sounds like a real stinker!  IN a good way...


----------



## VanessaJean

My boy Smiley is a snuggle bug. He loves people and he seems to enjoy me which makes me happy. I hope he is really mine someday. He loves to be touched and kissed and petted and when he sees me he seems to get excited. I am in love.


----------



## SunglassLove

Rode my horse in my new barn's outdoor for the first time... he hasn't been ridden in an arena with jumps in well over a year! So he was hot hot hot from the first second... figured I'd let him hop over a low jump (he's been off for months, just recooping now) just to ease his mind, and I was assuming he'd be sore...

Yeah, no. Maniac horse is back... he hauled me over the first jump and just headed at an awesome canter to whatever fence he saw next (I let him have his head just to see where he'd go, LOL). My guy's back!!


----------



## SunglassLove

puddinhd58 said:


> Thank you all! I love to hear about their different personalities. Sally, your boy sounds like a real stinker! IN a good way...


 

Mine is a one-person horse and very, very head strong. Very athletic. He adores jumping... we used to always go to a schooling show that used the same jumper course and jump off, just raised the heights for the classes. By the time our last height came around, I was basically hanging on saying my hail mary's because he had the course memorized... a monkey could of won a blue ribbon, jump off and all. LOL. 

I've owned him since I was 16 and he was a yearling... now he's 12 and I'm almost 28.  He's my best friend and my team mate!


----------



## VanessaJean

He sounds awesome! I can't wait to jump some decent size jumps again.


----------



## gymangel812

woot awesome lesson today! trotted over poles for the first time and got over a hang up we were having with stopping trotting.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thats awesome! Last week I had a great lesson too and I finally got some high boots so I'm excited to wear those this week.


----------



## sally.m

My boy has had just over 5 weeks off as i have not been allowed to ride. I sat on him Wednesday. Perky!!!!! But he was so much better behaved than i thought he would be. It probably wasnt the best time to sit on him, Just as i got on it started to rain and the wind really picked up. I hung on tight and made it back whole so i guess all is good!


----------



## VanessaJean

Didn't have a great lesson last night. Smiley was really behind my leg and I wasn't aggressive enough. Sigh. Hope to be better next time.


----------



## gymangel812

just had another lesson today. had a different instructor for the day. and i think i like both other instructors i've had better than my instructor. both seem more "technical" and challenging. today, my temp. instructor pointed out so many things i didn't even know i should be doing or was doing wrong. i learned more today than i do with my normal instructor. so i'm wondering if i should change instructors. it's not like i don't like my current one, she's nice and all. if i do change instructors, i don't even know how to go about it. i don't want to upset/offend anyone  but at the same time i'm spending lots of $$$ on lessons, i feel i should be getting the most out of it.


----------



## VanessaJean

Last lesson was good. We were much better at our trot/canter transitions. 

*GymAngel* if you feel that the other instructor is a better fit you should switch. What have you been doing in your lessons?


----------



## gymangel812

VanessaJean said:


> Last lesson was good. We were much better at our trot/canter transitions.
> 
> *GymAngel* if you feel that the other instructor is a better fit you should switch. What have you been doing in your lessons?


just started trotting over poles and working on figure 8's & serpentines while trotting. i probably should switch, i just don't know how to go about it 

glad you had a great lesson too last time! i can't wait till i get to start cantering (by winter according to my instructor )


----------



## VanessaJean

I am terrible at serpentines. I never get the loops right. Trotting poles are fun. Cantering is so much fun. I really can't wait to start jumping higher.


----------



## Collie5

Horse owner here too. We own three Arabians. (I like a lot of other breeds, but the Arabians have my heart always) My mare is a retired show horse with multi championships in Trail, Western Equitation, Western Pleasure, and Western Ladies Sidesaddle. I wish I could say I was the one who showed her, but I already show dogs, which takes up too much time to show horses also. I retired her when she earned her Legion Of Supreme Honor. She became my trusted trail buddy until a bad injury lead to Laminitis. She can now no longer be ridden by adults. When my little nephews come to visit they can ride her. She ADORES children and will babysit them and love on them all day. She is a blood bay with a small star and her name is "Flirt" . She is my sweet Mama's girl. Then we have Flirt's daughter that I bred, "Treasure". She is a 11 year old chestnut with slightly flaxen mane and tail, and a strip. She is sweet, but definitely a Princess.  Very confident and bold, but a little on the lazy side. She thinks looking cute should be enough to get her through life. LOL! The last is my husband's gelding, "Cal". Cal is a deep, dark dappled bay with 3 white socks and a star. He is 28 years old and going strong. He is sweet and adores my husband. They are total best friends. Cal loves going out on trails and always wants to be up front leading the way. All our horse kids are super sweet and call out to us anytime we come out the door.


----------



## VanessaJean

Your horses sound wonderful. Any pictures? I love Arabians.


----------



## Collie5

VanessaJean said:


> Your horses sound wonderful. Any pictures? I love Arabians.


 

The Arabians so have my heart and soul. Such loving, people horses. If you treat them right, they will do anything to please you, and SOOO smart! Sometimes too smart! LOL! hopefully this link will work to their pictures. They are just our trail horses and beloved pets.

http://s1161.photobucket.com/albums/q506/Collies56/Horses/


----------



## VanessaJean

Oh they are stunning! I can't wait to have a horse of my own.


----------



## Collie5

VanessaJean said:


> Oh they are stunning! I can't wait to have a horse of my own.


 

Thank you! They are our babies, along with the dogs and kitties.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Can I join??

I own a 13 yr old Morgan Mare. She's a tall Morgan at 15.3 hh.  We do Hunter Pleasure classes in our breed shows, hopefully going to show dressage next show season as well.  I keep her at a Morgan show barn...I'm kind of crazy about the breed 

If it wasn't Morgans it'd be Arabs...love them too!


----------



## VanessaJean

Any pics of your beauty? I can't wait to eventually enter my first show.


----------



## Collie5

Needanotherbag said:


> Can I join??
> 
> I own a 13 yr old Morgan Mare. She's a tall Morgan at 15.3 hh. We do Hunter Pleasure classes in our breed shows, hopefully going to show dressage next show season as well. I keep her at a Morgan show barn...I'm kind of crazy about the breed
> 
> If it wasn't Morgans it'd be Arabs...love them too!


 

Oh, I REALLY like Morgans! If I didn't have Arabians I'd have Morgans!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Here's my girl, right after we won first in our class


----------



## madamefifi

Beautiful horse! Congratulations on your win!


----------



## VanessaJean

Congrats! Beautiful horse.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks ladies!  She's the center of my world (after my family of course), and works her little heart out for me.


----------



## VanessaJean

Anyone watching the Spruce Meadows Masters this weekend?


----------



## Dhalia

Horse owner 
I have been riding for about 6 years and got my first horse last year. Used to be a show jumper but slowly shifting to dressage. Still hope to jump a little here and there but nothing too serious. 

My horse is a 7 year old selle francais and he is the most "i-don't-care-about-anything-can-i-get-some-food-now-please" guy ever! Seriously, on trails a nearby truck would backfire and he doesn't even bat an eyelash! I never really cared about riding a spooky horse, it didn't matter too much to me but this guy is kinda big and if he leaps and I'm not prepared I'm not too sure the results would end well LOL!


----------



## Dhalia

gymangel812 said:


> just had another lesson today. had a different instructor for the day. and i think i like both other instructors i've had better than my instructor. both seem more "technical" and challenging. today, my temp. instructor pointed out so many things i didn't even know i should be doing or was doing wrong. i learned more today than i do with my normal instructor. so i'm wondering if i should change instructors. it's not like i don't like my current one, she's nice and all. if i do change instructors, i don't even know how to go about it. i don't want to upset/offend anyone  but at the same time i'm spending lots of $$$ on lessons, i feel i should be getting the most out of it.



I know what you mean, at my old barn I spent two years doing "nothing new" just cos I didn't have the courage to switch, and when I finally did I felt my riding got so much better! 
I feel if you don't want to perm switch you could just switch around from time to time, I mean, if you still feel you can get more from either isntructer.


----------



## madamefifi

Brand new horse owner here! We just bought a small non-working farm and to our surprise the seller left 2 horses. After dithering about we have decided to keep them, I made my husband get an official written statement from the original owner saying he was giving them to us. We have not been able to spend a great deal of time with them as we are moving in bits and pieces and we both work, but I have been off for the past week recovering from some minor surgery and have been able to spend quite a bit of time with them. I have no idea what their bloodlines are or how tall they are or any of that horsey stuff, I am quite the novice other than rising lessons years and years ago. They are friendly and curious and I am finding that they are easy to get along with. I admit I am slightly intimidated by them but when I feel crowded they will back off when I give them a gentle push and request that they move. Sir Atticus let me put a halter on him the other day with only a little coaxing. I am not sure I will be riding them any time soon, we have no tack at all and other expenses are more pressing at the moment than outfitting 2 horses. I did buy some basics--halters, leads, combs and brushes, Mane and Tail detangler and some fly repellent which they don't mind at all. I am enjoying getting to know them and I get the feeling they are enjoying it, too. Whenever they see me step out the back door they come right up to the fence and they follow me around (almost to the point of being annoying!) when I am in their enclosure. Here are some photos; the chestnut horse is Sir Atticus and the dark one (he has flecks of red in his coat so he's not a true black horse, maybe a dark bay?)) is Hawk.


----------



## VanessaJean

How exciting that you have some new horsey friends. I hope you enjoy spending time with them.

I jumped a small vertical for the first time last night and my position was terrible but we did it. In love with my horse.


----------



## Needanotherbag

madamefifi - wow, two new horses would be so exciting!  But also quite daunting.  Without trying to be offending, may I suggest you get a vet out there for exams as well as a farrier to check their feet? Also, can you call the previous owner and find out more about them?  Age, breed, past training, medical records, etc will be very important to know.  Make sure they are geldings...two stallions would be a pretty big issue for a new horse owner! They are so pretty, and they sound so sweet.  Spending some time just lunging them and walking them will do a lot for you to gain the leadership position you will need with them.  

I know of a great horse forum that have a lot of members willing to help new owners, PM me if you would like it.

Can't wait to hear all about your new horse adventures!


----------



## Needanotherbag

VJ - congrats on the jump!  What kind of horse do you have?


----------



## SunglassLove

madamefifi said:


> Brand new horse owner here! We just bought a small non-working farm and to our surprise the seller left 2 horses. After dithering about we have decided to keep them, I made my husband get an official written statement from the original owner saying he was giving them to us. We have not been able to spend a great deal of time with them as we are moving in bits and pieces and we both work, but I have been off for the past week recovering from some minor surgery and have been able to spend quite a bit of time with them. I have no idea what their bloodlines are or how tall they are or any of that horsey stuff, I am quite the novice other than rising lessons years and years ago. They are friendly and curious and I am finding that they are easy to get along with. I admit I am slightly intimidated by them but when I feel crowded they will back off when I give them a gentle push and request that they move. Sir Atticus let me put a halter on him the other day with only a little coaxing. I am not sure I will be riding them any time soon, we have no tack at all and other expenses are more pressing at the moment than outfitting 2 horses. I did buy some basics--halters, leads, combs and brushes, Mane and Tail detangler and some fly repellent which they don't mind at all. I am enjoying getting to know them and I get the feeling they are enjoying it, too. Whenever they see me step out the back door they come right up to the fence and they follow me around (almost to the point of being annoying!) when I am in their enclosure. Here are some photos; the chestnut horse is Sir Atticus and the dark one (he has flecks of red in his coat so he's not a true black horse, maybe a dark bay?)) is Hawk.


 
Awww, that's so sad... but kudos to you for taking them in. If you have any questions at all about feeding, general care, etc. please feel free to PM me, I'd be happy to help you!


----------



## SunglassLove

Just wanted to let you guys all know - my beastly went through surgery on Monday (for canker in four hooves), and is recovering very well. They went in and had to debride more tissue today, but if he keeps going as well as he has been, he'll be home with me on Monday with wrapped up tootsies. 

Please keep him in your thoughts! I didn't want to make a huge deal of it this time, because last time I had a crazy shareboarder talking to everyone about it, posting for prayers, posting pictures, and the surgery didn't work well. We're both more relaxed now, and I think this is going to work. FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## madamefifi

Needanotherbag said:
			
		

> madamefifi - wow, two new horses would be so exciting!  But also quite daunting.  Without trying to be offending, may I suggest you get a vet out there for exams as well as a farrier to check their feet? Also, can you call the previous owner and find out more about them?  Age, breed, past training, medical records, etc will be very important to know.  Make sure they are geldings...two stallions would be a pretty big issue for a new horse owner! They are so pretty, and they sound so sweet.  Spending some time just lunging them and walking them will do a lot for you to gain the leadership position you will need with them.
> 
> I know of a great horse forum that have a lot of members willing to help new owners, PM me if you would like it.
> 
> Can't wait to hear all about your new horse adventures!



There is a large-animal vet only a mile or so down the road from us. I called him the other day but he says he no longer does house calls, He was actually rather cranky and rude about it but he did give the name of another vet who will see horses. You are right, we simply cannot proceed without more information about them so I am going through our real estate agent to get in touch with the seller to request any documentation he has and also who has vetted them in the past. One of them, Hawk, is gelded but Atticus is not and that is on our list of things to do this fall.


----------



## SunglassLove

madamefifi said:


> There is a large-animal vet only a mile or so down the road from us. I called him the other day but he says he no longer does house calls, He was actually rather cranky and rude about it but he did give the name of another vet who will see horses. You are right, we simply cannot proceed without more information about them so I am going through our real estate agent to get in touch with the seller to request any documentation he has and also who has vetted them in the past. One of them, Hawk, is gelded but Atticus is not and that is on our list of things to do this fall.


 
Yikes... be very careful around Atticus then. Studs can be sweet but can also do some damage. Fall is a good time to geld though, once the bugs start dying off. He'll be able to heal in peace. You can get a guesstimate on their age by looking at their teeth... Lift up the lip, and look at the very last incisor on the top... if it meets with the bottom, the horse is likely 5+, if there is a groove beginning to show in the middle of it, it's even older than that.


----------



## madamefifi

SunglassLove said:
			
		

> Yikes... be very careful around Atticus then. Studs can be sweet but can also do some damage. Fall is a good time to geld though, once the bugs start dying off. He'll be able to heal in peace. You can get a guesstimate on their age by looking at their teeth... Lift up the lip, and look at the very last incisor on the top... if it meets with the bottom, the horse is likely 5+, if there is a groove beginning to show in the middle of it, it's even older than that.



I am careful around both of them, lol, but especially Atticus because he is rather aggressively playful, likes to nip and grab at my clothes with his teeth and pull. I thought he was going to rip my shirt right off the other day! It was an old flannel shirt, already torn so no damage done but it was a little scary. Thanks for the info about the teeth!


----------



## VanessaJean

*Needanotherbag*- he's not my horse unfortunately.  He's my lesson horse and I adore him. He's a Clydesdale/ Saddlebred cross.


----------



## VanessaJean

*Sunglass*- fingers crossed for a speedy recovery for your horse.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> *Needanotherbag*- he's not my horse unfortunately.  He's my lesson horse and I adore him. He's a Clydesdale/ Saddlebred cross.



I bet he's gorgeous, Clyde X's are always adorable...got any pics?


----------



## VanessaJean

This is Smiley (Pursuit of Happiness) from a professional shoot they did of all the horses at the barn. He has a blue eye.


----------



## Dhalia

SunglassLove said:


> Yikes... be very careful around Atticus then. Studs can be sweet but can also do some damage. Fall is a good time to geld though, once the bugs start dying off. He'll be able to heal in peace. You can get a guesstimate on their age by looking at their teeth... Lift up the lip, and look at the very last incisor on the top... if it meets with the bottom, the horse is likely 5+, if there is a groove beginning to show in the middle of it, it's even older than that.



Keeping your boy in my thoughts... 



VanessaJean said:


> This is Smiley (Pursuit of Happiness) from a professional shoot they did of all the horses at the barn. He has a blue eye.



Your boy is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> This is Smiley (Pursuit of Happiness) from a professional shoot they did of all the horses at the barn. He has a blue eye.



He's lovely!  How tall is he?  Does he have the Clyde feathering on his feet?


----------



## VanessaJean

He's actually relatively small, around 15.2 and no feathering. He doesn't look like a Clyde at all really. He's so cute.


----------



## Needanotherbag

He sounds cute!  

I moved my girl to a show barn this past Saturday...she settled in so well I'm so relieved. We're going into intense training this winter for next show season, I'm so excited for next spring!


----------



## Dhalia

Oh I have to tell you guys what happened on trail today.

Backstory is that I moved to a smaller and more low-key club about four months ago. In my old equestrian centre there were many options for trails, however at my new place there was nowhere really that I knew of, or the group knew of. However, a route was recently discovered!

So we went today. I've had my horse for over a year now and have gone on trail rides constantly at my old barn- at least once a week. Not once did he ever spook or worry about anything. I've had trucks backfire on a highway (outside of the trail area of course but could still hear the noise) and he wouldn't even bat an eyelash.

Today car noises were making him spooky. Then when we were away from the streets, a motorcyclist came up. He wasn't even near us, but the noise made my poor boy buck so huge and land waaaay off road!!! How I managed to stay on I don't really know. I reckon he felt kinda silly because his friends were still calmly standing where he left them because there were no more spooks after that. In the year that I've had him he's only bucked under saddle once, and that was due to the fact that he didn't go out the day before bc of weather issues. 

Really missed going out for hacks!!


----------



## Dhalia

Here's a pic of the horse in question!


----------



## VanessaJean

Aww so pretty. Glad you survived your trial ride.


----------



## loves

LisaG719 said:


> Rode Lou for the first time in nearly a month. I think she missed me.



aww she looks so sweet and gentle


----------



## Needanotherbag

Dhalia - she's a pretty girl!  Love that you have palm trees in the pasture


----------



## Dhalia

VanessaJean said:


> Aww so pretty. Glad you survived your trial ride.



Thank you! 



Needanotherbag said:


> Dhalia - she's a pretty girl!  Love that you have palm trees in the pasture



Haha he's a boy! But he gets that a lot. A few stallions have mistaken him for a girl in the past... now these are stories that are kept untold.... LOL 
I think the trees were there before they built the pasture and just decided to keep them, the horses certainly enjoy it!


----------



## advokaitplm

Gorgeous horse! What is he?


I had my first horse show on my horse in 3-4 years (he was having mental breakdowns and then I suffered an injury from being thrown from a different horse) and he did so well! We only got 6th place BUT he was happy and calm and laid back and wasn't the nutcase that he would be at shows or jumping in general before so to say I was thrilled isn't even half of how I felt/feel about it. I was just elated that it was fun--not stressful anymore--for him (and I) again! On cloud nine right now.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Dhalia said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha he's a boy! But he gets that a lot. A few stallions have mistaken him for a girl in the past... now these are stories that are kept untold.... LOL
> I think the trees were there before they built the pasture and just decided to keep them, the horses certainly enjoy it!




Sorry!  I did read he was a boy...I guess everything is a mare to me, it's all I've ever had LOL!


----------



## Dhalia

advokaitplm said:


> Gorgeous horse! What is he?
> 
> 
> I had my first horse show on my horse in 3-4 years (he was having mental breakdowns and then I suffered an injury from being thrown from a different horse) and he did so well! We only got 6th place BUT he was happy and calm and laid back and wasn't the nutcase that he would be at shows or jumping in general before so to say I was thrilled isn't even half of how I felt/feel about it. I was just elated that it was fun--not stressful anymore--for him (and I) again! On cloud nine right now.



He's a selle-francais! Mommy's a selle-francais while daddy is a holstiener. 

Congrats on your show!! What kind of show was it?



Needanotherbag said:


> Sorry!  I did read he was a boy...I guess everything is a mare to me, it's all I've ever had LOL!



Hehe it's okay!! He doesn't mind being called a girl as long as he is left alone to graze!


----------



## advokaitplm

Dhalia said:


> He's a selle-francais! Mommy's a selle-francais while daddy is a holstiener.
> 
> Congrats on your show!! What kind of show was it?



You can see the SF in his face and the H lines in the body, he's very nice. 

And it was just a little jumper show-- I want to get him back to eventing so hopefully next month, if everything goes according to plan, we'll be doing a mini trial around Halloween!


----------



## VanessaJean

Congrats! That is such a good feeling. I came wait to do a show again.




advokaitplm said:


> You can see the SF in his face and the H lines in the body, he's very nice.
> 
> And it was just a little jumper show-- I want to get him back to eventing so hopefully next month, if everything goes according to plan, we'll be doing a mini trial around Halloween!


----------



## Dhalia

advokaitplm said:


> You can see the SF in his face and the H lines in the body, he's very nice.
> 
> And it was just a little jumper show-- I want to get him back to eventing so hopefully next month, if everything goes according to plan, we'll be doing a mini trial around Halloween!



That's awesome! Eventing sounds so fun, we don't really have that around here but we plan to build a mini event course around the farm for the new season. Good luck on future shows!

Riding school starts next week and I got to warm up some of the school horses and remind them of what they're supposed to do. They seemed quite sleepy and had quite slow reactions but the end of the session they were attentive and would do the transitions with very slight pressure. They are quite small horses and I normally ride my horse and one other bigger horse (16.2 and 18 respectively - and these were ponies) so it was quite a different feeling and I miss little horses. Hope I was helpful.... /facepalm


----------



## eurasiangirl

Riding milestone happened to me today - I fell off for the first time xD since I started riding a year ago. (Just got some bruises, nothing crazy.)


----------



## Needanotherbag

eurasiangirl said:


> Riding milestone happened to me today - I fell off for the first time xD since I started riding a year ago. (Just got some bruises, nothing crazy.)



Falling is scary, but it makes you realize that it's not as bad as what you've built up in your mind...now that you got that out of the way its all smooth sailing from here on out


----------



## eurasiangirl

Needanotherbag said:


> Falling is scary, but it makes you realize that it's not as bad as what you've built up in your mind...now that you got that out of the way its all smooth sailing from here on out



Exactlyyy. I was always wondering how it would be to fall off (hearing various horror stories from people who had broken things and such) but my fall probably couldn't have gone any better, considering what COULD happen when falling....even though I fell pretty awkwardly (somehow managed to bang my left elbow even though I actually fell on my right side and rolled onto my shoulder....absorbed the impact pretty well if I do say so myself!) anyways, moral of the story being that I avoided hitting my head (and preserving the integrity of my new GPA....) and now I know what to expect should something like that happen again!


----------



## Serina

eurasiangirl said:
			
		

> Riding milestone happened to me today - I fell off for the first time xD since I started riding a year ago. (Just got some bruises, nothing crazy.)



It can be scary. But Most times youre surprised at Whata small deal it is... we all fall. My last one Was like 3 weeks ago.. What happened?


----------



## eurasiangirl

Yeah it really wasn't so bad! I ride at my college and was in the outdoor ring and basically it was a couple things that happened - horse tripped, was awkwardly off balance and then at that very same moment one of my coaches' dogs came bolting across the ring in front of the horse I was on which made him startle (more) so he inadvertently shook me off and then blam,  I was on the ground....it all happened so fast though!


----------



## Needanotherbag

eurasiangirl - the last time I "fell" off was like the perfect storm as well...I had decided to hack out on my girl bareback, so brought her to the mounting block to mount, as I'm not as flexible as I once was and can no longer just hop on from the ground.  As I swung my leg up and over, something spooky from the other side of the arena caught her attention, and she side stepped away from me about 2 feet.  And then started trotting with me literally hanging off her side.  I had mane in my hand, and my right leg anchored over her topline, but it wasn't enough.  I dangled a bit, then dropped.  She stopped and turned around to look at me like "what on earth are you doing down there?!"  Of course a girl I was riding with almost fell off laughing at me...she said she knew there was no hope for me and was just hoping I fell in a soft spot LOL!


----------



## VanessaJean

I'm so nervous to fall off for the first time since I started riding again. When I was younger I had a couple of bad falls. I'm scared to fall again. I had a really good lesson last night. Canter transitions are getting smoother and I am starting to feel my jump seat again.


----------



## VanessaJean

Another pic of my boy.


----------



## gymangel812

had another lesson today. it went well. trotted farther than i ever have without stirrups (sitting and posting) and trotted over two poles close together. as time goes by the more and more i want a horse lol. out of curiousity i asked my instructor how much it is to train a horse that is totally green (i think this is the word for it, it has a halter but has never been ridden). it is too much lol. i asked because there's this super sweet horse by my parents house but the owner of it keeps it as pet pretty much (like it just grazes, she doesn't ride it). my instructor thinks i should lease if i want a horse.

here's the horse:






and here's the mommy of it (less friendly and much older):


----------



## Needanotherbag

VJ - your boy is a cutie!!

gymangel - I'm a believer in leasing before ever looking for a horse to purchase.  I leased for quite awhile, and I learned a great deal about horses in general as well as became a really strong rider.  Once I was ready to buy, I knew exactly what I did and didn't want in a horse because of my leasing experience.  Also gives a good perspective on the costs of ownership.

I'd look for a dead broke horse as a first horse - will save you from emptying your wallet on training as well as save you from getting hurt.


----------



## VanessaJean

I hope to lease next spring/summer and eventually purchase as well.


----------



## Needanotherbag

How's everyone doing?  What are you all currently working on with your ponies? 
(I've always wanted to use that smiley)


----------



## VanessaJean

My lesson last week wasn't great. We had to canter circles over poles and it was hard there were 3 poles and a small jump and it was super windy and Smiley kept spooking. I sucked at it.


----------



## advokaitplm

Needanotherbag said:
			
		

> How's everyone doing?  What are you all currently working on with your ponies?
> (I've always wanted to use that smiley)



I've had less time to work with mine, due to midterms for school and moving into a new apartment. I hope to fix that in the next week or so :/


----------



## SunglassLove

New pic of Curly, enjoying his vacation from work last week.

I just picked him up from the vet clinic today from his post-surgery check up, and he's looking pretty good! Got the okay to start riding again, I just need to get him some hoof boots.  I plan on picking some up tomorrow and getting my first autumn hack in, there's an abandoned barn about a mile from us that I can get to now that the crop fields are cut down. (We have permission to ride on the property once the fields are cut down). 

Can't wait!!!


----------



## madamefifi

This is Atticus, feeling much better today. He was a bit sulky earlier after I popped a syringe in his mouth and gave him nasty-tasting medicine, but all is forgiven now.


----------



## Hilaryljh

Hi all! Been following this thread and enjoying all the pictures of the lovely horses. I've been riding for a couple of years now, but only twice a week. Recently, I fell from a school horse (Robby) which spooked due to another horse. Didn't get back on after as hurt my leg quite badly. The subsequent lessons on Robby have been getting from bad to worse. He'd spook when horses trot past him, when a bird flies past, even small things like rustling in the bushes. Sometimes he even bucks for no apparent reason. My trainer offered to ride him around for awhile and even she said she had to struggle with him.  He's also very 'angsty' nowadays. Previously, he was great to ride and never spooked easily even when other horses in nearby arenas were acting out. I'm sure he's being ridden on other days by the trainers so it seems the problem is with me? I have not been enjoying my lessons on him after the fall, and right now I am on another horse as my trainer doesn't want anything to happen again. He is a good horse and I would like to ride him again. What can I do to improve the situation?


----------



## TinyBee

Great pictures of your lovely horses everyone!

VanessaJean, last week I had my first fall since taking up riding lessons again. For me, the fear of falling was much bigger than the actual event happening. The horse went left, I thought we would go right, and before I could think about it I was sitting in the sand of the arena. Now I feel as if that weight has been lifted off my back and have some new confindence. 

I'm looking at horse ads at the moment because I'm thinking of buying my own. I'm not in hurry, but want to find a horse that fits me. Still it feels a bit like an early Christmas to be able to do even consider this plan.


----------



## VanessaJean

*Tiny *that makes me feel better. I rode bareback for the first time last night and I was pretty nervous. I only trotted but my lesson partner cantered. I feel kind of bad that I didn't do it but I felt really unsteady. We also did emergency dismounts and jumped off at a walk and trot. Smiley was amazing and stopped dead each time I jumped off. What a doll.


----------



## MegsVC

Hi All, I'm new to this forum but when I saw an equestrian thread I just had to post!

I don't ride regularly anymore unfortunately, but I rode for 15 years, and showed competitively for most of it. (or as competitive as the local circuits in the province can get) 

But I wanted to post some pics of my former babies, because I miss them so!

The massive dark bay is Tux, he was an off the track TB, and although he was NOT a hunter/eq horse at all, we suffered through it in the 3'3/3'6 hunters because he was a liiittle crazy, and I would have been steamrolled if I'd tried to take him on the jumper field at first. He was just a liiittle strong. 

The paint mare is Ophelia, She was a TB/Welsh cob (weird right) but my coach went up to see her and she was this crazy, hairy, dirty animal, so rather then risk her life getting on her, she free lunged her over some jumps, and she cleared them with several feet to spare and her knees to her eyeballs. She got in the trailer and came home with my coach right then and there 

Pics of her are from her first year baby green hunter classes, and then 3'3 jumpers the next year.


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous pics! Do you live in Canada?


----------



## gymangel812

MegsVC said:


> Hi All, I'm new to this forum but when I saw an equestrian thread I just had to post!
> 
> I don't ride regularly anymore unfortunately, but I rode for 15 years, and showed competitively for most of it. (or as competitive as the local circuits in the province can get)
> 
> But I wanted to post some pics of my former babies, because I miss them so!
> 
> The massive dark bay is Tux, he was an off the track TB, and although he was NOT a hunter/eq horse at all, we suffered through it in the 3'3/3'6 hunters because he was a liiittle crazy, and I would have been steamrolled if I'd tried to take him on the jumper field at first. He was just a liiittle strong.
> 
> The paint mare is Ophelia, She was a TB/Welsh cob (weird right) but my coach went up to see her and she was this crazy, hairy, dirty animal, so rather then risk her life getting on her, she free lunged her over some jumps, and she cleared them with several feet to spare and her knees to her eyeballs. She got in the trailer and came home with my coach right then and there
> 
> Pics of her are from her first year baby green hunter classes, and then 3'3 jumpers the next year.


those are both gorgeous horses! both so pretty when jumping!

last week, we were trotting over poles/cavalletti and apparently going a bit too fast and my horse did a mini jump over it. i actually thought the horse tripped but according to my instructor it was a mini jump LOL. so i jumped my first pole last week. luckily i was in my two point so it was fine for me.

i had another lesson today. we did a lot of no stirrup working (including cavalletti, which i even surprised myself i could so). apparently my lesson went so well that my instructor said i will probably be able to start cantering next lesson


----------



## TinyBee

VanessaJean said:


> *Tiny *that makes me feel better. I rode bareback for the first time last night and I was pretty nervous. I only trotted but my lesson partner cantered. I feel kind of bad that I didn't do it but I felt really unsteady. We also did emergency dismounts and jumped off at a walk and trot. Smiley was amazing and stopped dead each time I jumped off. What a doll.



We had an extra lesson to practise falls. A Judo instructor came in and helped us which was great. A bit late for me though, considering I fell off two days earlier. 



MegsVC said:


> Hi All, I'm new to this forum but when I saw an equestrian thread I just had to post!
> 
> I don't ride regularly anymore unfortunately, but I rode for 15 years, and showed competitively for most of it. (or as competitive as the local circuits in the province can get)
> 
> But I wanted to post some pics of my former babies, because I miss them so!
> 
> The massive dark bay is Tux, he was an off the track TB, and although he was NOT a hunter/eq horse at all, we suffered through it in the 3'3/3'6 hunters because he was a liiittle crazy, and I would have been steamrolled if I'd tried to take him on the jumper field at first. He was just a liiittle strong.
> 
> The paint mare is Ophelia, She was a TB/Welsh cob (weird right) but my coach went up to see her and she was this crazy, hairy, dirty animal, so rather then risk her life getting on her, she free lunged her over some jumps, and she cleared them with several feet to spare and her knees to her eyeballs. She got in the trailer and came home with my coach right then and there
> 
> Pics of her are from her first year baby green hunter classes, and then 3'3 jumpers the next year.



Lovely horses, Megs!


----------



## MegsVC

Thanks so much everyone! Sorry I can figure out the multi quote on my phone!
I miss them tons, they were both such cool horses!

And yes VanessaJean I do live in Canada 

Learning to fall off is such a great idea! It does tend to get built up in our heads as being a lot scarier then it actually is! 
I don't think I ever learned to fall off though, I just rode a lot of bratty ponies that continually dumped me haha


----------



## TinyBee

MegsVC said:


> Thanks so much everyone! Sorry I can figure out the multi quote on my phone!
> I miss them tons, they were both such cool horses!
> 
> And yes VanessaJean I do live in Canada
> 
> *Learning to fall off is such a great idea! It does tend to get built up in our heads as being a lot scarier then it actually is!
> I don't think I ever learned to fall off though, I just rode a lot of bratty ponies that continually dumped me haha*



I think the build-up comes with getting older. When I was a 6-year-old, I didn't care if I fell off a wild pony, but now I think about everything that might happen. So, learning to fall seems to satisfy my adult need to know how to do things properly. 

I'm driving over to a stud this afternoon to look at 2 horses that might be suitable for me. The stud has a very good reputation when it comes to selling the right horses to the right person, so I hope I'll find my horse today.


----------



## VanessaJean

*Tiny *thats so exciting! I hope you find for horse too. I want to start taking 2 lessons a week or 2 every second week so I can possibly lease in the summer. I am in love with the horse I ride and I would love to buy him someday.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Hi everyone...had some computer issues for a while so haven't been able to stop by in the last couple weeks.

Megs - LOVELY horses...I can see why you miss them.

VJ - good for you on your bareback rides and learning to emergency dismount...both are intimidating and you did it!!

Tiny - how did your horse shopping go?

My girl and I are prepping for our first dressage test together...will be going in February, which all of a sudden does not seem so far away!!


----------



## sally.m

No riding for me this weekend. My boy  just had cortisone injections in his hocks. Should make for a happy horse again!


----------



## VanessaJean

I received some sad news yesterday. My horse Smiley has been moved to another stable. He doesn't belong to my coach and his owner wanted to move him. I am really upset. I rode him for 7 months. I didn't even get to say goodbye.  I felt like we really clicked. I was hoping to lease him in the spring. So sad.


----------



## madamefifi

^^i'm sorry.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Aw VJ, I'm so sorry.  You must be heartbroken.


----------



## VanessaJean

I really am. Wish I could have said goodbye.


----------



## sugarcoated_

After a self imposed ban I'm back on the purseforum and hopefully joining in on this thread again.

I'm so sorry to hear that VJ, what a nasty surprise.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> I really am. Wish I could have said goodbye.



Yeah, that was pretty rotten of them to do without ever saying anything...


----------



## Serina

VanessaJean said:


> I received some sad news yesterday. My horse Smiley has been moved to another stable. He doesn't belong to my coach and his owner wanted to move him. I am really upset. I rode him for 7 months. I didn't even get to say goodbye.  I felt like we really clicked. I was hoping to lease him in the spring. So sad.



So sorry to hear that. I know exactly how you feel. You could say the pretty girl in my avatar and I have that same story. I trained and cared for her several times a week, and I loved her... suddenly sold, and I didnt get to say good bye. I hope you see him again


----------



## VanessaJean

*Serina* I'm so sorry to hear that it happened to you too. I have only had one lesson since Smiley left and it was a little sad. I really miss him. Have you been riding other horses?


----------



## gymangel812

so my dog ate one of the boots i was using for riding (they weren't really riding boots, but they worked). what boots does everyone like?


----------



## eurasiangirl

gymangel812 said:


> so my dog ate one of the boots i was using for riding (they weren't really riding boots, but they worked). what boots does everyone like?



Depends on what kind of price range we're talking about  and what discipline you're in as well as if you show or not andddd if you want full-length or just paddock boots.


----------



## gymangel812

eurasiangirl said:


> Depends on what kind of price range we're talking about  and what discipline you're in as well as if you show or not andddd if you want full-length or just paddock boots.



i'm hoping for under $100 (maybe $200). i'm using them for hunter/jumper. it doesn't matter if they're full length or not. i'm not showing, if i do, it won't be for a long time.


----------



## VanessaJean

Ooohh are you jumping? Thats so exciting *Gymangel*! I love my Ariats. Very comfy.


----------



## gymangel812

VanessaJean said:


> Ooohh are you jumping? Thats so exciting *Gymangel*! I love my Ariats. Very comfy.



no lol (except on accident a few times, but it was a mini jump hehe), i just plan on jumping eventually. i only just started cantering a few weeks ago (which is sooo much fun!)


----------



## VanessaJean

Thats awesome that you are cantering. Isn't it fun? I haven't been doing much jumping lately. I started on a new lesson horse and we are still getting used to each other. He's a Thoroughbred so he gets a little speedy.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I second VJ on Ariats, though the only place you'll find them $100 is used on ebay...

I've got a pair of field boots for schooling, and just got dress boots for showing, both Ariats and they fit great and wear like nails.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VJ - pics of the new horse your riding now?  Do you like him?


----------



## VanessaJean

I do have a cheaper pair of paddock boots as well. They are Aukens. I like them as well. 

The new horse I'm riding (Jack Be Nimble) aka Jack is a good horse but he's a push button pony. I don't get a lot of challenge out of riding him but he's good for my confidence issues. I will post some pics of him.


----------



## VanessaJean

Here are a couple pics I had on my phone. Not the best.


----------



## gymangel812

VanessaJean said:


> Here are a couple pics I had on my phone. Not the best.



he's cute!!

i ended up getting a pair of used ariat paddock boots from a consignment horse tack shop for $70. i bought a pair of ovation half chaps but i don't know if i'm going to keep them (or if i should just spend the extra for ariat or grand prix). they were $70.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VJ - Jack's a cutie!  What is he?  I know what you mean about push button, they are fun to learn on though because you can  focus more on your riding than what the horse is doing.  I have found that the  more challenging horses, though they made me nervous,  helped shape me into the rider I am.  If it wasn't for the spooky TB I used to lease, I wouldnt have the sticky seat I now have LOL


----------



## VanessaJean

Jack is an Appendix QH. He's older, around 17/18 and he tries so hard to please. He really does whatever you ask him. He's a great guy but I was just so bonded with Smiley. Its hard for me to go to the stable knowing he's not there. There is another horse at my stable that I have my eye on but I don't really know how to approach my coach about riding him.



Needanotherbag said:


> VJ - Jack's a cutie!  What is he?  I know what you mean about push button, they are fun to learn on though because you can  focus more on your riding than what the horse is doing.  I have found that the  more challenging horses, though they made me nervous,  helped shape me into the rider I am.  If it wasn't for the spooky TB I used to lease, I wouldnt have the sticky seat I now have LOL


----------



## Needanotherbag

He sounds like a great boy.  
If there's another horse you want to work with, have a conversation with your coach along the lines of "You know, I really miss riding Smiley,  but I'd love to have a chance to ride xxx if there's an opportunity"  They won't have any idea you are interested unless you ask them.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thats true. I'm just nervous she will say he is beyond my current skill level.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> Thats true. I'm just nervous she will say he is beyond my current skill level.



But thats ok...even if she says that, then you can tell her you would like that as a goal, and when does she think you can reach it?  

There's a green broke horse at my barn I would love to ride, even though I have my own, there is something about her I am drawn to.  She is past my skill level for sure, but my goal is to ride her sometime this year. Here's to goals!


----------



## VanessaJean

Very true. I will keep you posted on what she says.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> Very true. I will keep you posted on what she says.



Good luck!  Excited to hear how it goes!

I've got my dressage lesson tomorrow and Thursday.  My mare is in full training until show season, so I only see her two days a week right now.  Breaks my heart, but OH the horse she is turning into is incredible.


----------



## VanessaJean

Oohh thats exciting. Are you going to be showing her or are you having someone else ride?


----------



## Needanotherbag

I'll be showing her...I cannot wait for show season!  She did really well for me yesterday, so excited to ride again today.


----------



## VanessaJean

How exciting that you will be showing. I'm hoping to do my first show as an adult next summer.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> How exciting that you will be showing. I'm hoping to do my first show as an adult next summer.



Can't wait to hear how it goes for you...showing as an adult is so much more rewarding than it was as a kid.  It becomes about so much more than getting a ribbon, it's incredibly satisfying to just get into the ring and have that partnership with your horse.

Have you had a chance to ask your trainer about that horse yet?


----------



## VanessaJean

I am really looking forward to it. I hope I'm ready. I haven't talked to my coach yet about Sully. She just built a new indoor so last lesson we were discussing that and it kind of slipped my mind. I ride tomorrow so I might then.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> I am really looking forward to it. I hope I'm ready. I haven't talked to my coach yet about Sully. She just built a new indoor so last lesson we were discussing that and it kind of slipped my mind. I ride tomorrow so I might then.



How'd your ride go?  And ooooh so jealous you are in a brand new indoor.  

I was supposed have my dressage lesson today, but we ended up having a blizzard, so can't get to the barn. I hope the roads are better for tomorrow!


----------



## VanessaJean

I didn't ask about Sully on Thursday but on Sunday my coach contacted me about a new horse that she is looking at. She thinks he would be a good match for me and she wanted to know if I wanted to think about leasing him if he works out! So I am hopefully meeting him tomorrow. I would be able to do 1-2 extra rides a week (so 3 rides) and hopefully show him next summer! I'm so excited.

Did you make it out to the barn this week?


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> I didn't ask about Sully on Thursday but on Sunday my coach contacted me about a new horse that she is looking at. She thinks he would be a good match for me and she wanted to know if I wanted to think about leasing him if he works out! So I am hopefully meeting him tomorrow. I would be able to do 1-2 extra rides a week (so 3 rides) and hopefully show him next summer! I'm so excited.
> 
> Did you make it out to the barn this week?




OMG this is awesome news!  You must be so excited!  You'll  have to post and let us know all about him, and pics!

Heading to the barn tomorrow...


----------



## madamefifi

Any tPFers in Virginia interested in taking in two mares that need a new home? A friend of mine knows someone who cannot afford to feed his horses anymore. They are approx. 5 years old and have not received any training that I know of. My husband and I are considering it but we already have two and while we have the acreage I think we are too new to horse ownership at this point, though we will take them if we "have" to, because I hate to think of them going hungry. If anyone is interested PM me and I will do my best to obtain as much information as I can. I am pretty sure they would have to be picked up because this young man does not have a trailer. They are located in Amelia County. We have put out feelers among the local horse people that we know but I thought I'd throw it out there on the boards, it's worth a shot.


----------



## VanessaJean

My coach didn't pick up Galaxy on Thursday because there was something wrong with her trailer hitch. I wont get to meet him until after the holidays. I had 2 really good lessons though. Jumped some small cross rails and verticals. I was so excited.


----------



## Needanotherbag

madamefifi said:


> Any tPFers in Virginia interested in taking in two mares that need a new home? A friend of mine knows someone who cannot afford to feed his horses anymore. They are approx. 5 years old and have not received any training that I know of. My husband and I are considering it but we already have two and while we have the acreage I think we are too new to horse ownership at this point, though we will take them if we "have" to, because I hate to think of them going hungry. If anyone is interested PM me and I will do my best to obtain as much information as I can. I am pretty sure they would have to be picked up because this young man does not have a trailer. They are located in Amelia County. We have put out feelers among the local horse people that we know but I thought I'd throw it out there on the boards, it's worth a shot.



Hope they find a new home soon!  Sadly this is the story repeated all over the US, breaks my heart.  Wish I could just take them all in and take care of them forever.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> My coach didn't pick up Galaxy on Thursday because there was something wrong with her trailer hitch. I wont get to meet him until after the holidays. I had 2 really good lessons though. Jumped some small cross rails and verticals. I was so excited.



That's awesome, way to go!  Look forward to hearing about Galaxy too.

I also had a fabulous lesson on Thursday.  My girl is really coming along, we had almost an entire lesson where she was light in the bridle and collecting. She kept her attention on me for the majority of the lesson as well.  She's easily distracted, so getting her to focus is really important.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thats exciting. Do you have any videos of you riding? I want to have my DH tape me when I start to lease (and ride on my own). I think I will be able to see what I'm doing wrong better. I drop my shoulder when jumping but I don't even realize it.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> Thats exciting. Do you have any videos of you riding? I want to have my DH tape me when I start to lease (and ride on my own). I think I will be able to see what I'm doing wrong better. I drop my shoulder when jumping but I don't even realize it.



I'll PM you with a link...I have dh record as many rides as possible, it REALLY helps me correct my issues!  I open up my outside hand on 20 and 10 meter circles...then she over bends.  I never even realized I did it until my trainer pointed it out, and then I saw it in videos!


----------



## LisaG719

I've started video taping myself riding as well. It really comes in handy to be able to see what you and your horse are doing. I just wish our indoor arena was a little better lit.  

In other not so surprising news I've recently become a tack hoarder. lol I found the perfect barrel racing saddle for Lucy so we can start exploring some western events. I found a Circle Y at a local tack consignment shop and tried it out on a whim. She moved so well it in that I had to buy it.


----------



## Needanotherbag

LisaG719 said:


> I've started video taping myself riding as well. It really comes in handy to be able to see what you and your horse are doing. I just wish our indoor arena was a little better lit.
> 
> In other not so surprising news I've recently become a tack hoarder. lol I found the perfect barrel racing saddle for Lucy so we can start exploring some western events. I found a Circle Y at a local tack consignment shop and tried it out on a whim. She moved so well it in that I had to buy it.



Hee hee hee .  Shall we start a tack hoarders thread?  Im guilty...Id rather buy a new saddle than a new bag...and bits, omg why do I need so many bits when my horse only needs two?  And I refuse to get rid of them....


----------



## VanessaJean

I cant wait until I have my own horse to tack hoard for...


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> I cant wait until I have my own horse to tack hoard for...



Should be soon, right?  You won't believe what you MUST HAVE for your lease horse...I had the TB I leased in new blankets, saddles, saddle pads, bridles...it was almost as fun as buying tack for my own horse


----------



## advokaitplm

Hahahaha I'm so glad someone brought this up. My guy is the best dressed on the farm. Purple plaid blankets and stable sheets-- just looks fabulous against his grey coat.


----------



## VanessaJean

Oh i'm sure I will find things to buy him.


----------



## Serina

Finally getting back in training tomorrow!!! Been a long wait for an opening at the class I used to take, but tomorrow I am getting back in the saddle again!!! So excited!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Serina said:


> Finally getting back in training tomorrow!!! Been a long wait for an opening at the class I used to take, but tomorrow I am getting back in the saddle again!!! So excited!!



Congrats!!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thats exciting *Serina.* 

I am still waiting for the new horse at my barn to arrive. In the meantime I am doing 1 lesson and 1 extra ride a week. My first extra ride is on Sunday. I'm excited. I need to get in shape again.


----------



## Serina

Needanotherbag said:


> Congrats!!!



Thank you! It was so good!! (and so bad afterwards, by thighs are mad as hell that I got back into riding, LOL). Also found myself a new love that Ill be caring for every weekend as well. He's darling!


----------



## Serina

VanessaJean said:


> Thats exciting *Serina.*
> 
> I am still waiting for the new horse at my barn to arrive. In the meantime I am doing 1 lesson and 1 extra ride a week. My first extra ride is on Sunday. I'm excited. I need to get in shape again.



Enjoy!!!


----------



## VanessaJean

It was a good ride. I was a bit nervous because my coach wasn't there so I just did walk/trot and practiced my forward seat. 

How's everyone doing with their horses?


----------



## gymangel812

Serina said:


> Finally getting back in training tomorrow!!! Been a long wait for an opening at the class I used to take, but tomorrow I am getting back in the saddle again!!! So excited!!


congrats!!!




Serina said:


> Thank you! It was so good!! (and so bad afterwards, by thighs are mad as hell that I got back into riding, LOL). Also found myself a new love that Ill be caring for every weekend as well. He's darling!


my thighs hurt so much when i first started (and when i do a lot of no stirrup work)



VanessaJean said:


> It was a good ride. I was a bit nervous because my coach wasn't there so I just did walk/trot and practiced my forward seat.
> 
> How's everyone doing with their horses?


last week was great, we're cantering and i'm working on sitting the canter. today went ok but my horse tripped pretty bad (when walking no less lol i think he was being lazy and not paying attention when walking). he fell down to his front knees. somehow i stayed on and the horse seemed find till about 15 mins before my lesson was over (we started working the other direction) and was showing some lameness. my instructor looked at his feet and they were pretty caked in dirt (i had cleaned his hooves before the lesson but for some reason it seems to cake in his feet). we tried trotting after cleaning his hooves and the lameness was worse . i hope he is ok.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Serina said:


> Thank you! It was so good!! (and so bad afterwards, by thighs are mad as hell that I got back into riding, LOL). Also found myself a new love that Ill be caring for every weekend as well. He's darling!



Oh gosh I know what you mean...If I have to cancel a ride, when I go to pick up the lesson the next week on top of the lessons already scheduled AHMAHGAWD my legs will ache!  And I was riding 6 days a week last summer...guess I lost that fitness...


----------



## Needanotherbag

gymangel812 said:


> congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> my thighs hurt so much when i first started (and when i do a lot of no stirrup work)
> 
> 
> last week was great, we're cantering and i'm working on sitting the canter. today went ok but my horse tripped pretty bad (when walking no less lol i think he was being lazy and not paying attention when walking). he fell down to his front knees. somehow i stayed on and the horse seemed find till about 15 mins before my lesson was over (we started working the other direction) and was showing some lameness. my instructor looked at his feet and they were pretty caked in dirt (i had cleaned his hooves before the lesson but for some reason it seems to cake in his feet). we tried trotting after cleaning his hooves and the lameness was worse . i hope he is ok.



Hope he's ok!  Was there any heat or swelling before you left?


----------



## VanessaJean

Hope your horse is ok *Gymangel*. 

My legs hurt so bad after my last lesson. 2 point kills me.


----------



## SunglassLove

Here's a picture of a ride I took on my guy on New Year's day (before I was too sick to move for a week, LOL).


----------



## VanessaJean

Pretty! I miss trail rides. Its so cold here that riding is not fun. Well I still love it but its so cold.


----------



## floridasun8

SunglassLove said:


> Here's a picture of a ride I took on my guy on New Year's day (before I was too sick to move for a week, LOL).



Looks very nice!  I love the markings on your boy.  He reminds me of the horse I used to ride all the time when I was younger named Yankee who had very similar markings.    So pretty!


----------



## floridasun8

Quick question for those who usually ride more than 1x a week or so, when do you schedule in your visits/ rides usually?   Do you also have other pets, family, kids, jobs, etc.?   Honest question, not meant to condescend.

I am finding it harder to get out to ride as much as I want as I have 2 PT jobs, 2 dogs, a daughter, boyfriend, house, etc.  I would like to get up to at least once or twice a week, but right now it is kind of sporadic, just whenever I have the time.  The stable that I ride at as well is about 35 minutes away so I have to figure in travel time as well. So, just wondering when you all usually fit it in your schedule if you also have other responsibilities?  Maybe some other time frames will give me some ideas I hadn't previous thought of


----------



## VanessaJean

I have a husband, a dog and a full time job and it can be tricky to get in my rides. The stable I ride at is 25 minutes away so I sympathize. Right now I am doing Thursday evenings after work and Sunday mornings. I might start doing 3 rides a week in the spring. Don't know how I will squeeze that in.


----------



## SunglassLove

My horse is still recooping, so we only do light hacks on the weekends for now. I work 10-7 M-F, and my horse is about 45 min from me with no traffic. I'm at a great barn where I really trust the barn owner. Starting in summer I plan on trying to get out there a couple weekday mornings before work, or I'll at least have more daylight in the evenings. I don't have a boyfriend or kids, so all my time is my own!


----------



## SunglassLove

floridasun8 said:


> Looks very nice!  I love the markings on your boy.  He reminds me of the horse I used to ride all the time when I was younger named Yankee who had very similar markings.    So pretty!



aww, thank you! I bet Yankee was pretty, I've always been partial to Paints.


----------



## TinyBee

Hello! 

Vanessa, I'm sorry to hear about you losing your ride on your favourite horse. It's so sad when things like that happen. 



floridasun8 said:


> Quick question for those who usually ride more than 1x a week or so, when do you schedule in your visits/ rides usually?   Do you also have other pets, family, kids, jobs, etc.?   Honest question, not meant to condescend. [...]



At the moment, I am only sharing "my" horse with the owner, but I try to ride at least 3 times a week. Since I have to be in the office at 7am and have an one hour commute, I try to schedule my lessons in the late afternoon. That gives me time for shopping, cooking and everything else afterwards. I only have a husband and a dog to look after though, no children. 
The problem about lessons in the afternoon is that this is the busiest time in the stable: the younger riders have finished school and homework, so that very often there is absolutely no chance to use the indoor school.



SunglassLove said:


> aww, thank you! I bet Yankee was pretty, I've always been partial to Paints.



If everything goes right, I might be able to show you some pictures of a very lovely tobiano Trakehner soon. The vet check will be next Tuesday, and if there is no severe medical condition, I will buy him.


----------



## VanessaJean

I'm very partial to paints too. We have a very pretty paint mare at my barn. Her name is Maeve. 

*TinyBee *fingers crossed for you!

I still miss Smiley a lot but I try not to think about it. I still haven't worked up the courage to ask his owner if I could visit.


----------



## Needanotherbag

SunglassLove said:


> Here's a picture of a ride I took on my guy on New Year's day (before I was too sick to move for a week, LOL).



How fun!  What a perfect way to spend New Years Day.


----------



## Needanotherbag

floridasun8 said:


> Quick question for those who usually ride more than 1x a week or so, when do you schedule in your visits/ rides usually?   Do you also have other pets, family, kids, jobs, etc.?   Honest question, not meant to condescend.
> 
> I am finding it harder to get out to ride as much as I want as I have 2 PT jobs, 2 dogs, a daughter, boyfriend, house, etc.  I would like to get up to at least once or twice a week, but right now it is kind of sporadic, just whenever I have the time.  The stable that I ride at as well is about 35 minutes away so I have to figure in travel time as well. So, just wondering when you all usually fit it in your schedule if you also have other responsibilities?  Maybe some other time frames will give me some ideas I hadn't previous thought of



I'm a SAHM, so I do have a ton of responsibility with two kids, a hubby..I'm also in school to become a Large Animal Massage Practitioner (Equine of course)  I ride on the two days a week that both kids are in school, then I race from the barn to do carpool.  I also will try to fit a lesson in here and there on Saturdays, but I try hard not to, since that's valuable family time.  During show season hubby takes days off (our shows are 3 and 4 days long) and the kids stay with the grandparents.  My whole family helps me with my passion...if it weren't for them, I could never own or ride my horse. I hope to start my massage practice once both my kids are in school full time...couple years from now.


----------



## sally.m

My baby was clipped yesterday now his foot has healed and we can start riding again. Today the temp -1 and he has lost a shoe. Im sure he loves his time off more that being ridden!!


----------



## VanessaJean

I had a good ride tonight. Its starting to warm up a bit. It has been ridiculously cold here lately so riding hasn't been that fun.


----------



## floridasun8

We've had unseasonably warm weather here in FL this past week as well and I haven't been able to get to the barn yet due to work.  Am planning to go on Sunday though.   We will really only have a short spring then it will get to the point that it's too hot!  lol


----------



## Serina

floridasun8 said:


> We've had unseasonably warm weather here in FL this past week as well and I haven't been able to get to the barn yet due to work.  Am planning to go on Sunday though.   We will really only have a short spring then it will get to the point that it's too hot!  lol



Enjoy your sunday! I had to pass up  training today because of coco being under anasthesia and I didnt want to leave. Will however see my noble steed tomorrow and sunday. Tomorrow ill just cuddle, care for him and give him carrots, saturday is his day off We might take a walk together though. Sunday its back into dressage. Were in the "get to know each other" phase, but we have a great chemistry.

I cant help but think youre lucky to have warm weather. I was in FL in december and it was lovely. Here its -5 celsius and the stable allways feels SO much colder.


----------



## VanessaJean

I'm going to be in Florida in February and I can't wait. Its been so cold here. I'm looking forward to my Sunday ride.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Its sunny but ccccccccold here too!  

Serina - enjoy your barn time this weekend!
VJ - I hear there are lots of great tack stores in FL...maybe you can hit a few up while your there!

Had two great lessons this week, my girl is doing well and we're heading to a schooling show next month to get back into show mode.  Can't wait to see how she does!


----------



## VanessaJean

Kind of embarrassing moment at my lesson. I used a different saddle pad and it made my saddle slip as I was getting on. I kind of panicked and tried to jump off with my foot in the stirrup (stupid I know). My coach was nice about it but I feel like a moron. I should have triple checked my girth. Dumb mistake.


----------



## advokaitplm

VanessaJean said:


> Kind of embarrassing moment at my lesson. I used a different saddle pad and it made my saddle slip as I was getting on. I kind of panicked and tried to jump off with my foot in the stirrup (stupid I know). My coach was nice about it but I feel like a moron. I should have triple checked my girth. Dumb mistake.


I've done way worse, don't feel bad! At least your mistake wasn't made in a lesson from the USDF president!


----------



## floridasun8

VanessaJean said:


> Kind of embarrassing moment at my lesson. I used a different saddle pad and it made my saddle slip as I was getting on. I kind of panicked and tried to jump off with my foot in the stirrup (stupid I know). My coach was nice about it but I feel like a moron. I should have triple checked my girth. Dumb mistake.



Ouch!  I think we all make those mistakes from time to time.    The last time I went out a few weeks ago, I fell off too.   Just overcorrected and slipped.  I'm sure your coach sees those kinds of things on a regular basis so as  long as it's something you learn from, they usually don't have a problem.

Off to the stables here myself in about an hour or so.  Everyone have a good Sunday!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks for the support guys. As a "re-rider" I try not to make silly mistakes because I do know better but sometimes it just happens or I just forget how to do something. I'm going for a ride in a couple hours too. Have fun everyone thats riding today!


----------



## floridasun8

Just checking in to see how everyone's ride was today.   I just started riding a new mare so we're still getting to know each other, but she did NOT want to work today!  lol   I pushed her a bit for about an hour then I think we'd both had enough.  Luckily, I did talk to the trainer some more and will plan to schedule it in my calendar to go every Sunday from now on to get into a regular pattern instead of a sporadic one.   

Hope everyone else had a good day!


----------



## VanessaJean

Very interesting ride today. Snow was melting and falling off the indoor ring and it made a loud boom every time. Horses were freaking out but my guy stayed pretty calm. My friend's horse is only 5 and she bolted a few times but eventually she just ignored it. It was pretty scary for me! Jack was really stiff today and was taking lame steps when we trotted so I mostly walked. I worked on 2 point and keeping him forward at the walk. I was nervous because of the snow falling so mostly walking was ok. I talked to my coach later and she said Jack is not 100% sound but I shouldn't worry if he seems stiff, just keep him going. Wish I had known that when I was riding.  I like my lease rides but sometimes when my coach isn't there I get nervous.


----------



## Serina

floridasun8 said:


> Just checking in to see how everyone's ride was today.   I just started riding a new mare so we're still getting to know each other, but she did NOT want to work today!  lol   I pushed her a bit for about an hour then I think we'd both had enough.  Luckily, I did talk to the trainer some more and will plan to schedule it in my calendar to go every Sunday from now on to get into a regular pattern instead of a sporadic one.
> 
> Hope everyone else had a good day!



Had a good ride today. Am only just getting to know my guy. He is the type that sees tigers behind every corner,  and enjoys jumping into the air for no reason when lead to the paddocks, lol. We spent an hour in the indoor ring and it went so-so most of the time. I am out of shape and still trying to decode him. But we do have a great chemistry. He is normally extremely high-strung. With me he tends to relax 70% of the time and actually put his head down and low towards my hands instead of waving it around lol. I got him collected and carrying himself some but he is clearly out of shape and very stiff on his left side. He does bend inwards on his right side but on the left he leans the weight of his head on my hands to support himself. Cant wait for us to sort out the knots and start getting better together. 

ITA with you, mares are hormonal at times and best leave it than and keep the training not so demanding.


----------



## Serina

VanessaJean said:


> Very interesting ride today. Snow was melting and falling off the indoor ring and it made a loud boom every time. Horses were freaking out but my guy stayed pretty calm. My friend's horse is only 5 and she bolted a few times but eventually she just ignored it. It was pretty scary for me! Jack was really stiff today and was taking lame steps when we trotted so I mostly walked. I worked on 2 point and keeping him forward at the walk. I was nervous because of the snow falling so mostly walking was ok. I talked to my coach later and she said Jack is not 100% sound but I shouldn't worry if he seems stiff, just keep him going. Wish I had known that when I was riding.  I like my lease rides but sometimes when my coach isn't there I get nervous.



Oh,  that happends in our stable too. Only there are two indoor halls next to one another. So when the snow slides off one  it hits the wall  of the other one! BOOM! LOL. Hate that because it disrupts the focus. Also the horse i am riding now is a wimp of incredible dimensions... so am not looking forward ti it snowing again. 

Its important that you build your confidence. Riding is supposed to be fun. However i find that in riding youre not allowed to be scared. I overheard a little girl being called a wimp for not wanting to put a halter on a pony with his ears slicked back. We are taught from an early age that saying youre nervous or scared is not allowed. I dont think ive ever owned up to feeling nervous before, even when i was. As a result ive often been the "tough" girl with the nutty horse, LOL. The irony.


----------



## VanessaJean

I agree completely. When I was younger I wasn't afraid of anything and would ride any horse, jump anything etc. Then I had a couple bad falls and didn't ride much for over 10 years. Now that I'm older I have a lot more nerves. Trying to work on it though.


----------



## madamefifi

Newbie here, just wanted to post how proud I am of our boy Atticus. We are working with him daily on simple voice commands--walk, whoa, etc.--and he is an A+ student! In fact this evening he  walked on command without the lead rope, and this is only day three. He is very eager to please and soooo smart! Such a joy to be around, I don't think we could ask for a better horse.


----------



## Serina

VanessaJean said:


> I agree completely. When I was younger I wasn't afraid of anything and would ride any horse, jump anything etc. Then I had a couple bad falls and didn't ride much for over 10 years. Now that I'm older I have a lot more nerves. Trying to work on it though.



Definately. I decided to try to rebuild my confidence after 4 years of not riding. I signed up for lessons. I allways am drawn to the horses with big personalities though so each time I decide on finding one that will be the perfect dressage-teacher I end up with a frazzled, weird beauty that shyes at every noise and sees tigres behind every corner.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> Very interesting ride today. Snow was melting and falling off the indoor ring and it made a loud boom every time. Horses were freaking out but my guy stayed pretty calm. My friend's horse is only 5 and she bolted a few times but eventually she just ignored it. It was pretty scary for me! Jack was really stiff today and was taking lame steps when we trotted so I mostly walked. I worked on 2 point and keeping him forward at the walk. I was nervous because of the snow falling so mostly walking was ok. I talked to my coach later and she said Jack is not 100% sound but I shouldn't worry if he seems stiff, just keep him going. Wish I had known that when I was riding.  I like my lease rides but sometimes when my coach isn't there I get nervous.



This was what our old barn was like! Last year we had a big snow storm, then it froze, so when it slid off the barn it literally sounded like an avalanche! The TB I was leasing was spooky anyways (another one of those sees a Tiger hiding in every corner) and each time the snow slid she'd jump ten feet sideways.  I was training in dressage, not broc riding...but I did manage to stay on thank goodness!


----------



## Needanotherbag

madamefifi said:


> Newbie here, just wanted to post how proud I am of our boy Atticus. We are working with him daily on simple voice commands--walk, whoa, etc.--and he is an A+ student! In fact this evening he  walked on command without the lead rope, and this is only day three. He is very eager to please and soooo smart! Such a joy to be around, I don't think we could ask for a better horse.



This is so wonderful...yay Atticus!!!  Its so great to hear that you're enjoying your horses


----------



## VanessaJean

Yay! Thats so fun.



madamefifi said:


> Newbie here, just wanted to post how proud I am of our boy Atticus. We are working with him daily on simple voice commands--walk, whoa, etc.--and he is an A+ student! In fact this evening he  walked on command without the lead rope, and this is only day three. He is very eager to please and soooo smart! Such a joy to be around, I don't think we could ask for a better horse.


----------



## madamefifi

VanessaJean said:
			
		

> Yay! Thats so fun.



It sure is! He has to think things through sometimes but once he gets it, he really gets it. Today he trotted on command like he had done it all his life! So proud of our boy! He is very respectful of personal space and rarely has to be corrected.


----------



## advokaitplm

Update: yesterday I fell off twice. They were pretty hilarious actually and I'm slightly sore today but no major damage. I'm actually kindof glad it happened because both times I landed on my left side (also the shoulder I dislocated and has caused me to become more cautious while riding for fear for getting hurt again) and it definitely has helped get rid of some of the anxiety! I'm so happy!


----------



## Serina

Cant wait for the weekend to start. Cant wait to see my guy three days in a row, even if it is - 10 lol. Dressage training today. Hopefully with him if he is not training with someone else


----------



## inspiredgem

I love reading everyone's stories!  It sounds like everyone is making good progress with their lessons and training!

madamefifi - I'm so glad Atticus is doing so well.  Keep up the good work!

advokaitplm - Oh no, twice in one day??  I hope you're not too sore!


----------



## advokaitplm

inspiredgem said:
			
		

> advokaitplm - Oh no, twice in one day??  I hope you're not too sore!



Yeah, landed both times on the same spot on the ground and the same spot on my body! I went to the chiropractor today and I didn't realize how sore I really was (I have a really high pain tolerance) until I got adjusted. I'm all better now though! Any updates for you?


----------



## inspiredgem

I've been trying to ride my girl at least twice a week as well as having my trainer ride her one to two times a week.  We were making some really good progress up until a couple of weeks ago.  With all the work she's doing and given the fact that she's still maturing, she's been building muscle and it now appears that my saddle is not fitting properly anymore.  I've had the saddle fitter out to try and make some adjustments to it but he feels that he cannot do anything more to make it fit her and that I need to get a different saddle.  I'm so sad because I really love my saddle.  Now I'm kind of at a standstill until I can find a new saddle.


----------



## LisaG719

floridasun8 said:


> Quick question for those who usually ride more than 1x a week or so, when do you schedule in your visits/ rides usually?   Do you also have other pets, family, kids, jobs, etc.?   Honest question, not meant to condescend.
> 
> I am finding it harder to get out to ride as much as I want as I have 2 PT jobs, 2 dogs, a daughter, boyfriend, house, etc.  I would like to get up to at least once or twice a week, but right now it is kind of sporadic, just whenever I have the time.  The stable that I ride at as well is about 35 minutes away so I have to figure in travel time as well. So, just wondering when you all usually fit it in your schedule if you also have other responsibilities?  Maybe some other time frames will give me some ideas I hadn't previous thought of



I make it out to the barn 3-4 times a week. I also work full time, have 4 dogs, a husband and I spend one day a week volunteering at our local animal shelter. I'm schedule oriented so I have my days pretty mapped out. I don't have much down time. 



inspiredgem said:


> I've been trying to ride my girl at least twice a week as well as having my trainer ride her one to two times a week.  We were making some really good progress up until a couple of weeks ago.  With all the work she's doing and given the fact that she's still maturing, she's been building muscle and it now appears that my saddle is not fitting properly anymore.  I've had the saddle fitter out to try and make some adjustments to it but he feels that he cannot do anything more to make it fit her and that I need to get a different saddle.  I'm so sad because I really love my saddle.  Now I'm kind of at a standstill until I can find a new saddle.



I know your pain. Lucy's shape changed so much this past year I had to adjust the gullet on my saddle 3 times. If you ride English I recommend getting a saddle with adjustable gullet. It saved me a ton of frustration.


----------



## VanessaJean

I had a really great lesson on Thursday. Lots of low cross-rails and Jack was super forward and our transitions were a lot smoother. So fun. I'm heading out to the barn for another ride in a bit. Have a great weekend ladies.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> I had a really great lesson on Thursday. Lots of low cross-rails and Jack was super forward and our transitions were a lot smoother. So fun. I'm heading out to the barn for another ride in a bit. Have a great weekend ladies.



This sounds so fun!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

inspiredgem said:


> I've been trying to ride my girl at least twice a week as well as having my trainer ride her one to two times a week.  We were making some really good progress up until a couple of weeks ago.  With all the work she's doing and given the fact that she's still maturing, she's been building muscle and it now appears that my saddle is not fitting properly anymore.  I've had the saddle fitter out to try and make some adjustments to it but he feels that he cannot do anything more to make it fit her and that I need to get a different saddle.  I'm so sad because I really love my saddle.  Now I'm kind of at a standstill until I can find a new saddle.



What kind of saddle was it?  I had this problem when I bought my new girl...she was underweight and low fitness.  As she put on weight and muscle one of my saddles wasn't fitting right, and it made me sit in a strange position.  Was so sad to sell it, but saddle shopping is so much fun


----------



## inspiredgem

LisaG719 said:


> I make it out to the barn 3-4 times a week. I also work full time, have 4 dogs, a husband and I spend one day a week volunteering at our local animal shelter. I'm schedule oriented so I have my days pretty mapped out. I don't have much down time.
> 
> 
> 
> I know your pain. Lucy's shape changed so much this past year I had to adjust the gullet on my saddle 3 times. If you ride English I recommend getting a saddle with adjustable gullet. It saved me a ton of frustration.



Good suggestion.  My trainer has one (an M. Toulouse) that she uses on a few of her younger horses.  I'll see if I can try it on my mare.



Needanotherbag said:


> What kind of saddle was it?  I had this problem when I bought my new girl...she was underweight and low fitness.  As she put on weight and muscle one of my saddles wasn't fitting right, and it made me sit in a strange position.  Was so sad to sell it, but saddle shopping is so much fun



It is a Jaguar XKC buffalo leather dressage saddle.  I absolutely love this saddle and it fits me perfectly.  I hate to sell it because they aren't making this particular saddle any longer.  Gem is a Swedish Warmblood who will be 8 in March so I don't know how much wider she'll get.  The only other saddle that I've tried that I liked as much (and that fits her well) was an Amerigo Cervia Sienna.  Gorgeous saddle but comes with a hefty price tag.  I used to do eventing so I've also got a Jaguar XJS buffalo leather event saddle (which is the same tree so it doesn't fit her either) that I'm selling.  I've currently got both of them on consignment at the local tack shop.  If they both sell it would make the purchase of the new one a little less painful.


----------



## TinyBee

VanessaJean said:


> I'm very partial to paints too. We have a very pretty paint mare at my barn. Her name is Maeve.
> 
> *TinyBee fingers crossed for you!*
> 
> I still miss Smiley a lot but I try not to think about it. I still haven't worked up the courage to ask his owner if I could visit.



Thank you! That's really sweet! 

Unfortunately, the vet found out that the horse I wanted to buy had a "kissing spine". He's not in pain at the moment, but the advancing process could become painful for the horse and very expensive for the new owner. So, as much as I liked him, I'm not buying him. 



advokaitplm said:


> Update: yesterday I fell off twice. They were pretty hilarious actually and I'm slightly sore today but no major damage. I'm actually kindof glad it happened because both times I landed on my left side (also the shoulder I dislocated and has caused me to become more cautious while riding for fear for getting hurt again) and it definitely has helped get rid of some of the anxiety! I'm so happy!



How is your left side doing?

I fell off again last week. People around me were very confused because I was so happy to fall off and get back in the saddle again without much fear. I never thought I could laugh at a rather silly looking fall after the nasty accident I had with my old horse.


----------



## advokaitplm

TinyBee said:


> Thank you! That's really sweet!
> 
> Unfortunately, the vet found out that the horse I wanted to buy had a "kissing spine". He's not in pain at the moment, but the advancing process could become painful for the horse and very expensive for the new owner. So, as much as I liked him, I'm not buying him.
> 
> 
> How is your left side doing?
> 
> I fell off again last week. People around me were very confused because I was so happy to fall off and get back in the saddle again without much fear. I never thought I could laugh at a rather silly looking fall after the nasty accident I had with my old horse.



I'm sorry about the potential horse... it just means that the right one hasn't come along yet 

I'm doing fine, thank you so much for asking! I went to the chiropractor the Friday after it happened and he popped everything back to where it should be. I really want to get an equine chiro out to see Tosk sometime. I've heard it does wonders for horses but I get caught up in other things. He's had acupuncture before and loved it. What happened during your last fall?


----------



## TinyBee

advokaitplm said:


> I'm sorry about the potential horse... it just means that the right one hasn't come along yet
> 
> I'm doing fine, thank you so much for asking! I went to the chiropractor the Friday after it happened and he popped everything back to where it should be. I really want to get an equine chiro out to see Tosk sometime. I've heard it does wonders for horses but I get caught up in other things. He's had acupuncture before and loved it. *What happened during your last fall?*



I'm riding a 14.1hh pony at the moment. On a normal day, he is the kindest and sweetest pony on this planet, but last Wednesday he suddenly decided to join the local racing club. He took off in a wild gallop around the indoor school, then suddenly saw the open door to the storage room that contains the horse food and decided to make a quick and fast turn to the right, so he could get a bite to eat. Well, somehow I went left and off the mad pony. My instructor said we looked very cartoon-like.


----------



## floridasun8

TinyBee said:


> I'm riding a 14.1hh pony at the moment. On a normal day, he is the kindest and sweetest pony on this planet, but last Wednesday he suddenly decided to join the local racing club. He took off in a wild gallop around the indoor school, then suddenly saw the open door to the storage room that contains the horse food and decided to make a quick and fast turn to the right, so he could get a bite to eat. Well, somehow I went left and off the mad pony. My instructor said we looked very cartoon-like.



I know it probably wasn't funny at the time and any fall can be serious, but that just sounded so comical!     Devious little pony  lol  Glad you weren't hurt!


----------



## advokaitplm

TinyBee said:
			
		

> I'm riding a 14.1hh pony at the moment. On a normal day, he is the kindest and sweetest pony on this planet, but last Wednesday he suddenly decided to join the local racing club. He took off in a wild gallop around the indoor school, then suddenly saw the open door to the storage room that contains the horse food and decided to make a quick and fast turn to the right, so he could get a bite to eat. Well, somehow I went left and off the mad pony. My instructor said we looked very cartoon-like.



At the farm I got y horse from they had a fat Shetland pony named "King" who was about as round as he was tall. We would ride him around bareback and, mind you, I'm 5'9" and he'd sill manage to throw us off with the same tricks that that pony did. Ponies are the best teachers of "oh ****" saves to stay on! That's really funny! I've had a few like that with my horse, he always gives me this look afterwards like "where'd you go?!"


----------



## TinyBee

Shetland ponies play in a league of their own when it comes to naughty behaviour. 

Toto, the pony I ride, is a German Riding Pony. They are basically miniature warmbloods, but occasionally they remember their pony ancestors and pull off stunts like that. 



floridasun8 said:


> I know it probably wasn't funny at the time and any fall can be serious, but that just sounded so comical!     Devious little pony  lol  Glad you weren't hurt!



Don't worry. I couldn't stop laughing myself.


----------



## Serina

The horse I am riding is a KWPN (Dutch warmblood). He's a tall hansome stunner and the biggest cuddlebug; If he had his way he'd be pet and cuddled around the clock.

He does however have his... quirks and specialties.

We cannot possibly go to the paddock without either;
a) Rearing
b) Bucking or
c) making at least 3 leaps giant sideways x 3 

On the way back from paddock however we are sweet and calm unless we run into a jogger. They eat horses.

When we are riding we must shy at things that are not there and all inanimate objects we see every day.


----------



## floridasun8

Serina said:


> The horse I am riding is a KWPN (Dutch warmblood). He's a tall hansome stunner and the biggest cuddlebug; If he had his way he'd be pet and cuddled around the clock.
> 
> He does however have his... quirks and specialties.
> 
> We cannot possibly go to the paddock without either;
> a) Rearing
> b) Bucking or
> c) making at least 3 leaps giant sideways x 3
> 
> On the way back from paddock however we are sweet and calm unless we run into a jogger. They eat horses.
> 
> When we are riding we must shy at things that are not there and all inanimate objects we see every day.



:giggles:  Gotta love em!

I miss my cuddle bug that I used to have when I was younger.  I also didn't get out to the barn this past Sunday as I was sick, but looking forward to this weekend. See what kind of antics my new crew is up to


----------



## Serina

floridasun8 said:


> :giggles:  Gotta love em!
> 
> I miss my cuddle bug that I used to have when I was younger.  I also didn't get out to the barn this past Sunday as I was sick, but looking forward to this weekend. See what kind of antics my new crew is up to



Do you own one or lease?
I care for one 2 days a week (sat/sun) and have lessons on fridays (moestly on the KWPN).

I want to buy him, hopefully this summer Am Saving.


----------



## floridasun8

Serina said:


> Do you own one or lease?
> I care for one 2 days a week (sat/sun) and have lessons on fridays (moestly on the KWPN).
> 
> I want to buy him, hopefully this summer Am Saving.



Neither right now, I just try to get out to the barn that I ride at and take lessons once a week.  My old cuddlebug that I used to ride when I was younger I pretty much leased.  He was a black and white paint named Yankee.   I knew the owners so my cost was not as much as someone else would be to lease, but I did have my own horse that I used to ride all the time and take care of.   Had my own full set of tack, grooming supplies, etc. but got rid of it all when the stable went out of business.  :shame:

I wish I could get out more than I do now, but the stable is too far away and I just don't have the time during the week.

I would love to lease my own again when I get more time as I really do miss it.  Good luck with saving up for your boy!  I love to read about his little spooks and antics when you post!  lol


----------



## Serina

floridasun8 said:


> Neither right now, I just try to get out to the barn that I ride at and take lessons once a week.  My old cuddlebug that I used to ride when I was younger I pretty much leased.  He was a black and white paint named Yankee.   I knew the owners so my cost was not as much as someone else would be to lease, but I did have my own horse that I used to ride all the time and take care of.   Had my own full set of tack, grooming supplies, etc. but got rid of it all when the stable went out of business.  :shame:
> 
> I wish I could get out more than I do now, but the stable is too far away and I just don't have the time during the week.
> 
> I would love to lease my own again when I get more time as I really do miss it.  Good luck with saving up for your boy!  I love to read about his little spooks and antics when you post!  lol



While walking my boy in the indoor ring after training on sunday I talked to a woman about riding and taking breaks and we both agreed (I think you will too) that some girls are just "horsegirls". We can never  stay away for long. Its in our blood... 

I am hoping nobody buys my boy before I am ready to buy him. His antics has seen to that so far He is a high-stress horse... but somehow we just work so well together. After training him on sunday this girl came over and said "Oh my god, do you even know how well you ride him? I mean: He's just awful to ride but with you he is totally different" I swear, LOL. That compliment is the best Ive ever had in my LIFE!


----------



## VanessaJean

I agree with the "horse girls". It just gets in your blood. I was away from riding for 10 years (random trail rides and rides on friend's horses but mostly away) and have been back for almost a year now and I am so happy!

Lesson tomorrow was cancelled. Its -35 here with the wind chill so we are going to have our lesson Saturday and then my lease ride on Sunday.


----------



## LisaG719

inspiredgem said:


> Good suggestion.  My trainer has one (an M. Toulouse) that she uses on a few of her younger horses.  I'll see if I can try it on my mare.



My friend rides in a M Toulouse. They are really comfortable.


----------



## TinyBee

Serina said:


> The horse I am riding is a KWPN (Dutch warmblood). He's a tall hansome stunner and the biggest cuddlebug; If he had his way he'd be pet and cuddled around the clock.
> 
> He does however have his... quirks and specialties.
> 
> We cannot possibly go to the paddock without either;
> a) Rearing
> b) Bucking or
> c) making at least 3 leaps giant sideways x 3
> 
> On the way back from paddock however we are sweet and calm unless we run into a jogger. They eat horses.
> 
> When we are riding we must shy at things that are not there and all inanimate objects we see every day.



Tall horses... I love those big softies. 

Toto doesn't like cows, but only the black and white ones. The problem is that the yard is surrounded by those highly dangerous bovines. 



VanessaJean said:


> I agree with the "horse girls". It just gets in your blood. I was away from riding for 10 years (random trail rides and rides on friend's horses but mostly away) and have been back for almost a year now and I am so happy!
> 
> Lesson tomorrow was cancelled. Its -35 here with the wind chill so we are going to have our lesson Saturday and then my lease ride on Sunday.



It's -10 over here with a nasty icy wind coming from the sea. I wear so many layers of clothes when riding that I probably look like the marshmellow man.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Serina said:


> While walking my boy in the indoor ring after training on sunday I talked to a woman about riding and taking breaks and we both agreed (I think you will too) that some girls are just "horsegirls". We can never  stay away for long. Its in our blood...
> 
> I am hoping nobody buys my boy before I am ready to buy him. His antics has seen to that so far He is a high-stress horse... but somehow we just work so well together. After training him on sunday this girl came over and said "Oh my god, do you even know how well you ride him? I mean: He's just awful to ride but with you he is totally different" I swear, LOL. That compliment is the best Ive ever had in my LIFE!



That is so awesome!  You sound like a good team...its so incredible to find and click with the right horse!


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> I agree with the "horse girls". It just gets in your blood. I was away from riding for 10 years (random trail rides and rides on friend's horses but mostly away) and have been back for almost a year now and I am so happy!
> 
> Lesson tomorrow was cancelled. Its -35 here with the wind chill so we are going to have our lesson Saturday and then my lease ride on Sunday.



OMG thats cold!  I won't complain about my 25 degree lessons anymore...and I have to wear fleece breeches and turtlenecks under my coat to stay warm. I think I'd die in -35!!!


----------



## Serina

Needanotherbag said:


> That is so awesome!  You sound like a good team...its so incredible to find and click with the right horse!



I know right? Its so strange too.... I was getting back into my lessons after training a danish wbl. He was 17,4 hands and would bolt a lot and buck and throw me, I had no say. Literally, he'd bolt and when i tried to stop him i had NO reaction. At one point I even pulled hard on the reins because he was heading for the fence and intending to jump, he did not even turn his head to avoid the pressure from the bit. I later found out that my 1-2 a week training in the ring was all he got and so i ended the agreement with his owners. You cant improve on bad behavior when its not worked on more than once a week. So I cut my losses.

Anyways, was feeling a bit shaky before getting back in the saddle and initially wanted a smooth start with a cool-headed horse... But than I spotted my boy. Tall and black and fighting the bit and that was it Challenge accepted! lol


----------



## VanessaJean

*Serina *that must have made you feel so good! 

*Needanotherbag*- yep its freezing. I really need some new winter breeches. We may go on a winter hack on Saturday.


----------



## Serina

Was so happy with my boy this weekend that I texted my mom: "He was SO great, only reared up 4 times and we took a fifteen minute walk!" LOL. My standards for good behavior in a horse has been lowered by this guy. Gotta love him.


----------



## VanessaJean

I was so cold today that we only did 30 minutes walk/trot. I need good winter breeches. Any recommendations?


----------



## PlaneGGirl

Lurker here, I've had good luck with the FITS winter britches, layered with Under Armor underneath. Plus heavy socks and winter riding boots. The FITS are pricey, but I've ridden in them two years now multiple horses a day and they have held up very well. Better than Kerrits, and the FITS do actually block the wind some.


----------



## floridasun8

Happy Sunday all. . 

Beautiful weather here for riding today. 72degrees!  

Rode a new mare today and overall she did really well except for getting distracted a few times as we got near the gate. Actually got rein rash though due to trying to correct her. Went for a nice trail ride though afterwards to enjoy the weather. 

Hope everyone had a good ride today.


----------



## TinyBee

I had a lovely, but very icy ride on the beach on Saturday. The ice floes were piling up and made funny noises, so Toto was on the edge the whole time. He was a good boy though and only decided to impress the evil ice with a Grand Prix-worthy passage.


----------



## advokaitplm

TinyBee said:
			
		

> I had a lovely, but very icy ride on the beach on Saturday. The ice floes were piling up and made funny noises, so Toto was on the edge the whole time. He was a good boy though and only decided to impress the evil ice with a Grand Prix-worthy passage.



Hahahaha the scary things in the arena and the new mares in the best paddock turn Tosk into a dressage horse worthy of training in Vienna. Tisk tisk  haha


----------



## SunglassLove

LisaG719 said:


> My friend rides in a M Toulouse. They are really comfortable.



I have a M Toulouse... I love it! Even after years and years of riding in Crosbys, Stubbens and Amerigos.


----------



## VanessaJean

*PlaneGGirl*- thanks for the recommendations. I will check them out.

Sounds like everyone had fun rides this weekend.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> I was so cold today that we only did 30 minutes walk/trot. I need good winter breeches. Any recommendations?



I ride in the Kerrits sit tight and warm breeches or something like that...I can't justify spending a ton on schooling breeches, and the Kerrits I've found on sale for 60 bucks.  I have the Black and Tan, an alternate them each week....I've had them for two winters now and they look new.  It's not as cold here as where you are so you might need to layer with them.


----------



## Needanotherbag

TinyBee said:


> I had a lovely, but very icy ride on the beach on Saturday. The ice floes were piling up and made funny noises, so Toto was on the edge the whole time. He was a good boy though and only decided to impress the evil ice with a Grand Prix-worthy passage.



Lol...see, in every horse lies a Grand Prix dressage horse

The mare I leased last year could do canter pirouettes...only in the middle of an English eq class though spooking about something she saw out the window.


----------



## inspiredgem

Needanotherbag said:


> Lol...see, in every horse lies a Grand Prix dressage horse
> 
> *The mare I leased last year could do canter pirouettes...only in the middle of an English eq class though spooking about something she saw out the window*.





Between the saddle issues and the cold temperatures I haven't been riding for a couple of weeks.  I can't wait to see what new and exciting moves my mare has in store for me when I do finally get back on.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks! I have been looking at the Kerrits. They seem to be decently priced. 



Needanotherbag said:


> I ride in the Kerrits sit tight and warm breeches or something like that...I can't justify spending a ton on schooling breeches, and the Kerrits I've found on sale for 60 bucks.  I have the Black and Tan, an alternate them each week....I've had them for two winters now and they look new.  It's not as cold here as where you are so you might need to layer with them.


----------



## Needanotherbag

inspiredgem said:


> Between the saddle issues and the cold temperatures I haven't been riding for a couple of weeks.  I can't wait to see what new and exciting moves my mare has in store for me when I do finally get back on.



Ooh sounds like you may be in for a fun ride!





I have my dressage lessons tomorrow and Thursday, and good thing too, I'm starting to go through withdrawals from not riding my girl!  Going from riding 6 days a week to 2 has been the biggest adjustment I've ever had to make!


----------



## advokaitplm

Random question purely out of curiosity but do any of you all have/wear the halter leather name plate bracelets with your horse's name on the name plate?


----------



## gymangel812

VanessaJean said:


> I was so cold today that we only did 30 minutes walk/trot. I need good winter breeches. Any recommendations?



try the under armour cold gear (fleece lined) leggings underneath regular breeches or winter ones. i wear them under lululemon wunder under pants (pretty much the same as breeches and i can use them for other things). my instructor also uses them under her breeches. 

i cantered w/o stirrups for the first time this week. i was kind of scared but it was easier than i thought. had a fill in instructor this week (and past week and next week) that i like a lot. she seems more technical than my usual instructor. worked on leg yielding for the third time (first time with this instructor) and i actually almost got it (didn't with the other instructor). did a walk to canter transition for the first time (although my horse wanted to trot in between some).


----------



## Serina

On sunday my boy decided that DEATH lurks in the hurdle-storage-room. We must not go near it! Aviod at all costs and stare at it without breaking eye contact EVER! If we are too concentrated with dressage and forget ourselves until we find ourselves next to it the correct way to deal is to show death that we are very much alive and kickin'. If Serina is is yanked out of the saddle in the process she will thank us later!


----------



## floridasun8

Serina said:


> On sunday my boy decided that DEATH lurks in the hurdle-storage-room. We must not go near it! Aviod at all costs and stare at it without breaking eye contact EVER! If we are too concentrated with dressage and forget ourselves until we find ourselves next to it the correct way to deal is to show death that we are very much alive and kickin'. If Serina is is yanked out of the saddle in the process she will thank us later!



Oh no!!!  I guess he thought he was saving you from those mean and evil monsters that lurk in the storage room.  

Hope it was an easy fall!


----------



## Serina

floridasun8 said:


> Oh no!!!  I guess he thought he was saving you from those mean and evil monsters that lurk in the storage room.
> 
> Hope it was an easy fall!



I didnt fall, luckily. He's an agile little bastard, LOL :giggles:  I did hover over his back at one point with no right stirrup and actually fell back onto him


----------



## Hatfield1313

You ladies are so lucky that own horses!! I'm a horse lover and have been riding since I was gosh, 6 or so probably? I've never had a lesson, it just comes natural to me I guess. I can't afford my own horse so I just go for the one or two hour ride here and there at a stable near my house. But get this story guys, your jaws will drop...

I've been riding at this stable for the last 5 years or so. I always ride the same horse (Austin, he's my love lol) and the stable hands know me well enough now to where they let me take him out by myself without a guide. For those who know CA at all, I ride over in Griffith Park. I love it. Anyway, my most recent visit has me questioning if I will ever be back to ride my beloved Austin. I went last Friday on my bday to treat myself. The stable hand was all "Hey! Should I get Austin ready for you?" In the meantime the owner or manager, whoever she was, came up to me. This woman is the type that just makes your skin crawl, she's just not a good person and you can feel it, and she always looks at you like you're intruding on her time. She knows I've been there before and yet develops amnesia every time she sees me. She starts asking if I've ever been there, is my paperwork on file, general questions. THEN, she pulls out a scale. I'm like, what?! She weighs me! WTF?! Ok, I weigh 195 but don't look it because it's mostly muscle from when I played water polo. It was raining, I had on my boots, jeans, a tank top, lightweight sweater, and a coat, and according to her scale I weighed 202. It's $25 to ride and because I was over 200 pounds she wanted to charge me $10 extra!! I said, "I only have $25 as that's all I've ever been charged" and this b**** has the audacity to look at me and say "Well now you know from now on."   This in turn ruined my ride, that's all I was focusing on the entire time and when I got back I asked the stable hand when she started doing that and he said about a year and a half ago but he's never bothered with me since I've been going there so long. I flat out told him they more than likely just lost a customer. 

I'm heartbroken. I love that horse, we just click, I can read him like a book and know how to control him and he actually responds unlike some of the other horses there. But I don't think I can give my business to a place that discriminates against weight. I even read on yelp, many men complain because what man weighs under 200?? One reviewer said he weighs 300 and this woman charged him $135 for a one hour trail ride. Appalling.


----------



## inspiredgem

Serina said:


> I didnt fall, luckily. He's an agile little bastard, LOL :giggles:  I did hover over his back at one point with no right stirrup and actually fell back onto him



My horse does that too.  One minute there's a horse beneath you, the next minute they're gone.  I call this maneuver 'teleporting'.  Thankfully I have extremely long legs and have yet to get dumped (by this method, anyway). 



Hatfield1313 said:


> You ladies are so lucky that own horses!! I'm a horse lover and have been riding since I was gosh, 6 or so probably? I've never had a lesson, it just comes natural to me I guess. I can't afford my own horse so I just go for the one or two hour ride here and there at a stable near my house. But get this story guys, your jaws will drop...
> 
> I've been riding at this stable for the last 5 years or so. I always ride the same horse (Austin, he's my love lol) and the stable hands know me well enough now to where they let me take him out by myself without a guide. For those who know CA at all, I ride over in Griffith Park. I love it. Anyway, my most recent visit has me questioning if I will ever be back to ride my beloved Austin. I went last Friday on my bday to treat myself. The stable hand was all "Hey! Should I get Austin ready for you?" In the meantime the owner or manager, whoever she was, came up to me. This woman is the type that just makes your skin crawl, she's just not a good person and you can feel it, and she always looks at you like you're intruding on her time. She knows I've been there before and yet develops amnesia every time she sees me. She starts asking if I've ever been there, is my paperwork on file, general questions. THEN, she pulls out a scale. I'm like, what?! She weighs me! WTF?! Ok, I weigh 195 but don't look it because it's mostly muscle from when I played water polo. It was raining, I had on my boots, jeans, a tank top, lightweight sweater, and a coat, and according to her scale I weighed 202. It's $25 to ride and because I was over 200 pounds she wanted to charge me $10 extra!! I said, "I only have $25 as that's all I've ever been charged" and this b**** has the audacity to look at me and say "Well now you know from now on."   This in turn ruined my ride, that's all I was focusing on the entire time and when I got back I asked the stable hand when she started doing that and he said about a year and a half ago but he's never bothered with me since I've been going there so long. I flat out told him they more than likely just lost a customer.
> 
> I'm heartbroken. I love that horse, we just click, I can read him like a book and know how to control him and he actually responds unlike some of the other horses there. But I don't think I can give my business to a place that discriminates against weight. I even read on yelp, many men complain because what man weighs under 200?? One reviewer said he weighs 300 and this woman charged him $135 for a one hour trail ride. Appalling.



I am so sorry this happened to you.  The owner/manager sounds like a nightmare.  Since you have been riding there for many years I would think they would appreciate your business and cut you some slack.  There's a huge difference between a balanced rider weighing 200 pounds and an inexperienced 'newbie' of the same weight.  I've seen quite a few riders over the 200 pound mark that appear to be nearly weightless in the saddle.  I've also seen 120 pound novices nearly pull a horse over when they became off balance.  Maybe you can ask the stable hand if there's a time to ride when that woman isn't usually around?  It's a shame to miss out on riding a horse that you clearly enjoy.


----------



## SunglassLove

Hatfield1313 said:


> You ladies are so lucky that own horses!! I'm a horse lover and have been riding since I was gosh, 6 or so probably? I've never had a lesson, it just comes natural to me I guess. I can't afford my own horse so I just go for the one or two hour ride here and there at a stable near my house. But get this story guys, your jaws will drop...
> 
> I've been riding at this stable for the last 5 years or so. I always ride the same horse (Austin, he's my love lol) and the stable hands know me well enough now to where they let me take him out by myself without a guide. For those who know CA at all, I ride over in Griffith Park. I love it. Anyway, my most recent visit has me questioning if I will ever be back to ride my beloved Austin. I went last Friday on my bday to treat myself. The stable hand was all "Hey! Should I get Austin ready for you?" In the meantime the owner or manager, whoever she was, came up to me. This woman is the type that just makes your skin crawl, she's just not a good person and you can feel it, and she always looks at you like you're intruding on her time. She knows I've been there before and yet develops amnesia every time she sees me. She starts asking if I've ever been there, is my paperwork on file, general questions. THEN, she pulls out a scale. I'm like, what?! She weighs me! WTF?! Ok, I weigh 195 but don't look it because it's mostly muscle from when I played water polo. It was raining, I had on my boots, jeans, a tank top, lightweight sweater, and a coat, and according to her scale I weighed 202. It's $25 to ride and because I was over 200 pounds she wanted to charge me $10 extra!! I said, "I only have $25 as that's all I've ever been charged" and this b**** has the audacity to look at me and say "Well now you know from now on."   This in turn ruined my ride, that's all I was focusing on the entire time and when I got back I asked the stable hand when she started doing that and he said about a year and a half ago but he's never bothered with me since I've been going there so long. I flat out told him they more than likely just lost a customer.
> 
> I'm heartbroken. I love that horse, we just click, I can read him like a book and know how to control him and he actually responds unlike some of the other horses there. But I don't think I can give my business to a place that discriminates against weight. I even read on yelp, many men complain because what man weighs under 200?? One reviewer said he weighs 300 and this woman charged him $135 for a one hour trail ride. Appalling.



While this was handled very rudely... every barn I've ever at has had a weight limit (unless they had larger horses to handle more weight). Livery horses get loads of wear and tear as it is, it's just preventative. Although charging a fee just seems pointless... all the barns I'm at just wouldn't allow people to ride. But at 200 lbs?? I've never seen anything under 225 before! Like you said, all bundled up and with boots... what a strict rule.

Not trying to sound mean, so please don't take it that way - because this BO sounds like she's handling it bassackwards and rudely!

Unfortunately for most people the only way to truly be safe in regards to connecting to a particular horse, is to own it. Horse people can be wackaloons


----------



## SunglassLove

advokaitplm said:


> Random question purely out of curiosity but do any of you all have/wear the halter leather name plate bracelets with your horse's name on the name plate?



I have one - I wear it when I show  along with a horsehair bracelet of the most amazing lesson horse I've ever known that was lost a few years ago to colic.


----------



## LisaG719

Needanotherbag said:


> I ride in the Kerrits sit tight and warm breeches or something like that...I can't justify spending a ton on schooling breeches, and the Kerrits I've found on sale for 60 bucks.  I have the Black and Tan, an alternate them each week....I've had them for two winters now and they look new.  It's not as cold here as where you are so you might need to layer with them.



Same here. I have three pairs of Kerrits. I usually ride in the full seat tights no matter the weather. I picked up a pair of fleece ones this winter and LOVED them. Unfortunately, they got caught on my stirrups and completely tore. I plan on buying a new pair as soon as I can. They were warm, comfortable, and durable (except when you hook them as you dismount lol).

I've had a few pairs of Irideons and they don't have as much give as the Kerrits and therefore don't tend to be as comfortable. 

I'd recommend staying away from Devon-Aires. I know several people that bought a pair and they literally fell apart at the seams. I haven't known a single pair to hold up with use. 



advokaitplm said:


> Random question purely out of curiosity but do any of you all have/wear the halter leather name plate bracelets with your horse's name on the name plate?



I don't but I want to start getting personalized goodies this summer. 



Hatfield1313 said:


> You ladies are so lucky that own horses!! I'm a horse lover and have been riding since I was gosh, 6 or so probably? I've never had a lesson, it just comes natural to me I guess. I can't afford my own horse so I just go for the one or two hour ride here and there at a stable near my house. But get this story guys, your jaws will drop...
> 
> I've been riding at this stable for the last 5 years or so. I always ride the same horse (Austin, he's my love lol) and the stable hands know me well enough now to where they let me take him out by myself without a guide. For those who know CA at all, I ride over in Griffith Park. I love it. Anyway, my most recent visit has me questioning if I will ever be back to ride my beloved Austin. I went last Friday on my bday to treat myself. The stable hand was all "Hey! Should I get Austin ready for you?" In the meantime the owner or manager, whoever she was, came up to me. This woman is the type that just makes your skin crawl, she's just not a good person and you can feel it, and she always looks at you like you're intruding on her time. She knows I've been there before and yet develops amnesia every time she sees me. She starts asking if I've ever been there, is my paperwork on file, general questions. THEN, she pulls out a scale. I'm like, what?! She weighs me! WTF?! Ok, I weigh 195 but don't look it because it's mostly muscle from when I played water polo. It was raining, I had on my boots, jeans, a tank top, lightweight sweater, and a coat, and according to her scale I weighed 202. It's $25 to ride and because I was over 200 pounds she wanted to charge me $10 extra!! I said, "I only have $25 as that's all I've ever been charged" and this b**** has the audacity to look at me and say "Well now you know from now on."   This in turn ruined my ride, that's all I was focusing on the entire time and when I got back I asked the stable hand when she started doing that and he said about a year and a half ago but he's never bothered with me since I've been going there so long. I flat out told him they more than likely just lost a customer.
> 
> I'm heartbroken. I love that horse, we just click, I can read him like a book and know how to control him and he actually responds unlike some of the other horses there. But I don't think I can give my business to a place that discriminates against weight. I even read on yelp, many men complain because what man weighs under 200?? One reviewer said he weighs 300 and this woman charged him $135 for a one hour trail ride. Appalling.



Those prices are absurd. For that price you can pretty much half lease a horse in my area and ride multiple times a week for as long as you would like each month. 



inspiredgem said:


> I am so sorry this happened to you.  The owner/manager sounds like a nightmare.  Since you have been riding there for many years I would think they would appreciate your business and cut you some slack.  There's a huge difference between a balanced rider weighing 200 pounds and an inexperienced 'newbie' of the same weight.  I've seen quite a few riders over the 200 pound mark that appear to be nearly weightless in the saddle.  I've also seen 120 pound novices nearly pull a horse over when they became off balance.  Maybe you can ask the stable hand if there's a time to ride when that woman isn't usually around?  It's a shame to miss out on riding a horse that you clearly enjoy.



+1 



SunglassLove said:


> Unfortunately for most people the only way to truly be safe in regards to connecting to a particular horse, is to own it. Horse people can be wackaloons



So true.


----------



## Hatfield1313

SunglassLove said:


> While this was handled very rudely... every barn I've ever at has had a weight limit (unless they had larger horses to handle more weight). Livery horses get loads of wear and tear as it is, it's just preventative. Although charging a fee just seems pointless... all the barns I'm at just wouldn't allow people to ride. But at 200 lbs?? I've never seen anything under 225 before! Like you said, all bundled up and with boots... what a strict rule.
> 
> Not trying to sound mean, so please don't take it that way - because this BO sounds like she's handling it bassackwards and rudely!
> 
> Unfortunately for most people the only way to truly be safe in regards to connecting to a particular horse, is to own it. Horse people can be wackaloons



Oh no, didn't take it mean! I can totally see weighing if you need to pair up a stronger horse with a heavier person, that I completely get, but to charge more? Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Hatfield1313

LisaG719 said:


> Those prices are absurd. For that price you can pretty much half lease a horse in my area and ride multiple times a week for as long as you would like each month.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah, the prices to ride here are pretty ridiculous in CA. $20 is the cheapest I've seen for a 1 hour trail ride. My former assistant manager has horses but her idea of fun is riding in a corral and I'm a trail girl. Someone she knows at her ranch though has a retired race horse he wants to lease out but he wants $150 a month, and he'll pay all the vet/food/boarding costs. Till I'm more stable financially I just can't afford that.


----------



## LisaG719

Hatfield1313 said:


> Oh no, didn't take it mean! I can totally see weighing if you need to pair up a stronger horse with a heavier person, that I completely get, but to charge more? Wow. Just wow.



Yea it makes no sense. Charging more certainly isn't helping the horse any.


----------



## SunglassLove

Hatfield1313 said:


> Oh no, didn't take it mean! I can totally see weighing if you need to pair up a stronger horse with a heavier person, that I completely get, but to charge more? Wow. Just wow.



Seriously. Like I said, bassackwards! There's no rhyme or reason to that. It's like she's saying "Oh I care about my horses!!! oooo... no wait, I care about my wallet more, just kidding!!"


----------



## Needanotherbag

Hatfield1313 said:


> You ladies are so lucky that own horses!! I'm a horse lover and have been riding since I was gosh, 6 or so probably? I've never had a lesson, it just comes natural to me I guess. I can't afford my own horse so I just go for the one or two hour ride here and there at a stable near my house. But get this story guys, your jaws will drop...
> 
> I've been riding at this stable for the last 5 years or so. I always ride the same horse (Austin, he's my love lol) and the stable hands know me well enough now to where they let me take him out by myself without a guide. For those who know CA at all, I ride over in Griffith Park. I love it. Anyway, my most recent visit has me questioning if I will ever be back to ride my beloved Austin. I went last Friday on my bday to treat myself. The stable hand was all "Hey! Should I get Austin ready for you?" In the meantime the owner or manager, whoever she was, came up to me. This woman is the type that just makes your skin crawl, she's just not a good person and you can feel it, and she always looks at you like you're intruding on her time. She knows I've been there before and yet develops amnesia every time she sees me. She starts asking if I've ever been there, is my paperwork on file, general questions. THEN, she pulls out a scale. I'm like, what?! She weighs me! WTF?! Ok, I weigh 195 but don't look it because it's mostly muscle from when I played water polo. It was raining, I had on my boots, jeans, a tank top, lightweight sweater, and a coat, and according to her scale I weighed 202. It's $25 to ride and because I was over 200 pounds she wanted to charge me $10 extra!! I said, "I only have $25 as that's all I've ever been charged" and this b**** has the audacity to look at me and say "Well now you know from now on."   This in turn ruined my ride, that's all I was focusing on the entire time and when I got back I asked the stable hand when she started doing that and he said about a year and a half ago but he's never bothered with me since I've been going there so long. I flat out told him they more than likely just lost a customer.
> 
> I'm heartbroken. I love that horse, we just click, I can read him like a book and know how to control him and he actually responds unlike some of the other horses there. But I don't think I can give my business to a place that discriminates against weight. I even read on yelp, many men complain because what man weighs under 200?? One reviewer said he weighs 300 and this woman charged him $135 for a one hour trail ride. Appalling.



What an incredibly rude person....tbh I'd never go back.  Although you love that horse, it belongs to her, and I'd never give her another dime.  There are far too many fabulous horses and barns out there to have to deal with that barn scum.


----------



## Needanotherbag

advokaitplm said:


> Random question purely out of curiosity but do any of you all have/wear the halter leather name plate bracelets with your horse's name on the name plate?



No, but I so dreamed of them as a kid.....that being said I have her name and mine embroidered on my barn jacket as well as on my AP saddle pad that I plan to use in schooling shows.  

Hubby got me a somewhat similar bracelet for Xmas where instead of the name plate it is a snaffle bit.  I adore the thing


----------



## Serina

Hatfield1313 said:


> You ladies are so lucky that own horses!! I'm a horse lover and have been riding since I was gosh, 6 or so probably? I've never had a lesson, it just comes natural to me I guess. I can't afford my own horse so I just go for the one or two hour ride here and there at a stable near my house. But get this story guys, your jaws will drop...
> 
> I've been riding at this stable for the last 5 years or so. I always ride the same horse (Austin, he's my love lol) and the stable hands know me well enough now to where they let me take him out by myself without a guide. For those who know CA at all, I ride over in Griffith Park. I love it. Anyway, my most recent visit has me questioning if I will ever be back to ride my beloved Austin. I went last Friday on my bday to treat myself. The stable hand was all "Hey! Should I get Austin ready for you?" In the meantime the owner or manager, whoever she was, came up to me. This woman is the type that just makes your skin crawl, she's just not a good person and you can feel it, and she always looks at you like you're intruding on her time. She knows I've been there before and yet develops amnesia every time she sees me. She starts asking if I've ever been there, is my paperwork on file, general questions. THEN, she pulls out a scale. I'm like, what?! She weighs me! WTF?! Ok, I weigh 195 but don't look it because it's mostly muscle from when I played water polo. It was raining, I had on my boots, jeans, a tank top, lightweight sweater, and a coat, and according to her scale I weighed 202. It's $25 to ride and because I was over 200 pounds she wanted to charge me $10 extra!! I said, "I only have $25 as that's all I've ever been charged" and this b**** has the audacity to look at me and say "Well now you know from now on."   This in turn ruined my ride, that's all I was focusing on the entire time and when I got back I asked the stable hand when she started doing that and he said about a year and a half ago but he's never bothered with me since I've been going there so long. I flat out told him they more than likely just lost a customer.
> 
> I'm heartbroken. I love that horse, we just click, I can read him like a book and know how to control him and he actually responds unlike some of the other horses there. But I don't think I can give my business to a place that discriminates against weight. I even read on yelp, many men complain because what man weighs under 200?? One reviewer said he weighs 300 and this woman charged him $135 for a one hour trail ride. Appalling.



Youre not the only one that doesnt own. I am however hoping to have my name written on his stall by summer though

That is insane what happened to you! They charge extra for weight??
Firstly: A horse should only carry what it can handle. And if each horse only carries what he/she can handle than whats the big deal??

Secondly: a rider that balances him/herself well makes weight immaterial given that the horse can carry the weight.

Id say charge for the following: Hard hands, riding the horse too LDR, kicking and tugging on reins and maybe we'd get more sympathetic riders around.


----------



## VanessaJean

So muddy at my lesson on Thursday. It got really warm and all the snow and ice melted. My boots are covered. Anyone ever put paddock boots in the washer?


----------



## advokaitplm

VanessaJean said:


> So muddy at my lesson on Thursday. It got really warm and all the snow and ice melted. My boots are covered. Anyone ever put paddock boots in the washer?



No, I wouldn't.. I just rinse them off with water, clean them with a leather cleaner (I use the stuff I use on my tack) and then a leather conditioner after. 

Spring and fall (and summer sometimes) are really muddy in Kentucky (where I'm at) so I've gotten the cleaning routine down pat. Haha


----------



## advokaitplm

Needanotherbag said:


> No, but I so dreamed of them as a kid.....that being said I have her name and mine embroidered on my barn jacket as well as on my AP saddle pad that I plan to use in schooling shows.
> 
> Hubby got me a somewhat similar bracelet for Xmas where instead of the name plate it is a snaffle bit.  I adore the thing



Awh! Where is the bit bracelet from? You should get one they're only $25 on smartpak with the engraving and the plate. I like the barn jacket and saddle pad idea, that's super cute!


----------



## advokaitplm

needanotherbag said:


> what an incredibly rude person....tbh i'd never go back.  Although you love that horse, it belongs to her, and i'd never give her another dime.  There are far too many fabulous horses and barns out there to have to deal with that barn scum.


+1


----------



## advokaitplm

SunglassLove said:


> I have one - I wear it when I show  along with a horsehair bracelet of the most amazing lesson horse I've ever known that was lost a few years ago to colic.



Where's your horsehair bracelet from? I want to get one made but Tosk's tail hair isn't the prettiest shade. (Its like a silver but I can never get his mud stains out of it so its permanently off-white even with the purple shampoo. :/ )


----------



## VanessaJean

You are doing awesome! I haven't cantered without stirrups in a long time. Not sure if I could anymore lol. 

I wear Wunder Unders to ride all the time! Aren't they the best? I ended up getting a cheap pair of winter breeches from Tuff Rider. They were the cheapest I could find quickly. I bought them online so I hope they fit. I'm still planning to get some Kerrits when I get back from my trip.



gymangel812 said:


> try the under armour cold gear (fleece lined) leggings underneath regular breeches or winter ones. i wear them under lululemon wunder under pants (pretty much the same as breeches and i can use them for other things). my instructor also uses them under her breeches.
> 
> i cantered w/o stirrups for the first time this week. i was kind of scared but it was easier than i thought. had a fill in instructor this week (and past week and next week) that i like a lot. she seems more technical than my usual instructor. worked on leg yielding for the third time (first time with this instructor) and i actually almost got it (didn't with the other instructor). did a walk to canter transition for the first time (although my horse wanted to trot in between some).


----------



## SunglassLove

advokaitplm said:


> Where's your horsehair bracelet from? I want to get one made but Tosk's tail hair isn't the prettiest shade. (Its like a silver but I can never get his mud stains out of it so its permanently off-white even with the purple shampoo. :/ )



We ordered from here... http://www.tailspinbracelets.com/index.php

They are great to work with, very sympathetic in our situation (we got a hand written card back with our order), and the work is awesome.


----------



## VanessaJean

*Hatfield* I dont own a horse either and my favorite lesson horse unexpectedly left our barn a couple months ago. I was devastated. I'm also sorry that you were treated so rudely. I would try to go when that woman is not working. Dont let it run something that you obviously enjoy. 

Thursday's lesson was good. It was pretty warm (+10) so not freezing was a plus. We worked on cantering straight through open jumping standards.


----------



## Needanotherbag

advokaitplm said:


> Awh! Where is the bit bracelet from? You should get one they're only $25 on smartpak with the engraving and the plate. I like the barn jacket and saddle pad idea, that's super cute!



It's from Dimacci...I have the Orsini, and am dying for another bracelet, maybe the wrap version.  They are pretty spendy but soo pretty in person.  They have a website with all their styles, I never should have looked there!!

I love SmartPak...that's where both my jacket and pad came from.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VJ-  your lesson sounds fun!  Glad things are warming up for you there...


----------



## advokaitplm

Needanotherbag said:


> It's from Dimacci...I have the Orsini, and am dying for another bracelet, maybe the wrap version.  They are pretty spendy but soo pretty in person.  They have a website with all their styles, I never should have looked there!!
> 
> I love SmartPak...that's where both my jacket and pad came from.



I love Dimacci! I haven't bought anything yet mainly because I can't decide which one I like the most!


----------



## advokaitplm

The last few days I've just been hacking Tosk around bareback (well, with his medium turnout) in the snow. I must say that I hate the feeling when you jump off in the freezing cold and shock runs right through your feet to your knees. Ugh, I can't wait until the snows melts and we can start jumping again!


----------



## Needanotherbag

advokaitplm said:


> The last few days I've just been hacking Tosk around bareback (well, with his medium turnout) in the snow. I must say that I hate the feeling when you jump off in the freezing cold and shock runs right through your feet to your knees. Ugh, I can't wait until the snows melts and we can start jumping again!



Ugh I know exactly what you mean...ouch that hurts!  How fun to go hack around though...I don't really have that opportunity.


----------



## Serina

Bringing another update on my boy&#8217;s progress. I am trying different tactics to stop him rearing and bucking when being led on a lead. He&#8217;s nearly hit me in the head twice and while Im not scared of him I see the risk. He goes up pretty high. 
The ground being ice-and snow covered hardly helps. His regular  &#8220;problem zone&#8221; is a bend uphill to the paddocks  and grip isn&#8217;t great for either of us. 
He rears up and has his fits irregularly and (mostly) for no apparent reason but at this particular point in the hill its EVERY time. I hate it because its narrow and I have nowhere to go and often find myself trapped between rock and rearing horse. So obviously this problem needs solving.
Anyway;  I am trying different tactics. Hes always been lead around with a chain over his nose and a bit and a short lead. Personally I think this makes it worse, so from day one Ive used a regular halter with the lead fastened under his chin, I always keep the lead loose between us. I believe that if I EXPECT a calm horse I am more likely to get that.
Saturdays tactic was leading him around on the outside arena until he calmed down and walked next to me with a low and relaxed neck. This took 20 minutes of him freaking out, rearing and bouncing like a nut and me trying to stay on my feet on the frozen-solid snow. Before I have ignored this behavior but I changed strategies and gave the lead a little tug when I saw him slipping into his &#8220;crazy space&#8221; and it actually snapped him out of it a lot of the time. 
When he seemed calm we tried the hill and it was a nightmare, he was more stressed than ever, a lot of factors went into it I think. We kept running into people coming downhill, a leaking water hose on the way, wind and he was also particularly fresh that day. We than went for a two hour walk to work at it and what do you know: The tug-thing works! A strict &#8220;no&#8221; and a tug and me resisting when he tries to rear actually works and he was a prince for a major part of the walk. He&#8217;s been treated roughly for a large part of his life so I never raise my voice or tug hard, its just enough to divert his attention. 
I was dreading Sunday, it was snowing, you couldn&#8217;t see far ahead of you and there was a showjumping contest at the club which means speaker, lots of people, horses, trailers, kids&#8230;. But for the very first time we walked together to the paddocks exactly how it should be; Loose lead and an attentive but calm horse next to me.. Never knew how thrilling that can be. I am sure he&#8217;s not magically changed but this was unheard of until yesterday. Hopefully we are starting to turn a new leaf.


I admit sometimes I feel tired, my arm hurts and i just want to quit but than there are moments; like sunday when he for the very first time came running to the gate when he saw me coming to take him in from the paddock.


----------



## VanessaJean

*Serina *thats wonderful. Sounds like you are making progress.

We are having a storm here so I didn't get out to the barn yesterday. I have my lesson Thursday and then I will miss a week of riding. I will be in Florida though so I'm not too sad about it.


----------



## floridasun8

Awww, great to hear Serina!  What is your horses name btw?

Vanessa, where in FL are you headed to? I'm in Orlando.

Had a great ride myself yesterday.  Beautiful weather here.


----------



## VanessaJean

I will be staying at my in laws house in Largo. Happoy to hear the weather is nice. 



floridasun8 said:


> Awww, great to hear Serina!  What is your horses name btw?
> 
> Vanessa, where in FL are you headed to? I'm in Orlando.
> 
> Had a great ride myself yesterday.  Beautiful weather here.


----------



## advokaitplm

Serina said:


> Bringing another update on my boy&#8217;s progress. I am trying different tactics to stop him rearing and bucking when being led on a lead. He&#8217;s nearly hit me in the head twice and while Im not scared of him I see the risk. He goes up pretty high.
> The ground being ice-and snow covered hardly helps. His regular  &#8220;problem zone&#8221; is a bend uphill to the paddocks  and grip isn&#8217;t great for either of us.
> He rears up and has his fits irregularly and (mostly) for no apparent reason but at this particular point in the hill its EVERY time. I hate it because its narrow and I have nowhere to go and often find myself trapped between rock and rearing horse. So obviously this problem needs solving.
> Anyway;  I am trying different tactics. Hes always been lead around with a chain over his nose and a bit and a short lead. Personally I think this makes it worse, so from day one Ive used a regular halter with the lead fastened under his chin, I always keep the lead loose between us. I believe that if I EXPECT a calm horse I am more likely to get that.
> Saturdays tactic was leading him around on the outside arena until he calmed down and walked next to me with a low and relaxed neck. This took 20 minutes of him freaking out, rearing and bouncing like a nut and me trying to stay on my feet on the frozen-solid snow. Before I have ignored this behavior but I changed strategies and gave the lead a little tug when I saw him slipping into his &#8220;crazy space&#8221; and it actually snapped him out of it a lot of the time.
> When he seemed calm we tried the hill and it was a nightmare, he was more stressed than ever, a lot of factors went into it I think. We kept running into people coming downhill, a leaking water hose on the way, wind and he was also particularly fresh that day. We than went for a two hour walk to work at it and what do you know: The tug-thing works! A strict &#8220;no&#8221; and a tug and me resisting when he tries to rear actually works and he was a prince for a major part of the walk. He&#8217;s been treated roughly for a large part of his life so I never raise my voice or tug hard, its just enough to divert his attention.
> I was dreading Sunday, it was snowing, you couldn&#8217;t see far ahead of you and there was a showjumping contest at the club which means speaker, lots of people, horses, trailers, kids&#8230;. But for the very first time we walked together to the paddocks exactly how it should be; Loose lead and an attentive but calm horse next to me.. Never knew how thrilling that can be. I am sure he&#8217;s not magically changed but this was unheard of until yesterday. Hopefully we are starting to turn a new leaf.
> 
> 
> I admit sometimes I feel tired, my arm hurts and i just want to quit but than there are moments; like sunday when he for the very first time came running to the gate when he saw me coming to take him in from the paddock.


My used to do this, although not quite to that degree. I always turned it into a challenge in my head... I was not about to be out persisted/ less stubborn than a horse.  

I hope it gets better for you although it already sounds like it is. 
My horse was also abused and I have raised my voice at him with the "eHHt, EHHTTT" noises... he got it almost immediately since I wasn't physically abusing or abusing him in any manner.
He's always testing me and pushing my buttons though to see if he can get away with being the bully... yesterday he tried to cow kick out at me a little as I was pulling ice chunks off his pasterns. A firm "HEY!" was all he needed to cut it out. 



Needanotherbag said:


> Ugh I know exactly what you mean...ouch that hurts!  How fun to go hack around though...I don't really have that opportunity.


You don't have anywhere to just go free ride around at, even an empty field?


----------



## Serina

VanessaJean said:


> *Serina *thats wonderful. Sounds like you are making progress.
> 
> We are having a storm here so I didn't get out to the barn yesterday. I have my lesson Thursday and then I will miss a week of riding. I will be in Florida though so I'm not too sad about it.



I do hope so! I hope it wont always depend on his mood that day, you know?
Have fun in Florida, I was there in December


----------



## Serina

floridasun8 said:


> Awww, great to hear Serina!  What is your horses name btw?
> 
> Vanessa, where in FL are you headed to? I'm in Orlando.
> 
> Had a great ride myself yesterday.  Beautiful weather here.



His name is Lamiro


----------



## SunglassLove

Serina said:


> Bringing another update on my boys progress. I am trying different tactics to stop him rearing and bucking when being led on a lead. Hes nearly hit me in the head twice and while Im not scared of him I see the risk. He goes up pretty high.
> The ground being ice-and snow covered hardly helps. His regular  problem zone is a bend uphill to the paddocks  and grip isnt great for either of us.
> He rears up and has his fits irregularly and (mostly) for no apparent reason but at this particular point in the hill its EVERY time. I hate it because its narrow and I have nowhere to go and often find myself trapped between rock and rearing horse. So obviously this problem needs solving.
> Anyway;  I am trying different tactics. Hes always been lead around with a chain over his nose and a bit and a short lead. Personally I think this makes it worse, so from day one Ive used a regular halter with the lead fastened under his chin, I always keep the lead loose between us. I believe that if I EXPECT a calm horse I am more likely to get that.
> Saturdays tactic was leading him around on the outside arena until he calmed down and walked next to me with a low and relaxed neck. This took 20 minutes of him freaking out, rearing and bouncing like a nut and me trying to stay on my feet on the frozen-solid snow. Before I have ignored this behavior but I changed strategies and gave the lead a little tug when I saw him slipping into his crazy space and it actually snapped him out of it a lot of the time.
> When he seemed calm we tried the hill and it was a nightmare, he was more stressed than ever, a lot of factors went into it I think. We kept running into people coming downhill, a leaking water hose on the way, wind and he was also particularly fresh that day. We than went for a two hour walk to work at it and what do you know: The tug-thing works! A strict no and a tug and me resisting when he tries to rear actually works and he was a prince for a major part of the walk. Hes been treated roughly for a large part of his life so I never raise my voice or tug hard, its just enough to divert his attention.
> I was dreading Sunday, it was snowing, you couldnt see far ahead of you and there was a showjumping contest at the club which means speaker, lots of people, horses, trailers, kids. But for the very first time we walked together to the paddocks exactly how it should be; Loose lead and an attentive but calm horse next to me.. Never knew how thrilling that can be. I am sure hes not magically changed but this was unheard of until yesterday. Hopefully we are starting to turn a new leaf.
> 
> 
> I admit sometimes I feel tired, my arm hurts and i just want to quit but than there are moments; like sunday when he for the very first time came running to the gate when he saw me coming to take him in from the paddock.




Awesome progress!! Lucky horse that he got a patient and understanding owner  I don't like using chains either... the only horses I've ever used them on are the ones that are people aggressive, and not my own (meaning I was handling them at my job for the day or week, and didn't have the time to work with them on the issues).


----------



## Serina

SunglassLove said:


> Awesome progress!! Lucky horse that he got a patient and understanding owner  I don't like using chains either... the only horses I've ever used them on are the ones that are people aggressive, and not my own (meaning I was handling them at my job for the day or week, and didn't have the time to work with them on the issues).



Thank you I dont own him... i am saving to buy him...  right now he is owned by the riding club. I hope to own him by the summer and to be his last owner. He was a great showjumper and has had quite a few.


----------



## Serina

Heres my favorite boy Not the most cheerful face, but I did interrupt dinner to get this snapshot Took five tried to get one that wasnt blurry. Standing still is not his fav thing.


----------



## Serina

advokaitplm said:


> My used to do this, although not quite to that degree. I always turned it into a challenge in my head... I was not about to be out persisted/ less stubborn than a horse.
> 
> I hope it gets better for you although it already sounds like it is.
> My horse was also abused and I have raised my voice at him with the "eHHt, EHHTTT" noises... he got it almost immediately since I wasn't physically abusing or abusing him in any manner.
> He's always testing me and pushing my buttons though to see if he can get away with being the bully... yesterday he tried to cow kick out at me a little as I was pulling ice chunks off his pasterns. A firm "HEY!" was all he needed to cut it out.
> 
> 
> You don't have anywhere to just go free ride around at, even an empty field?



I hope it gets better too But if it doesnt, he is still worth it with this flaw 
There are no trails around where he lives. Only arenas and a couple of asphalt dead-ends:-/


----------



## LisaG719

I was in Orlando last week and checked out Horse World. The place seemed terrible. The horses were really run down looking, fences were bad and the rides seemed really over priced. Any locals have experience with them?


----------



## floridasun8

LisaG719 said:


> I was in Orlando last week and checked out Horse World. The place seemed terrible. The horses were really run down looking, fences were bad and the rides seemed really over priced. Any locals have experience with them?



I'm in Orlando but have not heard of Horse World.  Do you have anymore info on it? Where they are located, etc?


----------



## floridasun8

Serina said:


> Heres my favorite boy Not the most cheerful face, but I did interrupt dinner to get this snapshot Took five tried to get one that wasnt blurry. Standing still is not his fav thing.
> 
> View attachment 2050487



Gorgeous boy Serina!  Love his coloring.  Hope you get to buy him soon.


----------



## VanessaJean

*FloridaSun* what kinds of clothes should I pack for Largo? The warmest place I have been is Vegas and I was wearing hoodies there in March. Thanks!


----------



## floridasun8

VanessaJean said:


> *FloridaSun* what kinds of clothes should I pack for Largo? The warmest place I have been is Vegas and I was wearing hoodies there in March. Thanks!



Well that depends on what your comfort level is  LOL   For us floridians, anything below about 70-75 is sweaters, jeans and boots     But if that is warm to you then I would pack what you would be comfy in, but at least bring a jacket for the evenings.  The high here in Orlando is in the mid to upper 70s for the rest of the week so you can likely expect about low-mid 70s in Largo since it is near the water.


----------



## advokaitplm

Serina said:


> I hope it gets better too But if it doesnt, he is still worth it with this flaw
> There are no trails around where he lives. Only arenas and a couple of asphalt dead-ends:-/



My horse would go nuts, we go out on a hack (usually bareback) once a week or so. Then again most places in KY where I'm at have galloping lanes for eventers or just general conditioning outside the arena so we just hack out on those!


----------



## VanessaJean

*FloridaSun* thanks! We have very warm summers here but its been -15-30 here lately so the warmth will feel nice.


----------



## Serina

floridasun8 said:


> Gorgeous boy Serina!  Love his coloring.  Hope you get to buy him soon.



Thank you! I know! Isnt he so pretty? 
A lot of saving to do before that day But I am hoping his crazy ways fends off others until I am ready.


----------



## Serina

advokaitplm said:


> My horse would go nuts, we go out on a hack (usually bareback) once a week or so. Then again most places in KY where I'm at have galloping lanes for eventers or just general conditioning outside the arena so we just hack out on those!



Lucky

We have 4 arenas which is nice... but only enough trails to walk them off after training.


----------



## LisaG719

floridasun8 said:
			
		

> I'm in Orlando but have not heard of Horse World.  Do you have anymore info on it? Where they are located, etc?



Here is their website. Www.horseworldstables.com


----------



## floridasun8

LisaG719 said:


> Here is their website. Www.horseworldstables.com



Oh okay.  Not familiar with that place as it is at least an hour away from me south.   Sad to hear about being a dirty place though    If it was closer I would take a drive by, but just too far out of the way.


----------



## Serina

How is the culture around owning horses where you ride? I ride at a club that is all about "getting up and forward". If your horse cant get you further you exchange it. Period. I get that for a lot of these people it becomes an inner battle between the dream of international contest and keeping your best friend. Peer pressure often makes the dream of making it win. 

Many of you by now know my fav boy by my posts. If I buy him I will be the first to buy him because of HIM and not how high he can jump, and I hope (if future finances will) to be his last home. So far he has lived in 3 countries and had countless owners. .

How is the culture where you ride. Is it "until he's peaked?" or "until death do us part?"


----------



## SunglassLove

Serina said:


> How is the culture around owning horses where you ride? I ride at a club that is all about "getting up and forward". If your horse cant get you further you exchange it. Period. I get that for a lot of these people it becomes an inner battle between the dream of international contest and keeping your best friend. Peer pressure often makes the dream of making it win.
> 
> Many of you by now know my fav boy by my posts. If I buy him I will be the first to buy him because of HIM and not how high he can jump, and I hope (if future finances will) to be his last home. So far he has lived in 3 countries and had countless owners. .
> 
> How is the culture where you ride. Is it "until he's peaked?" or "until death do us part?"



My guy now is my forever horse. I've had him since he was a yearling, and he's approaching 13 now... I did all his training myself, from first ride through dressage work, eventing and low level jumpers. I've left a barn because they pressured me to "upgrade" him, after I said the first time "he is NOT for sale, and will never be for sale." There's a barn near me, that is notorious for having horses colic badly (and have to be put down) when owners refuse to sell and buy more $$ horses. My friend actually moved her three horses out in the middle of the night because of their practices, and she was a BIG spender there. HUGE spender. 10k plus a month, easy.

Luckily aside from that one place that pressured me to sell, I've always been at family run barns where it's low key, and horses aren't viewed as property or a means to an end. 

That said... I do flip horses occasionally when I have some extra cash in summer. Buy young and break, then sell... or buy dirt cheap at an auction, clean and tune up, and resell. This is the longest that I've only had one horse, and I'm itching to buy another fixer upper!


----------



## Serina

SunglassLove said:


> My guy now is my forever horse. I've had him since he was a yearling, and he's approaching 13 now... I did all his training myself, from first ride through dressage work, eventing and low level jumpers. I've left a barn because they pressured me to "upgrade" him, after I said the first time "he is NOT for sale, and will never be for sale." There's a barn near me, that is notorious for having horses colic badly (and have to be put down) when owners refuse to sell and buy more $$ horses. My friend actually moved her three horses out in the middle of the night because of their practices, and she was a BIG spender there. HUGE spender. 10k plus a month, easy.
> 
> Luckily aside from that one place that pressured me to sell, I've always been at family run barns where it's low key, and horses aren't viewed as property or a means to an end.
> 
> That said... I do flip horses occasionally when I have some extra cash in summer. Buy young and break, then sell... or buy dirt cheap at an auction, clean and tune up, and resell. This is the longest that I've only had one horse, and I'm itching to buy another fixer upper!



Thats awful about the place that may have made those horses colic! Im shocked. 

There is the option of moving if the pressure is bad, but I find that this environment always comes with the proper training facilities. In my city it rains 250 days a year, so an indoor arena is not a mere luxury IMO. However, only the good places have indoor arenas and the good places come with the ambitious boarders. Also many of the owners are young girls and their horses are often in the 50K + price range. I understand that they don't feel like they can tell their parents they want to stop competing when their parents have paid that much to help them succeed.  
So the solution is to sell for a bit less than the horse was purchased for (to a lower-level rider or one that hopes for better chemistry with it) and put the money towards another horse.


----------



## SunglassLove

^That stinks. If the kids really do want to go far in the equestrian universe, however, buying/selling horses is just a part of life, and it's probably better to learn it early on...

I've always boarded with an indoor arena, small family barn or not. The place I'm at now is only a 13 stall boarding barn, and I still get an indoor and outdoor arena. I also boarded at a 100+ stall family owned "backyard" barn that had 2 huge indoors. I think that you need to find the place that works for you... I might just be lucky that I'm a big city, close to a sprawling suburban area surrounded by essentially nothing but cornfields, so I have endless options. I agree that I couldn't board without one due to weather in my area!


----------



## Needanotherbag

advokaitplm said:


> You don't have anywhere to just go free ride around at, even an empty field?



I used to but moved her last Sept to a show barn and she's in full training.  I get to ride her two days a week in lessons....no hacking for me until show seasons over in Sept.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Serina-  your boy is a cutie, love the pic!   I also live in a super rainy place, so an indoor is a must!  Today she heard something outside the arena and took off during a canter depart.  Was the first time since I've owned her that she's had such a huge spook!  I was able to bring her back down and get her focused on me again. But it struck me as funny and I couldn't stop giggling about it.


----------



## Serina

Needanotherbag said:


> Serina-  your boy is a cutie, love the pic!   I also live in a super rainy place, so an indoor is a must!  Today she heard something outside the arena and took off during a canter depart.  Was the first time since I've owned her that she's had such a huge spook!  I was able to bring her back down and get her focused on me again. But it struck me as funny and I couldn't stop giggling about it.



Isnt he? I think he knows it too. LOL, my boy never goes more than a few gallop-steps when he spooks but theyre quite athletic . 

Also he refuses to go near the "spooky spot" for the rest of the session without doing his balletroutine each time. Depending on how energetic he is that day (it varies A LOT), we can have 6-8 spots in the arena we cant go near. I moestly just aviod the spookyplaces when i know where they are or else the WHOLE session goes into bouncing around with no purpose. I would of course confront it if he was a horse that is cheeky and tries to test me and mess with me, but he really isnt. He's genuinely scared. If mostly make him walk up to the deadly trashbin/door/rug/saddle/person and let him have a good look before continuing, but that only helps so much. 

I think this stems from him being an active showjumper. He's had many owners and many of them active in competitions having several horses. I think they just thought "as long as he jumps" and ignored his behavior because it didnt really matter. So Im guessing taking the time to help him with his paranoia wasnt a priority.


----------



## LisaG719

Serina said:


> How is the culture where you ride. Is it "until he's peaked?" or "until death do us part?"



We are a death do us part kind of place. Horse traders are looked down upon. I bought Lucy with the intention of having her for her entire life. I look forward to growing old with her. I dabble in multiple disciplines and I bought her because she is able to perform in all of them. The only reason I sold my Mustang was because we simply didn't click and were a terrible match. Even then it took me 7 months of working with a trainer to finally give her up.


----------



## LisaG719

Thought I'd share a recent pic of Lucy.  I'm having serious withdrawals being on the road and not at home with her. As soon as I get in town I'm heading to the barn to spend some time with my girl.


----------



## advokaitplm

LisaG719 said:


> Thought I'd share a recent pic of Lucy.  I'm having serious withdrawals being on the road and not at home with her. As soon as I get in town I'm heading to the barn to spend some time with my girl.



She's gorgeous! What is she? 
I'm a "death do us part" as well but in KY that's not usually the case; most are "until they've peaked".


----------



## LisaG719

advokaitplm said:


> She's gorgeous! What is she?
> I'm a "death do us part" as well but in KY that's not usually the case; most are "until they've peaked".



She's a registered Paint.


----------



## advokaitplm

LisaG719 said:


> She's a registered Paint.



How big?
Where did you get her from? 
I eventually want to get another horse and when I do I want a paint or a QH I believe, I like them big though-- my guy is 16.2 and I wouldn't go smaller than 16h because of my height.


----------



## Serina

LisaG719 said:


> Thought I'd share a recent pic of Lucy.  I'm having serious withdrawals being on the road and not at home with her. As soon as I get in town I'm heading to the barn to spend some time with my girl.



What a lovely girl I can understand that you miss her. I will see my boy today! Missed him this week.


----------



## inspiredgem

Serina said:


> Heres my favorite boy Not the most cheerful face, but I did interrupt dinner to get this snapshot Took five tried to get one that wasnt blurry. Standing still is not his fav thing.
> 
> View attachment 2050487


He's very handsome!  He'll be a very lucky (and happy) boy once he's all yours!


LisaG719 said:


> Thought I'd share a recent pic of Lucy.  I'm having serious withdrawals being on the road and not at home with her. As soon as I get in town I'm heading to the barn to spend some time with my girl.


She's beautiful!


----------



## Serina

Thought of a new topic that might be fun:

*Weird/funny/rude things trainers have said/done.*

I have a friend who couldnt get her horse to do flying changes, her trainer made her get off the horse, bend her knees and jump sideways from that standing pose back and forth and do jumping jacks until she folded. He than said "Your physical shape is pathetic. Dont call me again until you can do this for X minutes" and left. He's an awesome trainer, so she got in shape pretty quick.

Another one once asked me if I had velcro on my butt after my horse bucked and reared.

I also watched a friend ride a little stallion for a dressage trainer. He was giving her a pretty hard time and that pony was no picnic. She asked him if HE wanted to try and he said "Umm... no, because I have candy... in my mouth... choking hazard" :lolots:


----------



## Serina

inspiredgem said:


> He's very handsome!  He'll be a very lucky (and happy) boy once he's all yours!



Thank you Thats souch a sweet thing to say


----------



## SunglassLove

^I was riding with Jim Graham, and my friend was having trouble getting her moose of a horse horse to turn the tight corners he had set on a course, so he kept yelling at her to "LOOK! LOOK AROUND YOUR TURN!"

My turn came up, and he instinctly yelled the same thing, so I whipped my head around my turn and my little Paint literally lifted up and cut nearly a 90 degree turn right there. So then he yelled, "Okay! You are riding a little Ferrari! You DON'T LOOK! DON'T LOOK ANYMORE!"


----------



## Serina

SunglassLove said:


> ^I was riding with Jim Graham, and my friend was having trouble getting her moose of a horse horse to turn the tight corners he had set on a course, so he kept yelling at her to "LOOK! LOOK AROUND YOUR TURN!"
> 
> My turn came up, and he instinctly yelled the same thing, so I whipped my head around my turn and my little Paint literally lifted up and cut nearly a 90 degree turn right there. So then he yelled, "Okay! You are riding a little Ferrari! You DON'T LOOK! DON'T LOOK ANYMORE!"



 That story made me think back to being a pony-rider when I was little. So much more agile than horses and so FUN


----------



## Serina

A picture I had a friend take today after training. It was a great session.  He's not very strong, but today we did our first canter change. Very proud of him, he always does his best even when its hard and takes all his strength.


----------



## VanessaJean

Gorgeous horses ladies!


----------



## inspiredgem

Serina said:


> A picture I had a friend take today after training. It was a great session.  He's not very strong, but today we did our first canter change. Very proud of him, he always does his best even when its hard and takes all his strength.



Beautiful picture!


----------



## Needanotherbag

This is the thread on all of tPF that I wish there was a like button on each post!!!

Such a pretty pic Serina!

And these trainer stories are hilarious!  My most recent funny story....my current trainer who I just think the world of was giving me my lesson.  I was to sit the trot on a 20 meter circle a few times.  So I did, and my sitting trot is not the prettiest.  So she said "pull your stomach in, really tighten those abs". Embarrassingly I replied "I have been".  Then and there I started P90x lol!


----------



## VanessaJean

My stable is a forever stable. All the boarders seem very in love with their ponies and the lesson horses will be there forever. Its a small stable with only 20ish horses. I love it there. So relaxing and peaceful. Some riders love to compete and win but they love their horses more.


----------



## advokaitplm

I started off riding saddlebreds and you really arch your back while riding saddleseat so to get me to arch my back enough my trainers would all tell me to "Show your STARS" in reference to sticking your chest out in order to arch your back. My first trainer when I was a kid would always yell at me to "Slow down Speed Racer" because I just wanted to gallop everywhere.
 I had Gil Merrick, who I used to train with before he moved, say some pretty funny things to me but I'll have to try to remember exactly how he phrased them first.


----------



## advokaitplm

Serina said:


> Thought of a new topic that might be fun:
> 
> Weird/funny/rude things trainers have said/done.
> 
> I have a friend who couldnt get her horse to do flying changes, her trainer made her get off the horse, bend her knees and jump sideways from that standing pose back and forth and do jumping jacks until she folded. He than said "Your physical shape is pathetic. Dont call me again until you can do this for X minutes" and left. He's an awesome trainer, so she got in shape pretty quick.
> 
> Another one once asked me if I had velcro on my butt after my horse bucked and reared.
> 
> I also watched a friend ride a little stallion for a dressage trainer. He was giving her a pretty hard time and that pony was no picnic. She asked him if HE wanted to try and he said "Umm... no, because I have candy... in my mouth... choking hazard" :lolots:



This made me laugh really really hard, some trainers just really don't realize how funny they are.


----------



## advokaitplm

SunglassLove said:


> ^I was riding with Jim Graham, and my friend was having trouble getting her moose of a horse horse to turn the tight corners he had set on a course, so he kept yelling at her to "LOOK! LOOK AROUND YOUR TURN!"
> 
> My turn came up, and he instinctly yelled the same thing, so I whipped my head around my turn and my little Paint literally lifted up and cut nearly a 90 degree turn right there. So then he yelled, "Okay! You are riding a little Ferrari! You DON'T LOOK! DON'T LOOK ANYMORE!"



This made me lol too!


----------



## Serina

inspiredgem said:


> Beautiful picture!



Thank you


----------



## Serina

Needanotherbag said:


> This is the thread on all of tPF that I wish there was a like button on each post!!!
> 
> Such a pretty pic Serina!
> 
> And these trainer stories are hilarious!  My most recent funny story....my current trainer who I just think the world of was giving me my lesson.  I was to sit the trot on a 20 meter circle a few times.  So I did, and my sitting trot is not the prettiest.  So she said "pull your stomach in, really tighten those abs". Embarrassingly I replied "I have been".  Then and there I started P90x lol!




Thank you

Haha, love that story. Also made think of that standard comment from non-riders "you just sit there" THEY DONT KNOW!!! lol


----------



## advokaitplm

I don't know if any of you all have seen this or not but every time I watch it, it blows my mind:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkK29D6NHQQ


----------



## Needanotherbag

advokaitplm said:


> I don't know if any of you all have seen this or not but every time I watch it, it blows my mind:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkK29D6NHQQ



I've seen them before, they have a magical partnership. She's a amazing rider and that horse is just incredible at everything it does!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Serina said:


> Thank you
> 
> Haha, love that story. Also made think of that standard comment from non-riders "you just sit there" THEY DONT KNOW!!! lol



Hubby used to think that...then he started coming to my lessons.  He has a whole new respect for how much we do up there!


----------



## madamefifi

Reminds me of a thread I saw in another forum....


----------



## LisaG719

advokaitplm said:


> How big?
> Where did you get her from?
> I eventually want to get another horse and when I do I want a paint or a QH I believe, I like them big though-- my guy is 16.2 and I wouldn't go smaller than 16h because of my height.



She is 16.2hh. I picked her up from a woman that was using her for a back up trail horse. She has beautiful movement I picked her up for a steal. She's my little diamond in the rough. I'm only 5'3" so getting such a big girl was challenging. Luckily she's extremely level headed and puts up with my scramble of a mount/dismount. lol  



Serina said:


> What a lovely girl I can understand that you miss her. I will see my boy today! Missed him this week.



Thank you! I usually get riding withdrawals even after a few days. Being gone for two weeks was torturous. 



inspiredgem said:


> She's beautiful!



Thanks!



SunglassLove said:


> ^I was riding with Jim Graham, and my friend was having trouble getting her moose of a horse horse to turn the tight corners he had set on a course, so he kept yelling at her to "LOOK! LOOK AROUND YOUR TURN!"
> 
> My turn came up, and he instinctly yelled the same thing, so I whipped my head around my turn and my little Paint literally lifted up and cut nearly a 90 degree turn right there. So then he yelled, "Okay! You are riding a little Ferrari! You DON'T LOOK! DON'T LOOK ANYMORE!"



 I rode a Walker gelding that could turn on a time. Nearly lost my seat when I asked for a turn. I wasn't expecting it!


----------



## advokaitplm

LisaG719 said:


> She is 16.2hh. I picked her up from a woman that was using her for a back up trail horse. She has beautiful movement I picked her up for a steal. She's my little diamond in the rough. I'm only 5'3" so getting such a big girl was challenging. Luckily she's extremely level headed and puts up with my scramble of a mount/dismount. lol
> 
> Thank you! I usually get riding withdrawals even after a few days. Being gone for two weeks was torturous.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I rode a Walker gelding that could turn on a time. Nearly lost my seat when I asked for a turn. I wasn't expecting it!



That's awesome! That's what I hope to find next. I have had my fair share of crazy with my horse now; I love him to pieces but I want my next one to be an all around horse that can cut cattle or go on the trail or event or go to a dressage show. I've been thinking about sending my guy off to put 60 days on him at a ranch.  (we don't have ranches around here so I'd have to send him away)


----------



## Needanotherbag

madamefifi said:


> Reminds me of a thread I saw in another forum....



Totally cracks me up every time!!


----------



## LisaG719

Ahhhh mares. Lucy was so pleased to see me on Monday after my two week absence. She was on her best behavior the entire ride. We were collected and I was able to vary her speed with just my seat. Totally had one of those days where we clicked. 

Yesterday I go out and it's like having a different horse. lol She walks off as I was mounting and spooks as I'm getting my seat. Then acts like a loon the entire time. We bucked at the walk/trot/canter and when that didn't work she would just gravitate to the center of the arena and stop dead in her tracks. Not to mention her signature 'I'm going to rub you off the side of the barn' maneuver. I know she was probably tired and sore from our Monday ride so I really didn't ask for too much but I stayed on her for about an hour and a half. Can't wait to see what kind of mood she is in today. 

The joys of owning a mare. They are never in the same mood twice. 

How long do you ladies typically ride for? I like riding for at least an hour or longer every time I go out.


----------



## advokaitplm

LisaG719 said:


> Ahhhh mares. Lucy was so pleased to see me on Monday after my two week absence. She was on her best behavior the entire ride. We were collected and I was able to vary her speed with just my seat. Totally had one of those days where we clicked.
> 
> Yesterday I go out and it's like having a different horse. lol She walks off as I was mounting and spooks as I'm getting my seat. Then acts like a loon the entire time. We bucked at the walk/trot/canter and when that didn't work she would just gravitate to the center of the arena and stop dead in her tracks. Not to mention her signature 'I'm going to rub you off the side of the barn' maneuver. I know she was probably tired and sore from our Monday ride so I really didn't ask for too much but I stayed on her for about an hour and a half. Can't wait to see what kind of mood she is in today.
> 
> The joys of owning a mare. They are never in the same mood twice.
> 
> How long do you ladies typically ride for? I like riding for at least an hour or longer every time I go out.



Really depends usually 45-hour+. If he's being really really good I let him have a big break or end early most times. Both of us are still kindof  out of shape at the moment so were working on that first then all the itty bitty technical stuff


----------



## floridasun8

LisaG719 said:


> Ahhhh mares. Lucy was so pleased to see me on Monday after my two week absence. She was on her best behavior the entire ride. We were collected and I was able to vary her speed with just my seat. Totally had one of those days where we clicked.
> 
> Yesterday I go out and it's like having a different horse. lol She walks off as I was mounting and spooks as I'm getting my seat. Then acts like a loon the entire time. We bucked at the walk/trot/canter and when that didn't work she would just gravitate to the center of the arena and stop dead in her tracks. Not to mention her signature 'I'm going to rub you off the side of the barn' maneuver. I know she was probably tired and sore from our Monday ride so I really didn't ask for too much but I stayed on her for about an hour and a half. Can't wait to see what kind of mood she is in today.
> 
> The joys of owning a mare. They are never in the same mood twice.
> 
> How long do you ladies typically ride for? I like riding for at least an hour or longer every time I go out.


lol the mare I was riding previously was like that too.   I have always had a better click with geldings so I went back to one that we have at the stable and for the most part, he has just been an angel and a joy to ride!    I definitely prefer sticking with the boys and will try to plan to keep doing so.   Those female hormones just get to me at times LOL

As far as riding, I'll usually train for about 45 minutes or so depending on how he is feeling/ doing and then we'll go for a leisurely trail ride for another 30minutes or so.  Currently I only go 1x a week though due to limited schedule, but I would like to start going more if I can figure out how to get there.


----------



## inspiredgem

LisaG719 said:


> Ahhhh mares. Lucy was so pleased to see me on Monday after my two week absence. She was on her best behavior the entire ride. We were collected and I was able to vary her speed with just my seat. Totally had one of those days where we clicked.
> 
> Yesterday I go out and it's like having a different horse. lol She walks off as I was mounting and spooks as I'm getting my seat. Then acts like a loon the entire time. We bucked at the walk/trot/canter and when that didn't work she would just gravitate to the center of the arena and stop dead in her tracks. Not to mention her signature 'I'm going to rub you off the side of the barn' maneuver. I know she was probably tired and sore from our Monday ride so I really didn't ask for too much but I stayed on her for about an hour and a half. Can't wait to see what kind of mood she is in today.
> 
> The joys of owning a mare. They are never in the same mood twice.
> 
> How long do you ladies typically ride for? I like riding for at least an hour or longer every time I go out.



LOL!  This reminds me of a quote I once read:
"You can tell a gelding, ask a mare, but you must discuss it with a stallion."


----------



## Serina

The horse in my avatar is the horse I used to ride.Mare of course. My god was she ever hormonal! One time I actually started crying out of frustration. A long day and I was exhausted after two says of insomnia. I was asked last minute to go up and train her, so I did and she treated me like a ragdoll, she was bolting, bucking, rearing and eventually I squeaked all teary voiced "WHY ARE YOU SO MEAN TO ME????":cry: I just didnt have the energy, my whole body was hurting and I was craving sleep so bad. The next day I took her out again, not really looking forward to it.. and what do you know: The perfect dressagehorse.:weird:

Lamiro is a nutbag every day. I appreciate the consistancy:greengrin:


----------



## madamefifi

Speaking of mares, may I hijack this thread to introduce Valentine? We just got her yesterday as a companion for our gelding Atticus, whose pasture mate died unexpectedly last month. He loves her already and she is also happy to have company as her companion was sold recently. She is very shy with us so we are giving her some space until she gets used to being in a new home.. I am dying to give her a thorough grooming--that rope halter she's wearing was all tangled up in her mane (we manages to get it off her) and her coat is very shaggy and dull. She is a sturdy little thing with lots of energy--previous owner says she's a QH? What do you think? She is smaller than Atticus whom our vet thinks is Morgan-QH. Anyway, back to dressage, jumping, etc--just thought i'd share!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Congrats on the new addition Madamefifi!  How exciting!  She's a cute thing and definitely looks sturdy and QH to me.  Glad Atticus took to her do quickly, I'm sorry to hear you lost your other horse though...


----------



## Needanotherbag

Had some fabulous rides today and yesterday!  My girl is really coming along, it's so exciting to see.  Along with dressage, we show Hunter Pleasure and it sounds like we'll do some Road Hack classes which are fun...we practiced the road trot yesterday and today and its a blast to ride when she's all fired up!

Leaving for vacation in a couple days so today was my last ride for two weeks...I'm already missing my girl


----------



## advokaitplm

Madame, she's beautiful and definitely looks QH to me too! Atticus looks completely smitten with her in that second picture--just look at those ears!


----------



## Serina

madamefifi - She's so cute. A grooming and she will be stunning. Congrats.


----------



## eurasiangirl

Hey ladies....advice please

SO I'm 21 and I ride on a pretty well known collegiate team, started at the beginning of my sophomore year and now I'm a junior. I'd never gotten on a horse before then and so came onto the team as a walk-trot competitor (note: that's the div for those who have ridden for 1 year or less - and you can be in the div for 2 school years). During practices I do walk, rising/sit trot, canter, no stirrup work, etc but for showing, just walk trot. 

Anyways, riding has come to me pretty nicely considering I'd never been on a horse before coming to school and in the intercollegiate shows I've consistently placed first and just twice have I come in second. Even as a walk-trot I'm really competitive with myself and don't like to settle for anything other than blue. 

Anyways, I've been having pretty back problems exacerbated by scoliosis, my back getting jumbled from falling off 2x last semester and last semester had to step off a bit to let myself heal a bit because I was having nerve problems with my right leg/sciatica. I've been seeing a chiro and things are better but not back to normal to say the least - still that sharp nerve issue and with scoliosis, your spine will never be straight (without surgery) so there will always be some imbalance in the spine that can cause problems with other muscle and nerves. Its been hard coming back to this new semester and cutting back from 5x a week to 3x a week and not being as strong as I was at the beginning of the last semester because I haven't been able to ride because of my back. 

Well, yesterday I had a REALLY off day...it was my first show back since the injury....and I came in 5th. 5TH!!!! :storm: Because my horse got lazy and broke right in front of the judge....game over, basically. (But obviously it was mostly my fault because I didn't do enough to stop that from happening in the first place despite squeezing the heck out of him, having to use my crop WAY more than I ever have had to in show.) I was surprised I didn't come in dead last because braking is basically the kiss of death in a show. It pissed me off because form wise/legwise/etc it all looked good (looking at pics and from feedback from the ***'t coach) but braking basically puts you at a huge point(s) deducation. I was a good sport and took my ribbon but after I got out of the ring I'm embarassed to say I cried outside away from anyone (its really not my style...I haaaaaate having people see me cry) god it was so embarrassing. 

The situation is just SO DUMB. I'm really just beating myself up over it because its totally not a reflection of me, my work ethic, my training, if that makes any sense. I know its silly to get worked up over such a small deal (and i'm sooo thankful that I wasn't the "pointed" rider for once so my points or lack thereof didn't count for the team's overall score) but seeing that measly pink ribbon next to my blues and reds kind of kills me lol. I know I can't be SO hard on myself because I only had max 10-12 lessons since coming back and I'm still building back my riding strength but this incident makes me want to work that much harder - but then I put my back at risk if I increase my lessons/etc.

So I feel like I have to choose between the health of my back and pushing through and getting as good as I once was because this is my last semester as a walk-trotter and I want to go to nationals because its always been a well-known possibility with my track record (though my confidence is totally SHOT after yesterday.) And I'm not looking forward to seeing my head coach....I kind of avoided her after yesterday's disaster. 

Someone give me advice...from your "off" experiences...embarrassments....reestablishing your confidence...coming back from injuries...etc. 

Am I being totally overly hard on myself?


----------



## Serina

eurasiangirl said:


> Hey ladies....advice please
> 
> SO I'm 21 and I ride on a pretty well known collegiate team, started at the beginning of my sophomore year and now I'm a junior. I'd never gotten on a horse before then and so came onto the team as a walk-trot competitor (note: that's the div for those who have ridden for 1 year or less - and you can be in the div for 2 school years). During practices I do walk, rising/sit trot, canter, no stirrup work, etc but for showing, just walk trot.
> 
> Anyways, riding has come to me pretty nicely considering I'd never been on a horse before coming to school and in the intercollegiate shows I've consistently placed first and just twice have I come in second. Even as a walk-trot I'm really competitive with myself and don't like to settle for anything other than blue.
> 
> Anyways, I've been having pretty back problems exacerbated by scoliosis, my back getting jumbled from falling off 2x last semester and last semester had to step off a bit to let myself heal a bit because I was having nerve problems with my right leg/sciatica. I've been seeing a chiro and things are better but not back to normal to say the least - still that sharp nerve issue and with scoliosis, your spine will never be straight (without surgery) so there will always be some imbalance in the spine that can cause problems with other muscle and nerves. Its been hard coming back to this new semester and cutting back from 5x a week to 3x a week and not being as strong as I was at the beginning of the last semester because I haven't been able to ride because of my back.
> 
> Well, yesterday I had a REALLY off day...it was my first show back since the injury....and I came in 5th. 5TH!!!! :storm: Because my horse got lazy and broke right in front of the judge....game over, basically. (But obviously it was mostly my fault because I didn't do enough to stop that from happening in the first place despite squeezing the heck out of him, having to use my crop WAY more than I ever have had to in show.) I was surprised I didn't come in dead last because braking is basically the kiss of death in a show. It pissed me off because form wise/legwise/etc it all looked good (looking at pics and from feedback from the ***'t coach) but braking basically puts you at a huge point(s) deducation. I was a good sport and took my ribbon but after I got out of the ring I'm embarassed to say I cried outside away from anyone (its really not my style...I haaaaaate having people see me cry) god it was so embarrassing.
> 
> The situation is just SO DUMB. I'm really just beating myself up over it because its totally not a reflection of me, my work ethic, my training, if that makes any sense. I know its silly to get worked up over such a small deal (and i'm sooo thankful that I wasn't the "pointed" rider for once so my points or lack thereof didn't count for the team's overall score) but seeing that measly pink ribbon next to my blues and reds kind of kills me lol. I know I can't be SO hard on myself because I only had max 10-12 lessons since coming back and I'm still building back my riding strength but this incident makes me want to work that much harder - but then I put my back at risk if I increase my lessons/etc.
> 
> So I feel like I have to choose between the health of my back and pushing through and getting as good as I once was because this is my last semester as a walk-trotter and I want to go to nationals because its always been a well-known possibility with my track record (though my confidence is totally SHOT after yesterday.) And I'm not looking forward to seeing my head coach....I kind of avoided her after yesterday's disaster.
> 
> Someone give me advice...from your "off" experiences...embarrassments....reestablishing your confidence...coming back from injuries...etc.
> 
> Am I being totally overly hard on myself?



I once heard an international showjumper say that "If youre not prepared for 95% failure youre in the wrong sport entirely". That's all true. Youve been on a successtreak and those never last. 

My old trainer used to say that "If you come out of a contest with a smile on your face more that half the time you need to advance or get a more challenging horse". Riding if more complex than any other sport in that respect. As much as we train and prepare half the "team" is an animal, and an animal 10 times your size at that. The people I ride with are proud if they through the contest without any stops or disobediences, because they are allways advancing when they can get through without stops/falls/disobediences on a regular basis.

It sounds to me like you have gotten comfortable on your laurels and should advance the expectations from you and your horse. Coming in 5th is not bad at all, and we all have off days! 

If youve been riding for less than 2 years you can still define yourself as a beginner, and though you have good technic skills your horse stopping unforseen comes down to something that takes longer to develop: 

Riding consist of 3 things: Technic skills, Practic skills and riders instinct.
Technic skills are what we work at every day and I define it as: the ability to ask the horse to perform an exercise correctly, follow it through correctly and persist in a fluent transition between the exersises.

Practic skills are what gives you the ability to handle unforseen terrains and situations, unruly horses etc. This cant be taught by an instructor, but only by riding unruly horses and by building experience and the balance and reflexes needed.

Riders instinct is something a bit more diffucult to explain but its something that gives you the ability to "feel" your horse's next move. Riders instinct comes only with time and practice. Its what keeps me on my boy's back every time because he is so spooky, and I need to be know when it happends and divert his attention with a half-pass or something. 

As far as stories to make you feel better.. well... how about this weekend when my boy (that ive been working on tirelessly to make him stop rearing when he's on a lead) bolted from me and later nearly hit me in the head while rearing. Weve had a slowly bettering streak for WEEKS and he just took us back to scratch by being SUCH an a** 
Can also tell you that when I was competing in showjumping I was disqualified EVERY time because my horse was disobedient and bolted and bucked. At the end of our time together we had our first win. This wasnt because I was a worse rider than my friends, but because I was riding a difficult horse and trust me, Im a better rider for it.  

Can also tell you about a time I had a showjumping lesson with a new instructor and my horse decided to stand in the middle of the arena and buck and rear the FULL 45 minutes. 

Bottom line, you are being too hard on yourself. Remember: 95% failure, let the remainining 5% be what keeps you going. Like after my boy bolted from me he came to me when I called him and later gave me a training session with only one bolting-experience and only one buck. The rest he was smooth and with his nech beautifully arched and all was forgotten.


----------



## VanessaJean

We had the funnest winter hack today. The snow was pretty deep so we took it easy. So much fun!


----------



## LisaG719

*eurasiangirl:*

I found this quote from blogger, Kristin Carpenter: "You can trot and cry at the same time. And if you can&#8217;t, this isn&#8217;t the sport for you."

Horseback riding is very much a heart breaking sport. You'll have your ups and downs but in the end if you're passionate you'll work through it.


----------



## advokaitplm

VanessaJean said:


> We had the funnest winter hack today. The snow was pretty deep so we took it easy. So much fun!



I love those days/rides! Tosk used to play tag with me in the snow haha


----------



## floridasun8

My ride today got cancelled due to rain    Hope everyone else has an enjoyable day if you're going out today!


----------



## advokaitplm

Yesterday, I had an equine chiropractor come out and adjust Tosk; I wasn't allowed to ride him afterwards but I could tell he felt better! We have a lesson later today so hopefully the chiro helped and he wont be so locked up in his shoulders for seemingly no reason.


----------



## VanessaJean

Rode today too in the indoor. Jack was pretty stiff so we took it easy. He is an older guy and not 100% sound so when he is stuff I don't like to push him. Loving my new winter breeches too.


----------



## advokaitplm

Our lesson was awesome!!! Words can't even begin to explain the high I'm on from it.  hope everyone else has good rides too!


----------



## Serina

advokaitplm said:


> Our lesson was awesome!!! Words can't even begin to explain the high I'm on from it.  hope everyone else has good rides too!



Thats so great!!!


----------



## Serina

Kinda had a weird experiece with my boy on friday. Was having a lasson and riding with no stirrups. We were working in trot and I had my work cut out for me keeping him in form with his neck arched and geiing him hind-legs well underneath us. Suddenly he kicked after  the new gelding, Headline. Im an experienced rider, and bolting, bucking and rearing is something I take with stoic calm (I mean he bolts and does his antics every time I ride him!!!) but this time I just froze up. I dont know why... it was like it was happening in slow motion, and it want even half as bad as it normally is. My instructor yelled "COME ON, give him a little kick, keep him going!!" I knew that wasnt the right thing to do because he in particular doesnt deal well with being "yanked" from a situation and having stress added. What works on him is to give him a sec, a pat on the neck and than continuing into walk, being put into the correct from and than going back into trot. He is a high-stress horse and he needs time. If I had done what she said he wouldve been on edge the rest of the time. The weird part was that I didnt just follow my instincts.. squeaked "No, I dont want to!" LOL. I heard it coming from my mouth and I thought _"really????"_ I sounded like a freaked-out kid!!!


----------



## Serina

Groomed in the sun on saturday. Spring is here


----------



## floridasun8

^ So pretty Serina!  Looks like he was posing for the camera with his ears perked and all  

I don't always listen to my trainer either  lol   If I'm in saddle and can feel that the horse I am riding will respond better to another action, I do it.  You've been riding your boy for a while and know how he will react better than a trainer who is just watching by the sidelines, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Serina

floridasun8 said:


> ^ So pretty Serina!  Looks like he was posing for the camera with his ears perked and all
> 
> I don't always listen to my trainer either  lol   If I'm in saddle and can feel that the horse I am riding will respond better to another action, I do it.  You've been riding your boy for a while and know how he will react better than a trainer who is just watching by the sidelines, so I wouldn't worry about it.



He's hard to photograph because he allways follows me when i step away to take the pic.

Thats what I think too... she was wrong. But my answer embarassed me lol... "I dont want to!!"


----------



## Needanotherbag

Hi! Just returned from a long sunny vacation, but missed my girl desperately!  Had such a fabulous lesson yesterday with her, she was accepting the bit (don't remember if  I ever said that we've been bringing her down from a curb to a plain O ring snaffle, and its been quite a journery LOL)  and was very forward with really nice rhythm!  We have our first show next Saturday the 9th.  I won't be showing dressage, we'll be going into Hunter Pleasure classes to start getting ready for our breed show, but will be fun for us!  

Serina - he's such a cute boy!!  You know, I've had a lesson before where my instincts were telling me not to push the horse I was leasing (past horse, past trainer).  Even though I'm confident in the saddle, and was used to her crazy spooky personality, something didn't seem right.  I brought her to the center of the arena, with my trainer looking at me like WTF?   I just blurted out "I'm not feeling it today" got off and led her back to her barn.  She'd been really spooky in my ride the day before, and although she had never thrown me, for some reason I was sure that she was going to during that lesson.  My trainer must have thought I was some kind of freak!    Being horsewomen, I think our instincts are spot on when we have a connection with our horses.  We've got to listen to them for sure!

VJ - sounds like so much fun to ride out in the snow!!  Glad you got your winter breeches!!   

ok...am going to go back and read all that I missed over the last 2 weeks


----------



## VanessaJean

Thats great that you had a nice vacation. I missed the barn so much when I was away too.

Had a good lesson last night. Had Jack really collected and forward. I am in a jumping clinic is 2 weeks yikes!


----------



## gymangel812

VanessaJean said:


> Thats great that you had a nice vacation. I missed the barn so much when I was away too.
> 
> Had a good lesson last night. Had Jack really collected and forward. I am in a jumping clinic is 2 weeks yikes!



i guess march is the season for riding clinic, i'm going to one next weekend (it's technically called a jumping clinic, but since i've never jumped before i think it will be more jumping prep lol). in my last lesson, my usual horse went a bit lame halfway through so i had to switch to different horse (a trainer had just been riding him). he was the exact opposite of my normal horse, much smaller/slimmer and he didn't want to stop LOL. i was just trotting in circles trying to get him to stop. it was quite the learning experience (have had the same horse for the past 8 or so months, except once where i had a too smart horse that spent the entire lesson trying to pull the reins from my hands).


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> Thats great that you had a nice vacation. I missed the barn so much when I was away too.
> 
> Had a good lesson last night. Had Jack really collected and forward. I am in a jumping clinic is 2 weeks yikes!



How fun!!  My barn went to a clinic yesterday but I couldnt go...was so bummed :cry:


----------



## Serina

Had a good weekend with my boy. Took Thursday and Friday off as well. Am starting to get other horses to care for as well, this weekend I trained and cared for a beautiful mare as well as Lamiro (whew, 2 horses make for long days). 

Ill have her as well sporadically from now on when her owner wants some free time, and yet another girl asked me if I want to train hers as well. So than there were 3 

Lamiro got the weekend off because he was treated by a chiropractor on saturday. His back was a mess. 
Hopefully he feels better now. 

Yesterday however, during one of his antics he reared up whiel I was holding him. My arm extended up and backwards when he did and he finished my muscle off with a hard tug. I heard a loud snap from my shoulder. 5 weeks of recouperation now.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Oh no Serina!  Hope it heals up quick for you as spring is here soon!


----------



## Serina

Needanotherbag said:


> Oh no Serina!  Hope it heals up quick for you as spring is here soon!



Luckily I can still ride. Actually rode a few hours after the accident It hurts like crazy when I lift my arm up, but the angle i keep my arm at when I ride is ok Just aches ever so slightly. So Im just being careful. Only thing I worry about is Lamiro giving my already messed up arm another tug and making it that much worse. LOL


----------



## advokaitplm

Serina, did you tear your supraspinatus?

How does Lamiro like the chiro?
Tosk loved it, I swear by them now!

I helped host a combined training horse show with my university's eventing/dressage club this weekend. It was really fun, although 30* and snowing. I have midterms this week but the week after is spring break so I'll be able to ride everyday and not feel guilty about how long I'm out there!


----------



## Serina

advokaitplm said:


> Serina, did you tear your supraspinatus?
> 
> How does Lamiro like the chiro?
> Tosk loved it, I swear by them now!
> 
> I helped host a combined training horse show with my university's eventing/dressage club this weekend. It was really fun, although 30* and snowing. I have midterms this week but the week after is spring break so I'll be able to ride everyday and not feel guilty about how long I'm out there!



Its possible its my supraspinatus, yea... I dont actually know. 

Lamiro liked the chiro, i think it was uncomfortable at some points but he was well behaved so i think he knew we were helping

He was pretty messed up before it, his left side was so stiff that getting him into form was a nightmare. Cant wait to try him friday to see how he is.


----------



## VanessaJean

Had my first fall since I started riding again. I fell off plenty when I was younger haha. It was embarrassing and totally my fault. We were just trotting and I was balancing a crop across my hands. I was focused on that and not my horse and some ice/snow fell off the arena roof. He spooked hard to the left and I kept going right. Landed on my butt/hip. Nothing hurt but my pride. Totally didn't see it coming. I got right back on and had a good lesson. I feel silly though. It was a pretty rookie thing to do.


----------



## VanessaJean

Serina hope your arm is feeling better.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Serina said:


> Luckily I can still ride. Actually rode a few hours after the accident It hurts like crazy when I lift my arm up, but the angle i keep my arm at when I ride is ok Just aches ever so slightly. So Im just being careful. Only thing I worry about is Lamiro giving my already messed up arm another tug and making it that much worse. LOL



Oh good!  But how are you getting tacked up without lifting your arm???

Glad the chiro helped him.  Have you ever considered massage therapy as well?  Especially combined with chiro work, it can be really beneficial!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Well, lesson tomorrow and Thursday, and then our first show of the year this Saturday!  It's a schooling show, but I'm just so excited to get back in the ring with her and start getting ready for our big shows.


----------



## Serina

Needanotherbag said:


> Oh good!  But how are you getting tacked up without lifting your arm???
> 
> Glad the chiro helped him.  Have you ever considered massage therapy as well?  Especially combined with chiro work, it can be really beneficial!



I get someone to help me with the saddle. I couldnt tighten the girth for the life of me, lol.

Ill mention Massage therapy to the girl that runs the place. I cant make that decition as its not my horse (yet ) I massage him myself though and he LOVES it.


----------



## floridasun8

So I may be looking for a new stable now after the way I was treated today at the place that I have been riding for about 3 months. Not sure how to handle it and wondering if anyone has any advice. The trainer that I deal with is not the owner and I usually very seldom every deal with the owner but today she was in the stable being very active since they were busy today. By the time I left I just wanted to cry and never go back but it really is the best one there is in my area. 

Everything I did today the owner practically jumped down my throat about. Cantering up from a trail ride into the grassy area in front of the barn got me yelled at even though I knew exactly what I was doing and had full control over my horse, not hanging up the bridle according to her terms had her yanking it out of my hand and talking to me like I was child and then I went to lead my horse about 10ft away to the wash stall without a lead rope and only using her halter since I didn't want the lead rope to get totally soaked as there really is no place to put it to keep it dry in the wash stalls.  She jumped down my throat for that and said something to another person that was in the stable about how stupid I was and demanded that the other guy bring me a lead. 

I have been around horses since I was a teen and I'm in my 40s now despite taking a break for years while I raised my daughter but its not like I'm some complete new child to a stable that has no idea what I'm doing and much less speaking to me in a condescending attitude and making snide marks behind my back. Before I went to this stable I was informed by them that this was a non-clickish facility but yet I'm finding it completely the opposite. I'm just kind of frustrated right now and needed to vent.  Not sure what else to do either since I have prepaid for lessons and actually prefer this stable to others I have been at since they are usually pretty laid back here instead of being so regimented and "by the book" sticklers. 

Has anyone faced this kind of barn before? I guess I just need to continue to go for the rest of my lessons and see if I can avoid the owner woman but it really make me upset as this is not at all what I had planned on when I got back into riding again nor is it anything like the barn that I rode at when I lived in another state. . I also just do not like being treated like a child who knows nothing when I am far from it!


----------



## Serina

floridasun8 said:


> So I may be looking for a new stable now after the way I was treated today at the place that I have been riding for about 3 months. Not sure how to handle it and wondering if anyone has any advice. The trainer that I deal with is not the owner and I usually very seldom every deal with the owner but today she was in the stable being very active since they were busy today. By the time I left I just wanted to cry and never go back but it really is the best one there is in my area.
> 
> Everything I did today the owner practically jumped down my throat about. Cantering up from a trail ride into the grassy area in front of the barn got me yelled at even though I knew exactly what I was doing and had full control over my horse, not hanging up the bridle according to her terms had her yanking it out of my hand and talking to me like I was child and then I went to lead my horse about 10ft away to the wash stall without a lead rope and only using her halter since I didn't want the lead rope to get totally soaked as there really is no place to put it to keep it dry in the wash stalls.  She jumped down my throat for that and said something to another person that was in the stable about how stupid I was and demanded that the other guy bring me a lead.
> 
> I have been around horses since I was a teen and I'm in my 40s now despite taking a break for years while I raised my daughter but its not like I'm some complete new child to a stable that has no idea what I'm doing and much less speaking to me in a condescending attitude and making snide marks behind my back. Before I went to this stable I was informed by them that this was a non-clickish facility but yet I'm finding it completely the opposite. I'm just kind of frustrated right now and needed to vent.  Not sure what else to do either since I have prepaid for lessons and actually prefer this stable to others I have been at since they are usually pretty laid back here instead of being so regimented and "by the book" sticklers.
> 
> Has anyone faced this kind of barn before? I guess I just need to continue to go for the rest of my lessons and see if I can avoid the owner woman but it really make me upset as this is not at all what I had planned on when I got back into riding again nor is it anything like the barn that I rode at when I lived in another state. . I also just do not like being treated like a child who knows nothing when I am far from it!


 

She sounds like an awful person. Im sorry this happened to you


----------



## Serina

So, Lamiro is doing better after the chiro-visit. He's been awfully stiff lately but on sunday (a week later) he finally loosened while I was riding him. I think he still thought he was stiff even though it was sorted out because his walk has been fine for a while, but not the trot.

But on to what occupies my mind most of the time now. I think he has catteract in his right eye. I thought I saw a grey hze in his eye while he was getting threated and the more I think about it, the more I realize that EVERY single one of his antics and spooks relate to the reason coming from the right. Him being so violent when on a lead never made any sense as he is so gentle in all other things. 

Anyone experienced with one-eyed horses? I am thinking about things that will make his life easier.


----------



## VanessaJean

Aw poor Lamiro. I hope he is ok. I personally don't have experience with one eyed horses but there is one that shows here and he does well. I think they just need to get used to it.


----------



## Serina

VanessaJean said:


> Aw poor Lamiro. I hope he is ok. I personally don't have experience with one eyed horses but there is one that shows here and he does well. I think they just need to get used to it.


Im trying to adapt everything i do to it now. I pat him on the shoulder when a horse is passing in the arena on his right side and encourage him to turn his head to use the left eye. I hope he gets used to it, but i guess how well they do depends on general spookyness and how well his left eye is... Cant wait to hug my boy tomorrow.


----------



## VanessaJean

Great lesson tonight. Snow was falling off the arena again and Jack was super spooky but I stuck on. My riding buddy fell off though. She was fine. We worked on walk to canter transitions and I was actually not bad at it. Fun!


----------



## lil_peanut

Hey Ladies! I've been lurking in this thread and have been loving all the stories! I rode once in awhile when I was young and always really wanted to get into the sport further so...I'm now taking riding lessons! 

I'm in my 5th week and have trotted without my feet in the stirrups, scary at the time for me. They are private lessons and its not the type where they just plop you on a horse. I have to pick a horse, put a bridle and lead rope on and lead him to the barn where I curry comb, brush, and pick out his hooves. Then I put on his pad, saddle, and riding bridle. I tighten the girth myself, then lead him out and after checking the girth one more time, I get on without the trainer holding him steady. It's really, really awesome!! 

I look forward to participating in this thread! I would love to own a horse someday but I'll most likely lease.


----------



## Serina

lil_peanut said:


> Hey Ladies! I've been lurking in this thread and have been loving all the stories! I rode once in awhile when I was young and always really wanted to get into the sport further so...I'm now taking riding lessons!
> 
> I'm in my 5th week and have trotted without my feet in the stirrups, scary at the time for me. They are private lessons and its not the type where they just plop you on a horse. I have to pick a horse, put a bridle and lead rope on and lead him to the barn where I curry comb, brush, and pick out his hooves. Then I put on his pad, saddle, and riding bridle. I tighten the girth myself, then lead him out and after checking the girth one more time, I get on without the trainer holding him steady. It's really, really awesome!!
> 
> I look forward to participating in this thread! I would love to own a horse someday but I'll most likely lease.



Welcome to the equestrian club


----------



## VanessaJean

*LilPeanut *sounds like you found a great place to learn to ride. One of my favourite parts of my lessons is just being in the barn with the horses.

I didn't have a great ride today. My lease horse Jack seemed off. He was throwing his head a lot and after about 20 minutes he seemed uncomfortable. He kept turning into the centre of the ring and I didn't know if I should force him to keep going or not. This is not something he normally does. I got off to check my tack and everything seemed ok. My riding buddy got thrown when I was off (she was fine- her horse is young and bucked her) so I didn't get back on after that. I feel like I ended the ride on a bad note but I still get nervous when my instructor isn't there. I just feel like I am never going to be the strong confident rider I was when I was young.


----------



## floridasun8

Oh Vanessa... I could have written your post nearly identical for today. Didn't have any issues with a partner being bucked off but my girl wasn't the same today either. She had it her mind that she did not want to work and kept throwing her head around too and trying to drag me back to the gate any chance she got. I am able to distract her a lot of the times but she is just way stronger than me so that doesn't always work. After our trail ride then she got impatient when I was still in the saddle talking to someone else and since I was right outside of the barn she tried to drag me into it almost hitting my head lol. Then I felt bad because when I got her all groomed and put her back in the pasture she stood at the gate for a good 15 minutes almost like wanting me to come back 

I used to ride many years when I was younger too and even got into jumping but since I've been back in the saddle now that I am older I feel like I'm no where near as good and nimble as I once was and there are many days where I don't feel like I make ny progress at all which is frustrating. 

So I can certainly understand where you are coming from. I figured that it will take me a lot longer now to pick up everything that I used to know but I also get enjoyment out of riding and just being around the horses and barn as well so I'm just going to try to enjoy it and let the skills come in their own time. Try not to fret too much over it and enjoy your time with them.


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks *Florida.* I do just enjoy being around horses and my boy Jack is a sweetie. Hopefully we will have a good lesson on Thursday.


----------



## LisaG719

I've been sick this past week so I haven't been out to the barn. I'm getting riding withdrawals yet again. Last Monday a girl I was riding with set up a small jump in the arena. Of course I couldn't resist. I took Lucy over it in my Western saddle a few times. lol I'm sure it was quite the sight to see. What goofy things have you guys done with your horses?


----------



## advokaitplm

LisaG719 said:


> I've been sick this past week so I haven't been out to the barn. I'm getting riding withdrawals yet again. Last Monday a girl I was riding with set up a small jump in the arena. Of course I couldn't resist. I took Lucy over it in my Western saddle a few times. lol I'm sure it was quite the sight to see. What goofy things have you guys done with your horses?



I've played mounted pony games on my guy... he's like 16.3. haha He wouldn't make a half bad barrel racer if he wasn't terrified of the noise it makes when sand hits them. I ride him around with my eyes closed sometimes to focus on my balance and to get really in tune to his movements, I'm sure people think I look nuts but it helps calm both of us down.

I'm planning on getting a new bridle soon. Has anyone had any experience with the Micklem bridles at all? 
I ride him in a Figure8 with a loose ring french link snaffle right now because he's super sensitive.


----------



## gymangel812

so i changed instructors 3 weeks ago to a better one (previous one left) and i really like her. been working on cantering and transitions. my instructor has mentioned a few times that i would be switching horses soon and today she said next week i will change horses so i can begin to jump 

downside is the horse i am switching to is too smart for his own good. i've ridden him once last summer (when i was much less experienced) and the entire lesson he pulled the reins out of my hands, i even got 2 blisters! he likes to test/intiate new riders lol and knows how to do it lol. hopefully next week goes well....


----------



## advokaitplm

gymangel812 said:


> so i changed instructors 3 weeks ago to a better one (previous one left) and i really like her. been working on cantering and transitions. my instructor has mentioned a few times that i would be switching horses soon and today she said next week i will change horses so i can begin to jump
> 
> downside is the horse i am switching to is too smart for his own good. i've ridden him once last summer (when i was much less experienced) and the entire lesson he pulled the reins out of my hands, i even got 2 blisters! he likes to test/intiate new riders lol and knows how to do it lol. hopefully next week goes well....



Those ponies, although naughty, are the best teachers though because they make you be a good rider  even when you feel like nothing good came from that lesson (I've had plenty of them) you get back on the next time and it is easier than the time before. My trainer always reminds me (almost every lesson because I'm really hard on myself) that Rome wasn't built in a day, as riders you never stop growing or learning new things even on the same horse. I'm sure it will be awesome and let us know how it goes!


----------



## LisaG719

advokaitplm said:


> I've played mounted pony games on my guy... he's like 16.3. haha He wouldn't make a half bad barrel racer if he wasn't terrified of the noise it makes when sand hits them. I ride him around with my eyes closed sometimes to focus on my balance and to get really in tune to his movements, I'm sure people think I look nuts but it helps calm both of us down.
> 
> I'm planning on getting a new bridle soon. Has anyone had any experience with the Micklem bridles at all?
> I ride him in a Figure8 with a loose ring french link snaffle right now because he's super sensitive.



Lucy is 16.2hh I'm looking at getting her into barrel racing lessons in April. I'm so short that when she rounds a barrel my stirrups are above the barrel. lol We are going to be quite the sight to see. 

I've never used Micklem bridles. I use Bobby's English Tack. Their pieces are so supple! 



gymangel812 said:


> so i changed instructors 3 weeks ago to a better one (previous one left) and i really like her. been working on cantering and transitions. my instructor has mentioned a few times that i would be switching horses soon and today she said next week i will change horses so i can begin to jump
> 
> downside is the horse i am switching to is too smart for his own good. i've ridden him once last summer (when i was much less experienced) and the entire lesson he pulled the reins out of my hands, i even got 2 blisters! he likes to test/intiate new riders lol and knows how to do it lol. hopefully next week goes well....



Lucy was in quite the mood yesterday. We spent nearly the entire ride fighting. She kept trying to pull the reins out of my hands. I was our second time in a sweet iron loose ring snaffle which I thought she'd hang on less but it looks like I'll be going back to our Myler level 2 comfort snaffle today. We also bucked at the canter once again. I'm thinking she may need to be adjusted. I ended on a good note after a short ride but today we are going for the long haul. There shall be spurs.


----------



## VanessaJean

I need to remind myself that Rome wasn't built in a day too. I get so frustrated when I have a bad ride. Need to remember why I am am riding.


----------



## advokaitplm

The mood thing must be in the air and spreading like the plague because Tosk was "distracted" today too, we had some moments of greatness and then the rest was a struggle on both our ends. Second ride in a row that's been like that.  I've been working on technical things with my arms lately and I just feel like my arms are too short and can't do what I'm supposed to be doing if that makes any sense... anyone else ever feel like that? My brain was just not connecting to the rest of my body, like my legs were just randomly weak. It was weird. :/ Hopefully it will be better tomorrow. 

I hope the 'crazy air' has passed by everyone else and only good ponies from now on!


----------



## Serina

The past few times have been like a nightmare with Lamiro bucking when I ask him to canter and just being incredibly stiff. Last sunday however it was like his back just loosened while I was riding him and after doing some more streching i decided it was a job well done and that I should finish. Sunday I was NOT up for riding AT ALL. Just didnt feel like it. I was tired and spent hours just doing odd jobs and talking to my friends while Lamiro spent hours in the paddocs and I kept postponing saddling him. Eventually I did and OH MY GOD!!! It is the best training we have ever had. Normally I have to lead him downward all the time in order to get him to relax but this time he came up in form rather quickly and I was able to sit back all the way, lift my hands above his neck and just ride. Every little message flowed through him like water and we were perfectly in sync. I was on cloud 9. After I leaned forward, tugged his ears and squeaked "I love you stinker!!!" LOL Rewarded him with sugar cubes (a rare treat), carrots and we did the 10 minute trailride 6 times with his new bestfriend Tamina (that is in heat, and while Lamiro is gelded I think he enjoyed the attention all the same)


----------



## advokaitplm

Serina said:


> The past few times have been like a nightmare with Lamiro bucking when I ask him to canter and just being incredibly stiff. Last sunday however it was like his back just loosened while I was riding him and after doing some more streching i decided it was a job well done and that I should finish. Sunday I was NOT up for riding AT ALL. Just didnt feel like it. I was tired and spent hours just doing odd jobs and talking to my friends while Lamiro spent hours in the paddocs and I kept postponing saddling him. Eventually I did and OH MY GOD!!! It is the best training we have ever had. Normally I have to lead him downward all the time in order to get him to relax but this time he came up in form rather quickly and I was able to sit back all the way, lift my hands above his neck and just ride. Every little message flowed through him like water and we were perfectly in sync. I was on cloud 9. After I leaned forward, tugged his ears and squeaked "I love you stinker!!!" LOL Rewarded him with sugar cubes (a rare treat), carrots and we did the 10 minute trailride 6 times with his new bestfriend Tamina (that is in heat, and while Lamiro is gelded I think he enjoyed the attention all the same)




YAY!! Those rides are the best, glad you had such a good boy after all that nonsense before and a tiring day before you rode!


----------



## VanessaJean

Yay for a good ride! I'm looking forward to my lesson tomorrow.


----------



## LisaG719

I had the chiro come out to work on Lucy yesterday. Like I suspected she was out almost everywhere and stiff as a board too. The chiro recommended that I avoid riding for the next few days and focus on massaging and stretching her. I've never used a chiropractor before so seeing her work was an interesting experience. I'm crossing my fingers that at the end of this I'll have a totally different horse.


----------



## VanessaJean

Fingers crossed for Lucy. 

I had a great lesson last night. My coach said I had a "seat break through" lol. We were working on shifting weight during transitions. Not sure why I found it so hard before but last night it just worked. So fun. My coach wants me to buy a horse and show with her this summer. I won't be buying one this year but maybe next year! So exciting!!


----------



## advokaitplm

VJ, That's awesome, what issues were you having before in regards to your seat and how did you feel like it changed?

I'm thoroughly irritated right now. My trainer, whose farm I also board at, told me Saturday that everyone needs to move out by mid-April (like 3 weeks) because they're moving to California. 
Not to rant too much about it but I'm just mad at the lack of courtesy and tact in which this was handled. So within 3 weeks I will have to find a new trainer, a new farrier (her husband is a farrier and was mine), and a new boarding farm. I am so freaking stressed out about this right now. :/


----------



## VanessaJean

Just a small things (tilting pelvis when asking for transitions) so simple once you get it... Not sure why it took me so long. Jumping clinic this weekend... Nervous but excited.

Sorry about your barn situation. That is really stressful. I hope you find something great close by.


----------



## advokaitplm

VanessaJean said:


> Just a small things (tilting pelvis when asking for transitions) so simple once you get it... Not sure why it took me so long. Jumping clinic this weekend... Nervous but excited.
> 
> Sorry about your barn situation. That is really stressful. I hope you find something great close by.




Oh gotcha, that makes sense. I'm in the process of trying to do something like this with my arms... not have them so stiff at the canter and it just feels like they're a foot too short to what I need to do-- keep them loose and rolling with him to maintain contact through the movement. I don't have issues with this at the walk or the trot, just the canter. Waiting for my breakthrough. 

I found a place and called to reserve a spot. It's only 15-20 mins away vs. hourish from the old place--almost 300 acres, huge perfect fields (the grass is SO well kept and paddocks are rotated well), lovely indoor, olympic sized outdoor with irrigation, huge fields to ride in (more when polo isn't in season), trails for nice long hacks, only thing is the stalls are pretty small (10'x12') but Tosk likes to stay out unless it's super nasty so that shouldn't be too much of an issue. The price is great too even though its self care now vs. having him on full care there which was only because it was so far away. I'm happy about it but I'm still just shocked at how fast everything is happening.

Bonus to moving here is that my horse will be turned out with my friends horse again who is Tosk's BFF so he won't be depressed about moving once he sees his Charlie.


----------



## VanessaJean

That's so great that Tosk will have a buddy. The new place sounds great. I can picture the pretty paddocks.


----------



## advokaitplm

VanessaJean said:


> That's so great that Tosk will have a buddy. The new place sounds great. I can picture the pretty paddocks.



I'm going to take pictures of them meeting again for the first time and I'll post them on here. They used to spoon out in the fields together (they would be laying down really close to each other and Tosk would have his neck over Charlie's withers) so it may be more than BFF . 

On another note though, every time we've ridden lately has been awesome. He's been great and super willing and happy. We've both been correcting each other which is really nice so hopefully all this progress won't be lost when we move. :/


----------



## advokaitplm

LisaG719 said:


> I had the chiro come out to work on Lucy yesterday. Like I suspected she was out almost everywhere and stiff as a board too. The chiro recommended that I avoid riding for the next few days and focus on massaging and stretching her. I've never used a chiropractor before so seeing her work was an interesting experience. I'm crossing my fingers that at the end of this I'll have a totally different horse.


How is Lucy doing now, is she feeling any better? 

Tosk loves it.
I've also been recommended to add MSM to his feed which is like the horse equivalent to glucosime chondriotin, maybe that would help her too?


----------



## advokaitplm

Sorry to keep *****ing about this but yesterday she told me that she needed to trailer my horse to the new place Tuesday (a week and two days from when she originally told us we needed to be gone by mid-April) so I told her I couldn't do that-- it was too last minute and I have a REALLY busy week this week (the earliest would be Friday which is still under two weeks from when she told us she was leaving-- that's a really fast move IMO; however I had already scheduled that the earliest I would move him would be on Saturday April 6th), to which she proceeded to keep asking/demanding/telling me he needed to be moved Tuesday. I responded "no" everytime that that didn't work for me. So what does she do... calls the boarding manager at the new farm and tells her that Tosk is arriving on Tuesday. WTF. So then I had to tell her that that was not what I agreed to at all, I don't know where she got that from, etc. This is such a ****ing mess. ullhair::censor:
How many times does it take for no to mean no? 
His coggins is being processed now but as of right now, I don't have a negative coggins so she can't move him anyways especially if I'm not there. Finally she told me they're leaving on April 10th, which is definitely not mid-****ing-April (and only 3 weeks from when she told us they were leaving). AHHHHH UGGGGGHHHHHH. I'm just so frustrated right now. 
She still owes me a lesson to which she denied--said we were all caught up. I never expected this from her and I'm really disappointed in how she is handling everything: the lack of any trace of professionalism absolutely astonishes me.


----------



## LisaG719

Lucy is still really stiff on her right side even after her chiro appointment. I'm on the fence as to whether I should schedule another appointment or not. I get mixed reviews about it from people. Some people swear by it and others think it is a bunch of hooey.


----------



## advokaitplm

LisaG719 said:


> Lucy is still really stiff on her right side even after her chiro appointment. I'm on the fence as to whether I should schedule another appointment or not. I get mixed reviews about it from people. Some people swear by it and others think it is a bunch of hooey.


Yeah, just out of curiosity have you ever been to the chiro yourself before?

I honestly thought it was a bunch of bologna until I went myself to get adjusted to see if it would help restore my balance after an injury. I can't believe how much better I feel after I go even now. I waited awhile (2 years) until I tried it with Tosk. I don't doubt that for some horses that's not going to work so then it looks like a bunch of hooey but for Tosk and I it's really helped.

I would give it another shot (of course it's obviously up to you, this is just what I would do!) and if after that there's no change then I wouldn't do it again. I really think MSM would help her if its just a general stiffness.

I hope she starts feeling better/looser soon, for both of your all's sake!


----------



## Needanotherbag

LisaG719 said:


> Lucy is still really stiff on her right side even after her chiro appointment. I'm on the fence as to whether I should schedule another appointment or not. I get mixed reviews about it from people. Some people swear by it and others think it is a bunch of hooey.




Hey there!

Equine Chiro is much like human chiro, in that one visit rarely is a fix all.  Several visits are needed for improvement.  I am a firm believer that it should also be accompanied by massage.  Especially if there's a possibility that the issue is muscular rather than skeletal.  Just my two cents for what its worth


----------



## Needanotherbag

Hi everyone!

Been away for awhile, life has been crazy busy with my massage studies, prepping for show season (memorizing dressage tests)  and running my kiddos to all the spring activities.

Havent been able to go back yet to catch up on everyone's posts, but will today.

Our first schooling show went really well!  It was a few weeks ago, and have another in two weeks.  The show was HUGE and we placed well.  The classes had up to 20 riders in them and we placed 2nd in three classes and 4th in another.  I was really pleased with her performance and really looking forward to show season now!  

No riding this week, our trainer is out of town and the mare is getting her teeth floated this morning along with shots and coggins for show season travels, so has a week to recoup.  I may visit on Wed to give her a much deserved massage though.  

Off to the gym now...if I cant ride I got to keep this old body in shape somehow!!

Have a great day!


----------



## VanessaJean

*Needanotherbag *congrats on the great results at the show. You must be really happy.

My jumping clinic went ok- first day was good, we did gymnastics and I felt I did pretty well considering its been years since I did any bounces or really any gymnastics. 2nd day wasnt as good. Jack was really stiff so I couldnt ride him. He isn't 100% sound so we have to be careful with him. I rode a mare that I had never ridden before and we just didnt click. I only ended up doing poles. I was really disappoited because I had jumped a course in my lesson Thursday and I was really excited to do the course in the clinic Saturday. I know part of being a great rider is being able to ride different horses but I just wasn't able to get her going the way I wanted. I'm disappointed with myself.


----------



## eurasiangirl

One of my college's 30+ equestrian team horses had a fluke accident today when being turned out...he broke his leg and they had to put him down  its so sad....we've lost two already this year to health issues due to old age (many of our horses are rescues/donations though many are ex medals/grand prix horses) but this is the first accident of a horse that was otherwise healthy...


----------



## LisaG719

advokaitplm said:


> Yeah, just out of curiosity have you ever been to the chiro yourself before?
> 
> I honestly thought it was a bunch of bologna until I went myself to get adjusted to see if it would help restore my balance after an injury. I can't believe how much better I feel after I go even now. I waited awhile (2 years) until I tried it with Tosk. I don't doubt that for some horses that's not going to work so then it looks like a bunch of hooey but for Tosk and I it's really helped.
> 
> I would give it another shot (of course it's obviously up to you, this is just what I would do!) and if after that there's no change then I wouldn't do it again. I really think MSM would help her if its just a general stiffness.
> 
> I hope she starts feeling better/looser soon, for both of your all's sake!






Needanotherbag said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Equine Chiro is much like human chiro, in that one visit rarely is a fix all.  Several visits are needed for improvement.  I am a firm believer that it should also be accompanied by massage.  Especially if there's a possibility that the issue is muscular rather than skeletal.  Just my two cents for what its worth



I've never been to a chiro myself. But, I think you're both right. It is going to take several visits before seeing any real change. 



eurasiangirl said:


> One of my college's 30+ equestrian team horses had a fluke accident today when being turned out...he broke his leg and they had to put him down  its so sad....we've lost two already this year to health issues due to old age (many of our horses are rescues/donations though many are ex medals/grand prix horses) but this is the first accident of a horse that was otherwise healthy...



Aw, that's heart breaking.


----------



## Needanotherbag

eurasiangirl said:


> One of my college's 30+ equestrian team horses had a fluke accident today when being turned out...he broke his leg and they had to put him down  its so sad....we've lost two already this year to health issues due to old age (many of our horses are rescues/donations though many are ex medals/grand prix horses) but this is the first accident of a horse that was otherwise healthy...



Wow that is so sad...it's one of my biggest fears, that and colic.


----------



## VanessaJean

So sorry. That is really sad news.



eurasiangirl said:


> One of my college's 30+ equestrian team horses had a fluke accident today when being turned out...he broke his leg and they had to put him down  its so sad....we've lost two already this year to health issues due to old age (many of our horses are rescues/donations though many are ex medals/grand prix horses) but this is the first accident of a horse that was otherwise healthy...


----------



## advokaitplm

eurasiangirl said:


> One of my college's 30+ equestrian team horses had a fluke accident today when being turned out...he broke his leg and they had to put him down  its so sad....we've lost two already this year to health issues due to old age (many of our horses are rescues/donations though many are ex medals/grand prix horses) but this is the first accident of a horse that was otherwise healthy...


  I'm really sorry for you and your stable's loss. My heart goes out to all of you. :cry:


----------



## gymangel812

finally got to ride my new horse (well not mine, but a new school horse, didn't get to for the past 2 weeks because he was being used for other lessons because of spring break). it went much better than i thought it would. this is henny:


he is part draft so he's huge. he's very smart and gets bored easily and tries to get out of working but our lesson today was pretty good. we even trotted over crossrails for the first time!

i need to buy spurs for him, my instructor will let me borrow them but after forgetting to give them back and having to drive back i think it's best that i get my own pair... as long as they're not too much. the kind i used had a rounded metal end and there was a leather part that went under my heel and around the front with a belt buckle. is there a name i could use to look for some online? does anyone have any suggestions for an inexpensive pair?



VanessaJean said:


> *Needanotherbag *congrats on the great results at the show. You must be really happy.
> 
> My jumping clinic went ok- first day was good, we did gymnastics and I felt I did pretty well considering its been years since I did any bounces or really any gymnastics. 2nd day wasnt as good. Jack was really stiff so I couldnt ride him. He isn't 100% sound so we have to be careful with him. I rode a mare that I had never ridden before and we just didnt click. I only ended up doing poles. I was really disappoited because I had jumped a course in my lesson Thursday and I was really excited to do the course in the clinic Saturday. I know part of being a great rider is being able to ride different horses but I just wasn't able to get her going the way I wanted. I'm disappointed with myself.


weird question, but what is gymnastics? i know what it is when it comes to humans but not horses LOL



eurasiangirl said:


> One of my college's 30+ equestrian team horses had a fluke accident today when being turned out...he broke his leg and they had to put him down  its so sad....we've lost two already this year to health issues due to old age (many of our horses are rescues/donations though many are ex medals/grand prix horses) but this is the first accident of a horse that was otherwise healthy...


that's so sad


----------



## VanessaJean

Gymnastics and bounces- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOJY9gxmTP8
This isn't me but was the closest I could find.


----------



## floridasun8

I had never heard of gymnastics myself either and I've been riding since I was young  LOL  I can definitely see how it can help a lot with balance though!

gymangel812....Henry is gorgeous!    Congrats on a great ride and new horse.

eurasiangirl....I'm sorry to hear about the horse at your stable having to be put down.  That is always so sad to hear and hard to go through.  

I finally got out to the stable on Sunday after having to be off for 2 weeks due to bad weather and then Easter when my trainer was away and missed it!   I also had a breakthrough with the mare that I ride weekly as well that we clicked a lot more for this ride than previously.  She used to be very stubborn and as she knows that she is stronger than I am, she tried to take advantage of it, leaving me with many bruises, rein rash, etc. in the wake  LOL   This week she was so much better and listened well, so maybe from now on she'll be easier to deal with.   The bad part is that the stable uses this mare a lot for many different people and also a lot for trail rides for inexperienced riders so she definitely tries to take advantage of the fact that most people that ride her wont correct her.   Just like a kid that is allowed to get away with whatever they want on the weekends, when it comes to the other times, they are a little brat.  That describes her to a tee!  LOL


----------



## SunglassLove

Ahhh I love Henny!!! Adorbs!!

My guy just had another trim and a huge abscess, but it seems we are getting through all the hoof issues. *fingers crossed* that he'll get back into work after another trim!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Gymangel - Henry is so cute!  I do love a big horse, I bet he's fun!

florida - the mare I used to lease was the same way.  She was a lesson horse before I had started leasing, and we had a few bad habits to fix. She was gate sour, and it took a battle of wills for her to realize that no matter what she pulled, I was not going to the gate when we were working.  She through some tantrums but eventually realized I wasn't about to give in like the lesson kids and started to listen.  I miss that mare sometimes, we eventually bonded, and when I bought my new girl last year, I always felt like I abandoned that horse   I hear she has a new lease, so at least she's got attention.

Have another schooling show this weekend, and am putting in the hours of memorizing my dressage tests for first big show in May.   Memorizing is really hard for me, so its a huge challenge to have three tests to ride on the first day of the show.  Exciting stuff though!


----------



## LisaG719

VanessaJean said:


> Gymnastics and bounces- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOJY9gxmTP8
> This isn't me but was the closest I could find.



The editing on that is enough to give me a seizure. Goodness.  I didn't realize that was gymnastics.


----------



## advokaitplm

Needanotherbag, be sure to let us know how training for the shows and the shows themselves go for you all! Best of luck and can't wait to hear all about it!

gymangel, he's absolutely precious! I'm a sucker for flashy color. 

Sunglass, how is the abscess doing? I hope he gets better soon! Abscesses are such pains. 

Update on Tosk:
He has settled in EXTREMELY well at the new farm and has essentially been an angel the past week--no spooks for the hell of it, no god awful attitude, etc. He just fell back into the routine with his BFF Charlie, which I'm happy about because he's happy. Charlie does really annoy me sometimes though as he has absolutely NO manners. He will kick out (only a few feet away the first time he did it) when you shew him away in the field because he'll chase Tosk as I'm bringing him up and has no boundaries with humans. I'm friends with his owner but it's so awkward to tell someone that their horse is borderline dangerous because they can't bother to discipline him (she thinks its cute and playful when he kicks out like that). He's 17.1 and very mouthy too which doesn't help but seriously horses are like children you have to tell them 'no' sometimes. Hope everyone else has an awesome week of riding!


----------



## VanessaJean

Sorry for the crazy video... It wasn't mine. It was the closest I could find to what we do.


----------



## advokaitplm

I really need to start doing gymnastics with my guy some more to benefit the both of us.

I have this really great opportunity to ride with girl who's aiming for the Rio Olympics, her trainer is Allie Knowles whose competing in Rolex this year. She just joined the same sorority as me (I'm a senior, she's a freshman). I know this is a really amazing opportunity but I'm apprehensive about it because she is quite young/ a bit younger than me, I know this is dumb but what would you all do in this situation... go with someone older maybe not as talented or go with someone super talented and very young (same price)? I've been thinking about maybe doing both too.


----------



## SunglassLove

advokaitplm said:


> Sunglass, how is the abscess doing? I hope he gets better soon! Abscesses are such pains.
> 
> Update on Tosk:
> He has settled in EXTREMELY well at the new farm and has essentially been an angel the past week--no spooks for the hell of it, no god awful attitude, etc. He just fell back into the routine with his BFF Charlie, which I'm happy about because he's happy. Charlie does really annoy me sometimes though as he has absolutely NO manners. He will kick out (only a few feet away the first time he did it) when you shew him away in the field because he'll chase Tosk as I'm bringing him up and has no boundaries with humans. I'm friends with his owner but it's so awkward to tell someone that their horse is borderline dangerous because they can't bother to discipline him (she thinks its cute and playful when he kicks out like that). He's 17.1 and very mouthy too which doesn't help but seriously horses are like children you have to tell them 'no' sometimes. Hope everyone else has an awesome week of riding!


 

Curly's doing TONS better - he's 99% sound now that my farrier attacked the abscess with a vengeance. 

I'd tell your friend about the horse... she might have some tricks up her sleeve as to how to control him. My horse can be a PITA in turnout cause he's like a puppy dog and will make life hell at the gate... but anyone that complains to me about him gets privileges to smack him on the shoulder (which makes him sulk and go away... as long as I am fully aware that said person knows what the heck they are doing).


----------



## loriw

Hi everyone! First time posting here and need a little encouragement. I have a wonderful 9 yr old OTTB who is a very typical OTTB. I've had him about a year and a half and he's made great strides ( no pun intended).  We do a lot of natural (Ray Hunt, Buck style) natural horsemanship training with him and he's gone from a very stand offish horse to a puppy dog and from riding around with his head high in the air to very soft (lots of work leaving his mouth alone after the track and eventing ruined it).

But.... He's still very nervous and not confident on the trails and after having two head surgeries and 6 months off of riding I decided to send him off for some professional training - same type of training but with a man who wouldn't be afraid to take him out and work out his trail issues. Well after 6 weeks he told me that while he's made a LOT of progress he regresses after a couple days off and he has a proposition for me. He wants to keep him for 6-9 months to work out his issues without working him 5 days a week because he thinks its too much for him and wants to take it down a notch to 3 days a week. And he's not going to charge me (just the price of food) and he's going to give me his daughters horse as a "loaner" horse. He's done his a few times for special horses that need long term training and he said its good training for him too. So I guess its a win win for all involved but I just feel so guilty! Like I'm abandoning my horse - even though I can go visit him anytime and this man is truly one of the "good ones" and completely selfless. And more importantly he's doing it for the best of albie, my horse, to help him get past this confidence issue so he will be a happier horse in the long run. 

You all still with me - thoughts?? Thank you! Lori


----------



## Needanotherbag

lori - it sounds like you have found a good trainer that wants to help you and your horse.  My question would be how often will you be involved in the training?  If you aren't, then once you get your horse back, how will you know how to ride and handle him differently to keep his training?  

My mare is in full training, with me riding in lessons twice a week, sometimes three times a week, so that I am continuously growing with her.


----------



## loriw

I will be going up there every couple of weeks (he's about 2 1/2 hours away) at which time I will be involved in groundwork and riding.  The trainer will make sure that I am comfortable riding him before I take him back.  When I was up there on Friday, after our trail ride (when I was on the "loaner" horse, we were standing around and he could tell I wanted to get on Albie so I did and just was casually walking around doing simple things and it was all good.  I'm very comfortable in the ring - just not on trails (because Albie isn't and our nervous fees on each other!)


----------



## Needanotherbag

loriw said:


> I will be going up there every couple of weeks (he's about 2 1/2 hours away) at which time I will be involved in groundwork and riding.  The trainer will make sure that I am comfortable riding him before I take him back.  When I was up there on Friday, after our trail ride (when I was on the "loaner" horse, we were standing around and he could tell I wanted to get on Albie so I did and just was casually walking around doing simple things and it was all good.  I'm very comfortable in the ring - just not on trails (because Albie isn't and our nervous fees on each other!)


Sounds like a really good situation for you both then!!


----------



## advokaitplm

SunglassLove said:


> Curly's doing TONS better - he's 99% sound now that my farrier attacked the abscess with a vengeance.
> 
> I'd tell your friend about the horse... she might have some tricks up her sleeve as to how to control him. My horse can be a PITA in turnout cause he's like a puppy dog and will make life hell at the gate... but anyone that complains to me about him gets privileges to smack him on the shoulder (which makes him sulk and go away... as long as I am fully aware that said person knows what the heck they are doing).


 
Oh, she knows. She's given me to okay to smack him which I do. She just thinks its cute so she lets him walk all over everything/do whatever he wants/etc. He literally kicked out at me in the paddock and was only a foot or so away from my face with his hoof and she just thought it was the greatest/cutest thing ever. That's fine when they're playful in the field far away but not that close to my face, that's simply dangerous and a lack of respect for people on his part. You know what I mean?


On a lighter note, I'm super excited for Rolex this weekend. I'm going to get a new bridle, half pad, and breeches (hopefully Ariat!). I'm volunteering in the am tomorrow for dressage so I'm free to watch XC and stadium and shop the rest of the days. 
How are everyone's horses doing?
Let's see some more pictures!


----------



## advokaitplm

loriw said:


> I will be going up there every couple of weeks (he's about 2 1/2 hours away) at which time I will be involved in groundwork and riding.  The trainer will make sure that I am comfortable riding him before I take him back.  When I was up there on Friday, after our trail ride (when I was on the "loaner" horse, we were standing around and he could tell I wanted to get on Albie so I did and just was casually walking around doing simple things and it was all good.  I'm very comfortable in the ring - just not on trails (because Albie isn't and our nervous fees on each other!)



That's awesome! I'm glad you all found a great trainer that can help both of you all out.

What do you plan on doing with Albie?


----------



## loriw

advokaitplm said:


> That's awesome! I'm glad you all found a great trainer that can help both of you all out.
> 
> What do you plan on doing with Albie?



Mostly English pleasure and trail riding.  I used to jump but after to surgeries on my head I think its probably safer if I don't do that any more (well maybe a tiny cross rail!).  I'm looking forward to speaking with Sam this afternoon to see how Albie did on his new lighter regimen and for your enjoyment - a picture of Albie before he left for training and Albie the racehorse learning to rope cattle!!


----------



## gymangel812

first ride back from a 12 day vacation. was on my previous horse. lesson went well but i was a bit rusty lol. my instructor said i could start a partial lease if i wanted she also suggested other ways that i could ride more (pace rides, clinics, fox hunting). not sure if i'm going to do the partial lease (not sure if i have the time) but i'm def. going to look into the other things. my small vacation left me missing riding....


----------



## roamingnome

Hi!
New here!
Wanted to join in the fun, as I love my horse more than anything!!
I've had a bunch over my riding career-age 3->present, which is just shy of 20 years!- but I've had this one the longest, and he will be mine forever 

Bought him as an 8yo in Holland, doing the 1.40's, and I was doing itty bitty hunters lol! He's taught me so much!!!
We've been champion everywhere from WEF to Kentucky to Vermont!

In college he went through 'early retirement' and hung out on a ranch near my school, and he learned to be a horse again  

Now that I've been out of school or a year and am really settled in my job I've moved him back to a show barn, but a more low-key one 

We're actually showing tomorrow for the first time in 2 years!!!

Anyways, without further ado- meet Midget!!


----------



## advokaitplm

roamingnome said:


> Hi!
> New here!
> Wanted to join in the fun, as I love my horse more than anything!!
> I've had a bunch over my riding career-age 3->present, which is just shy of 20 years!- but I've had this one the longest, and he will be mine forever
> 
> Bought him as an 8yo in Holland, doing the 1.40's, and I was doing itty bitty hunters lol! He's taught me so much!!!
> We've been champion everywhere from WEF to Kentucky to Vermont!
> 
> In college he went through 'early retirement' and hung out on a ranch near my school, and he learned to be a horse again
> 
> Now that I've been out of school or a year and am really settled in my job I've moved him back to a show barn, but a more low-key one
> 
> We're actually showing tomorrow for the first time in 2 years!!!
> 
> Anyways, without further ado- meet Midget!!
> View attachment 2159251




He's lovely, good luck at your show and let us know how it goes/how it went!


----------



## VanessaJean

Awww he is so handsome.


----------



## SunglassLove

roamingnome said:


> Hi!
> New here!
> Wanted to join in the fun, as I love my horse more than anything!!
> I've had a bunch over my riding career-age 3->present, which is just shy of 20 years!- but I've had this one the longest, and he will be mine forever
> 
> Bought him as an 8yo in Holland, doing the 1.40's, and I was doing itty bitty hunters lol! He's taught me so much!!!
> We've been champion everywhere from WEF to Kentucky to Vermont!
> 
> In college he went through 'early retirement' and hung out on a ranch near my school, and he learned to be a horse again
> 
> Now that I've been out of school or a year and am really settled in my job I've moved him back to a show barn, but a more low-key one
> 
> We're actually showing tomorrow for the first time in 2 years!!!
> 
> Anyways, without further ado- meet Midget!!


 

He's adorable, and I LOVE that name!! How'd you guys do at the show?

I'm looking to compete in my first show this season since my monster's been off - about 3 years now. Can't wait for that first ride back in the ring


----------



## LisaG719

advokaitplm said:


> I really need to start doing gymnastics with my guy some more to benefit the both of us.
> 
> I have this really great opportunity to ride with girl who's aiming for the Rio Olympics, her trainer is Allie Knowles whose competing in Rolex this year. She just joined the same sorority as me (I'm a senior, she's a freshman). I know this is a really amazing opportunity but I'm apprehensive about it because she is quite young/ a bit younger than me, I know this is dumb but what would you all do in this situation... go with someone older maybe not as talented or go with someone super talented and very young (same price)? I've been thinking about maybe doing both too.



I'd go with talent. 



loriw said:


> Hi everyone! First time posting here and need a little encouragement. I have a wonderful 9 yr old OTTB who is a very typical OTTB. I've had him about a year and a half and he's made great strides ( no pun intended).  We do a lot of natural (Ray Hunt, Buck style) natural horsemanship training with him and he's gone from a very stand offish horse to a puppy dog and from riding around with his head high in the air to very soft (lots of work leaving his mouth alone after the track and eventing ruined it).
> 
> But.... He's still very nervous and not confident on the trails and after having two head surgeries and 6 months off of riding I decided to send him off for some professional training - same type of training but with a man who wouldn't be afraid to take him out and work out his trail issues. Well after 6 weeks he told me that while he's made a LOT of progress he regresses after a couple days off and he has a proposition for me. He wants to keep him for 6-9 months to work out his issues without working him 5 days a week because he thinks its too much for him and wants to take it down a notch to 3 days a week. And he's not going to charge me (just the price of food) and he's going to give me his daughters horse as a "loaner" horse. He's done his a few times for special horses that need long term training and he said its good training for him too. So I guess its a win win for all involved but I just feel so guilty! Like I'm abandoning my horse - even though I can go visit him anytime and this man is truly one of the "good ones" and completely selfless. And more importantly he's doing it for the best of albie, my horse, to help him get past this confidence issue so he will be a happier horse in the long run.
> 
> You all still with me - thoughts?? Thank you! Lori



That sounds like a great opportunity. I'd jump right on that! Proper training takes time. 



roamingnome said:


> Hi!
> New here!
> Wanted to join in the fun, as I love my horse more than anything!!
> I've had a bunch over my riding career-age 3->present, which is just shy of 20 years!- but I've had this one the longest, and he will be mine forever
> 
> Bought him as an 8yo in Holland, doing the 1.40's, and I was doing itty bitty hunters lol! He's taught me so much!!!
> We've been champion everywhere from WEF to Kentucky to Vermont!
> 
> In college he went through 'early retirement' and hung out on a ranch near my school, and he learned to be a horse again
> 
> Now that I've been out of school or a year and am really settled in my job I've moved him back to a show barn, but a more low-key one
> 
> We're actually showing tomorrow for the first time in 2 years!!!
> 
> Anyways, without further ado- meet Midget!!



Nice looking boy!


----------



## advokaitplm

LisaG719 said:


> I'd go with talent.



Thanks for your reply, I had actually already contacted her earlier this week. She's excited to get a client based started here and I'm excited to be working with her, we have tentatively scheduled a lesson for sometime next week after finals are over so I will update as soon as we have a lesson! 

While at Rolex I splurged and bought a new Micklem bridle, which is just completely magic and Tosk loves it, a Matrix half pad with inserts, a Charles Owen skullcap and another name plate bracelet because I lost the first one that I got. :shame:resents


----------



## SunglassLove

We jumped!!!!! When I got out to the barn yesterday, everyone was out on the freshly mowed XC course, so I hacked out there. Nutso got so hyper my barn owner lowered some stuff for me to take him over.

He dragged me over everything! We did about 4 different XC jumps including a bank. 

We're back!!!!! Just in time for show season!


----------



## VanessaJean

I had a really good lesson last night. I have been riding a different horse (Roxy) and she is difficult. She's 1/2 Arab so she is somewhat hot and she tests me a lot. Our first few lessons were not great but last night I felt like we finally clicked and she was listening to me. Great confidence boost for me.


----------



## advokaitplm

SunglassLove said:


> We jumped!!!!! When I got out to the barn yesterday, everyone was out on the freshly mowed XC course, so I hacked out there. Nutso got so hyper my barn owner lowered some stuff for me to take him over.
> 
> He dragged me over everything! We did about 4 different XC jumps including a bank.
> 
> We're back!!!!! Just in time for show season!


YAY!!!! I'm glad he's all healed up from that nasty abscess and is feeling much better, even if he is feeling his oats.


----------



## inspiredgem

After more than 12 weeks off I'm riding today.  My new saddle is finally here and the saddle fitter is coming out this morning to deliver it and make sure it fits properly.  I'm excited and a little nervous at the same time.


----------



## roamingnome

advokaitplm said:


> He's lovely, good luck at your show and let us know how it goes/how it went!



Thank you!!

He was great- we were champion!!


----------



## floridasun8

Hi all....haven't checked in in a while, but wanted to pop in and say hey and hope everyone's riding and horses are doing well.

My barn has 2 new babies that have been born within the last 2 weeks.  One is a chestnut and one is a paint...so totally adorable that I could sit and watch them all day!  Sqqqquuuueeeee!!   Will try to get some pics soon, but I always leave my phone in the car when I go out so as not to drop it or break it and can never get pics.

I've also had a breakthrough recently with the mare that I ride.  She used to give me such gruff as i posted before that she is one that they also use on trail rides with a lot of inexperienced riders, but she has finally gotten used to me I think and actually listens most of our lesson for a few weeks now    Every once in a while they still try to pull a fast one, but a quick correction and she's back to listening again.


----------



## advokaitplm

roamingnome said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> He was great- we were champion!!


YAY!!!

Be sure to post some pictures from the show if you have any!


----------



## gymangel812

rode a different horse for the first time (the horse i'm supposed to be riding for the past 2 months i've only been able to ride 3x due to various issues). it was a cute haflinger pony. my first time riding a pony and wow posting was different! luckily i'm short so i fit decently on him. he was the exact opposite of the 2 other horses i've ridden. he wants to go and is very brave. the slightest squeeze and he is off lol. i wasn't use to that much pulling to get a horse to slow down. he was fun though!

i've been pondering with the idea of a partial lease on a horse. has anyone here done a full/partial lease on a horse? about how much $$$ am i looking at? i would ride 1x per week (outside of my lesson) i think. i'm just starting to jump and not at some fancy stable lol. i'd like to get an idea before i ask my trainer.


----------



## VanessaJean

*Gymangel* I currently part lease a horse. I pay 235.00 a month and that includes 1 lesson a week as well as my lease. I ride once a week outside my lesson. I'm sure prices vary depending on where you live. Its nice to be able to ride alone (or with a friend) and focus on things to work on. I'm considering a full lease maybe this fall.


----------



## gymangel812

VanessaJean said:


> *Gymangel* I currently part lease a horse. I pay 235.00 a month and that includes 1 lesson a week as well as my lease. I ride once a week outside my lesson. I'm sure prices vary depending on where you live. Its nice to be able to ride alone (or with a friend) and focus on things to work on. I'm considering a full lease maybe this fall.



 wow jealous,I pay 260 a  month for just a lesson a week.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Hi everyone!

Have been away from tPF for awhile since show season has arrived its been incredibly busy!  Hope everyone is doing great!

Had good schooling shows, and then we hit the first of our breed show circuit.  Had an incredible time!  We had three dressage tests and 7 hunter pleasure classes of the course of 4 days.  We placed 1st in three classes, and a reserve champion.  At the end of the week we received high point for our divisions.  I was ecstatic!  We head to regionals next month, can't wait!!

Sounds like everyone is having some great lessons and rides recently!!


----------



## gymangel812

Needanotherbag said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Have been away from tPF for awhile since show season has arrived its been incredibly busy!  Hope everyone is doing great!
> 
> Had good schooling shows, and then we hit the first of our breed show circuit.  Had an incredible time!  We had three dressage tests and 7 hunter pleasure classes of the course of 4 days.  We placed 1st in three classes, and a reserve champion.  At the end of the week we received high point for our divisions.  I was ecstatic!  We head to regionals next month, can't wait!!
> 
> Sounds like everyone is having some great lessons and rides recently!!


wow congrats!!!!!

well i found out how much a partial lease is... $55 per ride  sounds a bit expensive given a lesson is only $10 more. i want to ride more but that sounds like a bit much $$. i might do one extra ride every 2 weeks.


----------



## VanessaJean

*Needanotherbag *congrats! All your hard work is paying off. You and your girl are a great team.


----------



## Serina

VanessaJean said:


> I had a really good lesson last night. I have been riding a different horse (Roxy) and she is difficult. She's 1/2 Arab so she is somewhat hot and she tests me a lot. Our first few lessons were not great but last night I felt like we finally clicked and she was listening to me. Great confidence boost for me.


 
Its so AWESOME that first time you feel it starting to work!! Good job!


----------



## Serina

Needanotherbag said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Have been away from tPF for awhile since show season has arrived its been incredibly busy!  Hope everyone is doing great!
> 
> Had good schooling shows, and then we hit the first of our breed show circuit.  Had an incredible time!  We had three dressage tests and 7 hunter pleasure classes of the course of 4 days.  We placed 1st in three classes, and a reserve champion.  At the end of the week we received high point for our divisions.  I was ecstatic!  We head to regionals next month, can't wait!!
> 
> Sounds like everyone is having some great lessons and rides recently!!


 
Congrats! That's awesome! You two are a great team.


----------



## Serina

roamingnome said:


> Hi!
> New here!
> Wanted to join in the fun, as I love my horse more than anything!!
> I've had a bunch over my riding career-age 3->present, which is just shy of 20 years!- but I've had this one the longest, and he will be mine forever
> 
> Bought him as an 8yo in Holland, doing the 1.40's, and I was doing itty bitty hunters lol! He's taught me so much!!!
> We've been champion everywhere from WEF to Kentucky to Vermont!
> 
> In college he went through 'early retirement' and hung out on a ranch near my school, and he learned to be a horse again
> 
> Now that I've been out of school or a year and am really settled in my job I've moved him back to a show barn, but a more low-key one
> 
> We're actually showing tomorrow for the first time in 2 years!!!
> 
> Anyways, without further ado- meet Midget!!
> View attachment 2159251


 

he's lovely


----------



## roamingnome

Serina said:


> he's lovely



Thank you!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Serina said:


> Congrats! That's awesome! You two are a great team.



Thanks!  I'm so excited with how far we've come in a year!


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> *Needanotherbag *congrats! All your hard work is paying off. You and your girl are a great team.



Thanks so much VJ!!!


----------



## gymangel812

so i had the choice to switch lesson days or switch to a pony i've ridden a few times. the pony is the opposite of the other horses i've ridden, fast and full of energy. i chose the pony since i didn't have any experience with a fast horse so far. here's mr jingles, a haflinger pony:




despite his timid nature, he actually loves to jump and work. my trainer said i would be able to do more with him than the horse i recently switched too (only rode him 3-4x because of various issues even though i was supposed to be riding him for the past 2-3 months). luckily i'm petite so he fits me pretty well. he's such a cutie too with his frizzy mane!


----------



## floridasun8

This thread has been quiet for a while so just checking in to see how everyone is doing.

Just got back from the barn myself and my trainer actually wants me to think about starting to show!   In all my years of riding, even when I was younger I never really considered it before, but now....*shrug*

Does anyone else here show?  Since there are so many more classes, training, preparing, etc. that you have to do, plus the shows themselves, how much time do you have to commit on a weekly basis to participate?    Right now, I'm only at the barn about 2 hours on a once a week basis and not sure how much extra time that I would have since I have 2 jobs currently, have a boyfriend, dogs, a daughter, etc. to fit into my schedule as well.   Can anyone that is into showing shed some light on what is involved for you?

Otherwise, things are going great here in our weekly rides.  Currently working on transitions from trot to canter instead of my girl wanting to break into a canter from a dead stop  LOL  and being that she has some long strides, I get a little thrown about when she does that, especially unexpectedly  LOL    

Hope everyone else is going well with your horses!


----------



## roamingnome

floridasun8 said:


> This thread has been quiet for a while so just checking in to see how everyone is doing.
> 
> Just got back from the barn myself and my trainer actually wants me to think about starting to show!   In all my years of riding, even when I was younger I never really considered it before, but now....*shrug*
> 
> Does anyone else here show?  Since there are so many more classes, training, preparing, etc. that you have to do, plus the shows themselves, how much time do you have to commit on a weekly basis to participate?    Right now, I'm only at the barn about 2 hours on a once a week basis and not sure how much extra time that I would have since I have 2 jobs currently, have a boyfriend, dogs, a daughter, etc. to fit into my schedule as well.   Can anyone that is into showing shed some light on what is involved for you?
> 
> Otherwise, things are going great here in our weekly rides.  Currently working on transitions from trot to canter instead of my girl wanting to break into a canter from a dead stop  LOL  and being that she has some long strides, I get a little thrown about when she does that, especially unexpectedly  LOL
> 
> Hope everyone else is going well with your horses!



When I was showing 30+ weeks a year at the AA shows, I was at the barn about 25/30 hours a week, not including showing!

Now I'm a working gal so I'm at the barn any where from 6-15 hours per week, and I'm still showing, but at a more local level 
My 'trainer' is great, we have an understanding that because I'm a very advanced rider I don't need to be on the 'show' plan like the rest of her clients which means:
2 lessons/week
2 additional rides/week (minimum)

She does not let anyone who rides/lessons once a week to show over 18"
She also encourages anyone who wants to show to lease/buy.


----------



## floridasun8

roamingnome said:


> When I was showing 30+ weeks a year at the AA shows, I was at the barn about 25/30 hours a week, not including showing!
> 
> Now I'm a working gal so I'm at the barn any where from 6-15 hours per week, and I'm still showing, but at a more local level
> My 'trainer' is great, we have an understanding that because I'm a very advanced rider I don't need to be on the 'show' plan like the rest of her clients which means:
> 2 lessons/week
> 2 additional rides/week (minimum)
> 
> She does not let anyone who rides/lessons once a week to show over 18"
> She also encourages anyone who wants to show to lease/buy.



Thanks!   I would definitely plan on starting out (or even staying at) just local/ regional shows so I could possibly fit in the 2-4 lessons/ rides/ preps, etc. a week but not much more than that.   

Luckily my barn doesn't make the show riders lease or buy their own since I just dont have the income for that at the moment, but I'll have to really consider whether or not I want to/ can get into showing at some point.  I really do love being at the barn/ hanging out/ riding, caring for the horses, etc. it's just a shame that my barn is about 40 minutes away from my house and that damn thing called life and responsbilities has to always get in the way


----------



## VanessaJean

How's everyone doing? I have been having fun riding my new lease mare Roxy. She's really fun. I am having trouble finding new things to do when I ride alone. I get lazy and don't work like I do in lessons. Anyone have any tips/ideas for my solo rides?


----------



## loriw

loriw said:


> Hi everyone! First time posting here and need a little encouragement. I have a wonderful 9 yr old OTTB who is a very typical OTTB. I've had him about a year and a half and he's made great strides ( no pun intended).  We do a lot of natural (Ray Hunt, Buck style) natural horsemanship training with him and he's gone from a very stand offish horse to a puppy dog and from riding around with his head high in the air to very soft (lots of work leaving his mouth alone after the track and eventing ruined it).
> 
> But.... He's still very nervous and not confident on the trails and after having two head surgeries and 6 months off of riding I decided to send him off for some professional training - same type of training but with a man who wouldn't be afraid to take him out and work out his trail issues. Well after 6 weeks he told me that while he's made a LOT of progress he regresses after a couple days off and he has a proposition for me. He wants to keep him for 6-9 months to work out his issues without working him 5 days a week because he thinks its too much for him and wants to take it down a notch to 3 days a week. And he's not going to charge me (just the price of food) and he's going to give me his daughters horse as a "loaner" horse. He's done his a few times for special horses that need long term training and he said its good training for him too. So I guess its a win win for all involved but I just feel so guilty! Like I'm abandoning my horse - even though I can go visit him anytime and this man is truly one of the "good ones" and completely selfless. And more importantly he's doing it for the best of albie, my horse, to help him get past this confidence issue so he will be a happier horse in the long run.
> 
> You all still with me - thoughts?? Thank you! Lori



Update time!  
I went up to see Albie last Friday and...... he's ready to come home!!  I took him out on a trail ride with Sam and he was awesome!  Sam literally transformed him.  Granted I'm sure we will have days that aren't as perfect as Friday was, but wow, what a change!  He was calm and cool and a total rockstar!  I think it helped that I put on "my big girl pants", lol and took a lot of deep breaths and chilled out myself.  Sam did put us in a situation where we had to stand still for a while which Albie was not thrilled about but he wanted to watch how I would work him and I did pretty good.  But the rest of the long ride was just great and he'll be coming home later this week.  I'm so happy I could just burst!  Will keep you all posted after he gets back 
P.S.  Attaching a picture of Albie getting some love from Sam's adorable daughters!!


----------



## loriw

Upperville is a great venue to watch a horse show - just beautiful!!


----------



## loriw

Its not Upperville if it doesn't rain


----------



## advokaitplm

Needanotherbag, congrats on your show! 

Loriw, that's great that you and Albie are starting to click/be comfortable with each other! 

Tosk is doing good, I'm considering getting a western saddle and just trail riding with him for awhile since I have some health issues going on-- I'm convinced whatever higher power there is doesn't want me to event anymore. Seems like any time we start to make a decent amount of progress towards that goal again something is always thrown into the mix to set us back to square one.


----------



## gymangel812

well i'm officially leasing a horse. this is barclay:



he's a liver chestnut paint (believe it or not lol). he's a great horse when ridden but has poor ground manners i now get to ride 2x a week


----------



## advokaitplm

gymangel812 said:


> well i'm officially leasing a horse. this is barclay:
> 
> 
> 
> he's a liver chestnut paint (believe it or not lol). he's a great horse when ridden but has poor ground manners i now get to ride 2x a week



Congrats on your lease, he's beautiful!


----------



## VanessaJean

Fun! I'm leasing as well. Its great to ride on your own.


----------



## VanessaJean

So I have some exciting new- DH has agreed to buy me a horse. I have been looking and have 4 that I want to see here in my home province. Trying to avoid a costly trip out of province if I don't have too. I would love all of your opinions on the 4 horses if you guys want me to post the info/pics? I am going to see one tomorrow- 9 year old appaloosa mare. I really thought I would be looking for a TB or QH but this mare seems special and my coach really likes her. She is trained Western but also Hunter Under Saddle and her owner thinks she would love to jump. This is her:


----------



## floridasun8

What a sweet hubby you have!!     I never have bought my own horse.....yet.....so I don't really know a lot about buying, but she is beautiful and I would just say to ride them all, figure out what you really want out of a horse and then just who you bond with.   You should feel that connection with the horse that is right for you.

How exciting though...congratulations!!!


----------



## gymangel812

VanessaJean said:


> So I have some exciting new- DH has agreed to buy me a horse. I have been looking and have 4 that I want to see here in my home province. Trying to avoid a costly trip out of province if I don't have too. I would love all of your opinions on the 4 horses if you guys want me to post the info/pics? I am going to see one tomorrow- 9 year old appaloosa mare. I really thought I would be looking for a TB or QH but this mare seems special and my coach really likes her. She is trained Western but also Hunter Under Saddle and her owner thinks she would love to jump. This is her:



 wow her coloring is gorgeous!!!  yay for getting your own horse soon!


----------



## VanessaJean

We went to see the Appy mare and she was a real doll but very Western. Not sure if she would make a very good jumper. We are going to see 2 more horses this week, a 6 year old paint mare and a 6 year old TB.


----------



## sally.m

VanessaJean said:


> We went to see the Appy mare and she was a real doll but very Western. Not sure if she would make a very good jumper. We are going to see 2 more horses this week, a 6 year old paint mare and a 6 year old TB.



Good luck with finding a horse! Does hubby know what he is letting himself in for if you get a horse? The expense, coming second, getting his dinner late! My poor DH knows my Baby Able comes first!

Please send your good thoughts to my Able. He has been very lame and only sound with a huge amount of pain meds. He has seen the remedial farrier twice and nothing is helping so he has to go for x rays on his foot on Thursday. I had a major freakout yesterday because if something is majorly wrong, There may be no going back. Im praying its something like an abcess, something that can be treated, but this foot as been a problem since day one. I really dont want to lose my baby to untreatable lameness.


----------



## gymangel812

i got to jump a grid for the first time yesterday!! it was 3 x-rails plus a single pole on the ground at the end (going to add a x-rail a few strides after the grid in my next lesson  )

does anyone have some exercises that i can do on my lease ride to improve my jumping? i just started a few months ago. the exercises can't involve actually jumping though lol. i was think maybe practicing my release/jumping form over a single pole on the ground but that's all i can think of.... i'm already doing no stirrup work during the lease ride.


----------



## VanessaJean

*Sally*- so sorry to hear about your boy. Thinking good thoughts for him.
DH works in another province 3 weeks and then is home for 1 so we don't see much of each other right now anyway. LOL

*Gymangel*- Lots of 2 point. Thats what I do.


----------



## advokaitplm

My thoughts are with you and Able. Have you gotten any news about it yet?


----------



## VanessaJean

I was wondering how Able is too?

My dream has finally come true. I am a horse owner. On Sunday I went to see a 16 year old, 16.1 hand Oldenburg gelding. He is gorgeous and sweet and everything I have been looking for. So I bought him! I will have him Sunday. I still can't believe it's real.


----------



## inspiredgem

sally.m said:


> Good luck with finding a horse! Does hubby know what he is letting himself in for if you get a horse? The expense, coming second, getting his dinner late! My poor DH knows my Baby Able comes first!
> 
> Please send your good thoughts to my Able. He has been very lame and only sound with a huge amount of pain meds. He has seen the remedial farrier twice and nothing is helping so he has to go for x rays on his foot on Thursday. I had a major freakout yesterday because if something is majorly wrong, There may be no going back. Im praying its something like an abcess, something that can be treated, but this foot as been a problem since day one. I really dont want to lose my baby to untreatable lameness.



I'm so sorry that Able has been lame.  Its so frustrating and worrisome when you can't get a diagnosis.  Has there been any improvement?



VanessaJean said:


> I was wondering how Able is too?
> 
> My dream has finally come true. I am a horse owner. On Sunday I went to see a 16 year old, 16.1 hand Oldenburg gelding. He is gorgeous and sweet and everything I have been looking for. So I bought him! I will have him Sunday. I still can't believe it's real.



Congratulations!  How exciting!  Please post some photos when you get a chance!


----------



## Appaloosalover

Yay I didn't know that there was an equestrian forum on here, so glad I found this! I don't know if this is working as I am uploading with my new iPad but the pics above (hopefully) are of my baby Tonto, 9 year old Appaloosa gelding. He has been out of work since December with tendon damage and he does not seem to be getting any better which is heartbreaking. in the meantime I have been loaning another Appaloosa called Indie, a seven year old Appaloosa mare 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I love her too but it's not the same as my own baby so praying he gets better soon! It's lovely to see the piccys of your beautiful horses ladies!


----------



## sally.m

Thank you for thinking of us. Able says thank you x

We went to the vets and they did a few x rays. It looks like there is a nail clinch stuck somewhere in his foot. Hard to see where as he currently has a resin hoof bandage on which we are not keen to take off yet and cause further damage. There is a dark spot we think is an abcess so..... We are hot poulticing twice daily and it has broken through the coronary band. He is back to one bute a day and walking so much better! The vet has said that usually the nail will not do any damage and was probably a result of Able trying to remove his own shoes whilst out in the field. 

More good news is all the bone in his foot looked good so thats something positive!  It just means i am using more tubigrip and bandages than a hospital!


----------



## sally.m

Appaloosalover said:


> View attachment 2269927
> View attachment 2269928
> View attachment 2269929
> 
> 
> Yay I didn't know that there was an equestrian forum on here, so glad I found this! I don't know if this is working as I am uploading with my new iPad but the pics above (hopefully) are of my baby Tonto, 9 year old Appaloosa gelding. He has been out of work since December with tendon damage and he does not seem to be getting any better which is heartbreaking. in the meantime I have been loaning another Appaloosa called Indie, a seven year old Appaloosa mare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269930
> 
> 
> I love her too but it's not the same as my own baby so praying he gets better soon! It's lovely to see the piccys of your beautiful horses ladies!



I would love to own an appy, They are so beautiful! Sorry your boy is having time off. I know what that feels like!


----------



## sally.m

VanessaJean said:


> I was wondering how Able is too?
> 
> My dream has finally come true. I am a horse owner. On Sunday I went to see a 16 year old, 16.1 hand Oldenburg gelding. He is gorgeous and sweet and everything I have been looking for. So I bought him! I will have him Sunday. I still can't believe it's real.



Congrats! We need pictures, LOTS of pictures!


----------



## gymangel812

VanessaJean said:


> I was wondering how Able is too?
> 
> My dream has finally come true. I am a horse owner. On Sunday I went to see a 16 year old, 16.1 hand Oldenburg gelding. He is gorgeous and sweet and everything I have been looking for. So I bought him! I will have him Sunday. I still can't believe it's real.


congrats!!artyhat: can't wait to see pics!



Appaloosalover said:


> View attachment 2269927
> View attachment 2269928
> View attachment 2269929
> 
> 
> Yay I didn't know that there was an equestrian forum on here, so glad I found this! I don't know if this is working as I am uploading with my new iPad but the pics above (hopefully) are of my baby Tonto, 9 year old Appaloosa gelding. He has been out of work since December with tendon damage and he does not seem to be getting any better which is heartbreaking. in the meantime I have been loaning another Appaloosa called Indie, a seven year old Appaloosa mare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269930
> 
> 
> I love her too but it's not the same as my own baby so praying he gets better soon! It's lovely to see the piccys of your beautiful horses ladies!


wowsers gorgeous horses!!

on a sad note, i just found out the horse i have been leasing for a few weeks is leaving the barn in the middle of next month:cry:. it will be depressing going back to a school horse (with problems) and using worse tack. i'll probably have to back track some in my lessons to account for dealing with the horse's problems.


----------



## Appaloosalover

sally.m said:


> I would love to own an appy, They are so beautiful! Sorry your boy is having time off. I know what that feels like!



They are beautiful but also as a breed are very intelligent and affectionate, such amazing creatures! I highly recommend them!


----------



## Appaloosalover

Aw thank you, Tonto is so beautiful bit heartbreaking that he can't be ridden and if he does come back in to work he has been out. Work for so long we will have to start from square one. When you say 'barn' that makes me think that you are American, correct me if I am a wrong. I have heard that horses and keeping horses in America is a lot more expensive than it is England.


----------



## advokaitplm

Appalosa, how much is it there?
I'm in Kentucky and its $400-1000 for full care here, $200-500 for self care with a stall, and like $100-300 for pasture board.


----------



## Appaloosalover

Is that per month?? :o I keep mine at the best yard in the city with the best facilities and full 7 day a week care is £340 a month which is about $520 and as I say that's the best yard in the city, you can get it around £100 a month cheaper other places.


----------



## Appaloosalover

I did watch a tv show called 'unstable' which was a reality show about an American barn and things were so different, from the words they use to the way they tie the horses up ( two ropes?) and all of the competition classes were different it was interesting to see. Also most of the time they were not wearing hats when riding which is a big no no in England. It was so different! Also they had nice weather to ride in and we have to ride in the rain!


----------



## VanessaJean

*Sally M*- I'm so happy that Able is feeling a bit better.

*Gymangel*- I'm really sorry that your lease horse is moving barns. My beloved lesson horse moved barns after about 6-7 months of me riding him and I was really upset. I still miss him.

*Appaloosalover*- gorgeous pics. Sorry to hear you are having trouble with your boy as well.


----------



## VanessaJean

I'm in Canada and I pay 300/month for board. Prices range from around 200-500 here.

Here are some pics of Ricky. I don't have any of me with him yet but soon.


----------



## Appaloosalover

Thanks Vanessa it is a pain but I keep telling myself its all part of the sport, that's the risk you take with horses, the highs and the lows!


----------



## sally.m

Appaloosalover said:


> I did watch a tv show called 'unstable' which was a reality show about an American barn and things were so different, from the words they use to the way they tie the horses up ( two ropes?) and all of the competition classes were different it was interesting to see. Also most of the time they were not wearing hats when riding which is a big no no in England. It was so different! Also they had nice weather to ride in and we have to ride in the rain!



I hear ya!!


----------



## advokaitplm

Appaloosalover said:


> Is that per month?? :o I keep mine at the best yard in the city with the best facilities and full 7 day a week care is £340 a month which is about $520 and as I say that's the best yard in the city, you can get it around £100 a month cheaper other places.


  Yeah, I'm in Lexington, KY though... "Horse Capitol of the World"

The higher end quotes are from farms with Grand Prix/ 4*/ Olympic Level trainers (or Saddleseat/saddlebred farms)... Allie Knowles for Eventing, Reese Koffler for Dressage, Derek/Gwen Braun for Stadium Jumpers, Spy Coast Farm, Cathy Wiescshhoff for Eventing, Megan Moore for Eventing, etc.


----------



## advokaitplm

Anyone have any tips on warding off mold on tack?
I've been cleaning my tack practically EVERY DAY without using it because mold reappears within 48 hours of cleaning it. The weather here has been the issue but I'm just at my wits end with how gross this is.


----------



## Appaloosalover

Mine was moulding at he yard with the damp in the air so I started keeping my best stuff at home instead of the tack room and then it's just the everyday saddle and bridle to keep on top of. I know that as not exactly a deterrent for mould but its the locution I use!


----------



## Stokes

This is my 5 year old Tennessee Walking Horse mare, Tango. I have been riding for 17 years. I am now just riding her again from the 5th of May because she got a bad cut out in the pasture and had to have stitches and was in a cast for months


----------



## SunglassLove

Happy Labor Day all!!! Hope everyone got out to their barn today for some horse time.  I know I did! Rode around the farm bareback.


----------



## VanessaJean

I had a good lesson on my new boy. He's such a sweetie. I am really enjoying getting to know him.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Hi everyone!  Has been awhile, I've just been out of control busy with showing, and the kids home for the summer.   Had a fabulous show season, will try to post pics but first need to go back 20 pages and read all thats been happening with you all!

VJ - sending you a PM, but just had to say CONGRATS on your new boy!  Am sooo very excited for you!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Some more pics of Ricky-


----------



## Needanotherbag

He's beautiful!  You look so happy, that's a gorgeous pic of you two together.


----------



## VanessaJean

*Needanotherbag* how is your girl? How was show season?


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> *Needanotherbag* how is your girl? How was show season?




She's fabulous   We had an unbelievable show season.  Hit 5 shows this season, and qualified for Nationals in both disciplines.  Since it's our first season together, my goal was just to show, never thought we'd so well together.  We're aiming for Nationals in Oklahoma next year!  I just love this horse, we've really clicked as a team and it's so much fun.


----------



## SunglassLove

Needanotherbag said:


> She's fabulous  We had an unbelievable show season. Hit 5 shows this season, and qualified for Nationals in both disciplines. Since it's our first season together, my goal was just to show, never thought we'd so well together. We're aiming for Nationals in Oklahoma next year! I just love this horse, we've really clicked as a team and it's so much fun.


 
Congratulations!! My old barn owner's daughter qualified for Youth World in AQHA land this year, and she said the experience was incredible. That's an amazing feat for a first season together!


----------



## Needanotherbag

SunglassLove said:


> Congratulations!! My old barn owner's daughter qualified for Youth World in AQHA land this year, and she said the experience was incredible. That's an amazing feat for a first season together!



Thank you!  I'm thrilled with how things went this year.  Now back to the lessons and schooling...I'm hoping to show 1st level dressage at some point next show season 

I bet that experience was pretty incredible....   Our nationals are broadcasted online live each year, and just watching it gives me goosebumps.


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow, how wonderful! Congrats on a great season!


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> Wow, how wonderful! Congrats on a great season!



Thanks!  How are things with your new boy?  Do you ride every day or just in lessons?


----------



## VanessaJean

I take 1 lesson a week (sometimes private, sometimes with my riding buddy) and I try to ride 3-4x on my own. My barn is about 20-25 minutes from my house so I can't make it out every day but I would if I could. Just really working on building our relationship now and getting my confidence up. He's a big strong guy and I have only been back taking lessons for 1.5 years so he is a big learning curve for me. I'm trusting him more every day though.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> I take 1 lesson a week (sometimes private, sometimes with my riding buddy) and I try to ride 3-4x on my own. My barn is about 20-25 minutes from my house so I can't make it out every day but I would if I could. Just really working on building our relationship now and getting my confidence up. He's a big strong guy and I have only been back taking lessons for 1.5 years so he is a big learning curve for me. I'm trusting him more every day though.


That's so wonderful!  I wish I could see my girl more often, but she's 35 mins away...   

Isn't it amazing to start feeling that bond happening?


----------



## VanessaJean

*Needanotherbag*- it really is amazing. We had a great lesson Thursday and Saturday we had our first photo shoot. The photographer actually knows one of Ricky's former owners and she said he seemed much happier and relaxed with me. That made me feel good. He was basically a show machine with his previous owners and now he gets to be a horse. 

I went out and groomed him and snuggled today. He has been having some skin issues so I paid attention to those and just hung out a bit. I will probably ride tomorrow after work. I'm enjoying just getting to know him on the ground.


----------



## gymangel812

i got to go to a show jumping competition with many awesome (and olympic level) riders including beezie madden and mcclain ward. it was so much fun to watch! here's a few pics i got:


----------



## poppyseed

hello fellow horse lover!

I would like to ask for advise and your opinions please
I did a lot of riding between the age of 12 and 20, then I took nearly a 10 year break to to various circumstances (moving countries etc..) and I've been back riding for about 2 years now. I live in a countryside and have been lucky enough to have found someone who lets me ride one of her 17 year old horses exclusively in return for some help with the chores etc.... I've recently started toying with the idea of getting a youngster to bond with and train and by the time my current girl retires, this one could be ready to ride.
I would like to see your opinions though - currently I have no expense whatsoever, this would obviously change if I owned my own horse, although I would basically put my horse in a field with the others and pay very small field share rent plus some feed and insurance. I would love to bring up my own horse, but it's a very big step in terms of commitment. On the other hand I've been spending majority of my free time with the horses for the past 2 years, so there is not that much difference...
Please give me your "pros & cons", I will be grateful for any advise!


----------



## Needanotherbag

poppyseed said:


> hello fellow horse lover!
> 
> I would like to ask for advise and your opinions please
> I did a lot of riding between the age of 12 and 20, then I took nearly a 10 year break to to various circumstances (moving countries etc..) and I've been back riding for about 2 years now. I live in a countryside and have been lucky enough to have found someone who lets me ride one of her 17 year old horses exclusively in return for some help with the chores etc.... I've recently started toying with the idea of getting a youngster to bond with and train and by the time my current girl retires, this one could be ready to ride.
> I would like to see your opinions though - currently I have no expense whatsoever, this would obviously change if I owned my own horse, although I would basically put my horse in a field with the others and pay very small field share rent plus some feed and insurance. I would love to bring up my own horse, but it's a very big step in terms of commitment. On the other hand I've been spending majority of my free time with the horses for the past 2 years, so there is not that much difference...
> Please give me your "pros & cons", I will be grateful for any advise!



My very honest opinion...we would all love to "bring up our own horse."  But, a green horse with a relatively inexperienced rider is a dangerous idea.  Buy yourself a gorgeous, been there done that horse that will teach you everything you need to know about owning and riding.  And get yourself a trainer.  Riding someone elses horses for two years does not give you enough experience to bring up a young horse.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> *Needanotherbag*- it really is amazing. We had a great lesson Thursday and Saturday we had our first photo shoot. The photographer actually knows one of Ricky's former owners and she said he seemed much happier and relaxed with me. That made me feel good. He was basically a show machine with his previous owners and now he gets to be a horse.
> 
> I went out and groomed him and snuggled today. He has been having some skin issues so I paid attention to those and just hung out a bit. I will probably ride tomorrow after work. I'm enjoying just getting to know him on the ground.



You must be thrilled to know he is so happy with you.  How did your ride go?

I've been having some great lessons recently, my trainer has obviously been putting in the hours with my girl, we're really making some progress together!


----------



## VanessaJean

Needanotherbag- we have had some great lessons/ schooling rides lately. I trust him so much now. We went for a hack yesterday and he was so good. My coach's horse was spooking a bit and Ricky didn't care at all. So fun. How is your girl doing?


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> Needanotherbag- we have had some great lessons/ schooling rides lately. I trust him so much now. We went for a hack yesterday and he was so good. My coach's horse was spooking a bit and Ricky didn't care at all. So fun. How is your girl doing?



Oh how fun!  Did you go for a trail ride?  I'm dying to take my girl out on some trails...

She's good!  She's finally staying collected through most of our lessons, this its huge for her.  And very responsive.  We're going to start jumping soon!  We're going to start competing in Hunter Hack classes next show season, which involves two jumps.  I haven't jumped in 20 years LOL!  Fortunately my horse has, and was good at it


----------



## SunglassLove

Needanotherbag said:


> My very honest opinion...we would all love to "bring up our own horse." But, a green horse with a relatively inexperienced rider is a dangerous idea. Buy yourself a gorgeous, been there done that horse that will teach you everything you need to know about owning and riding. And get yourself a trainer. Riding someone elses horses for two years does not give you enough experience to bring up a young horse.


 
You know... normally I'd agree, but you can get a nice young horse for a good price, send it off to a trainer to be backed and broke, and come home with a great horse for a fraction of what a made horse would be. She still has another horse to ride while this one grows up.

But that's coming from a girl who went out and bought a yearling when I was 16, and did all the work with him myself. Since then I've trained about a dozen babies from the ground up.


----------



## SunglassLove

^Speaking of babies... I just put in an offer on a weanling solid Appaloosa colt. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

SunglassLove said:


> You know... normally I'd agree, but you can get a nice young horse for a good price, send it off to a trainer to be backed and broke, and come home with a great horse for a fraction of what a made horse would be. She still has another horse to ride while this one grows up.
> 
> But that's coming from a girl who went out and bought a yearling when I was 16, and did all the work with him myself. Since then I've trained about a dozen babies from the ground up.



Totally agree that sending a young horse off to a trainer for a good foundation is the way to go.  I didn't get the feeling from poppyseed's post that she had a trainer or was going to have someone else bring up a young horse for her...


----------



## Needanotherbag

SunglassLove said:


> ^Speaking of babies... I just put in an offer on a weanling solid Appaloosa colt. Wish me luck!!



Good luck!!!  We're gonna need pictures!!


----------



## advokaitplm

Is anyone in here from the Seattle area or have lived there before?
I'm thinking about moving there after graduation and inquiring about recommendations for boarding facilities out there?


----------



## VanessaJean

*Needanotherbag*- Oh jumping fun! I love jumping. I haven't jumped Ricky yet but I plan to soon. I loved jumping my little lease mare. Ricky loves trail rides. So cute. We are planning for one tomorrow evening. Today we just schooled. I am working at my seat at the canter. Ricky has a big canter and I am really having trouble sitting my butt in that saddle lol. I tend to 2 point his canter but I need to sit if we want to do eventing (dressage test ack!) Any tips anyone?


----------



## SunglassLove

New horsey! The weanling was already sold, but then this girl fell into my lap. 5 yo OTTB, 16h mare.


----------



## VanessaJean

Oh wow! Congrats!!


----------



## SunglassLove

VanessaJean said:


> Oh wow! Congrats!!


 
Thanks! I'm really excited about working with her. She's so calm and smart it's almost scary.


----------



## poppyseed

Needanotherbag said:


> My very honest opinion...we would all love to "bring up our own horse." But, a green horse with a relatively inexperienced rider is a dangerous idea. Buy yourself a gorgeous, been there done that horse that will teach you everything you need to know about owning and riding. And get yourself a trainer. Riding someone elses horses for two years does not give you enough experience to bring up a young horse.


 


SunglassLove said:


> You know... normally I'd agree, but you can get a nice young horse for a good price, send it off to a trainer to be backed and broke, and come home with a great horse for a fraction of what a made horse would be. She still has another horse to ride while this one grows up.
> 
> But that's coming from a girl who went out and bought a yearling when I was 16, and did all the work with him myself. Since then I've trained about a dozen babies from the ground up.


 


Needanotherbag said:


> Totally agree that sending a young horse off to a trainer for a good foundation is the way to go. I didn't get the feeling from poppyseed's post that she had a trainer or was going to have someone else bring up a young horse for her...


 
Thank you for your opinions ladies.
I do have more than 2 years riding experience as I was activelly riding / went through plenty of lessons for about 8 years before I moved countries . The lady that owns the horse I currently ride (and my friend) has plenty of experience in bringing youngsters up and she would be my tutor. I would also add that we practice natural horsemanship (which I can imagine might not be everyone's cup of tea...) and this is part of the reason why I would like to do this as there are not all that many trainers that use this method. 

SunglassLove - Hat off to you for doing this at 16 years old! I imagine the bond between you and your first horse must have been quite something!


----------



## SunglassLove

poppyseed said:


> SunglassLove - Hat off to you for doing this at 16 years old! I imagine the bond between you and your first horse must have been quite something!


 
I still have him  He's my forever horse, does absolutely anything I ask him to (except walk into water, he still thinks I'm crazy when I say we're going to do that). He's the ears in my avatar!


----------



## SunglassLove

Close up of the new mare! She just has the softest eyes. I'm in love with my resale project, this never ends well for me.


----------



## Handbag1234

Thought I'd post a picture of my boy.

Glad to see some fellow equestrians on tPF!


----------



## VanessaJean

Lovely horses! 
Handbag1234 tell us about your boy!


----------



## SunglassLove

So I looked up new mare's lip tattoo. She has some unbelievable bloodlines... won 50k on the track, her sire is Chapel Royal (ran only 8 races and won nearly 500k, including a third place finish in the Breeder's Cup Juvenile), her dam never raced but is by Holy Bull (He was my favorite racehorse as a kid... I literally cried when he finished close to last in the Kentucky Derby. I think I was in third grade, LOL). 

I couldn't believe it when I saw that I now own a horse that has Holy Bull directly on her papers. Dream come true. Horse racing was a huge part of my childhood, other kids loved the Super Bowl, and I just wanted to watch all the big races on TV.

I contacted her breeder/trainer via Facebook hoping to get some more info from him, so I'll keep all of you posted 

Here's her daddy and grandpa, horsey eye candy!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Handbag1234 tell us about your boy!


 He's handsome, what kind of warmblood? tell us his details, he's lovely!!!


----------



## sally.m

Really upset, We lost William to colic this weekend. He was 23 and really one in a million. He is going to be completely irreplaceable. 

Able who has never been on his own is proving to be amazing. He watched all that happened on saturday, i gave them a chance to say goodbye to each other and since, he has been turned out on his own, stabled on his own and he is coping like the champ that he is. He doesnt seem to be upset which is a miracle. Im making sure to spend lots of extra time with him giving him company and tickles so he doesnt to lonely. 

Now we have me impossible task of finding another suitable horse for my mum to ride, She has had William 20 years and i can only think of 1 other horse she was sat on in this time. 

Prayers for my boy over the rainbow bridge and little Able he left behind x


----------



## madamefifi

I am sorry for your loss, sally.m. Our gelding Atticus was the opposite when he lost his pasture mate, terribly lonely and anxious, it was lucky I knew someone who knew someone who had a free-to-a-good-home mare. His joy and excitement when we brought her here was a thing of beauty.


----------



## Needanotherbag

SunglassLove said:


> Close up of the new mare! She just has the softest eyes. I'm in love with my resale project, this never ends well for me.


aw, she's purty!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

sally.m said:


> Really upset, We lost William to colic this weekend. He was 23 and really one in a million. He is going to be completely irreplaceable.
> 
> Able who has never been on his own is proving to be amazing. He watched all that happened on saturday, i gave them a chance to say goodbye to each other and since, he has been turned out on his own, stabled on his own and he is coping like the champ that he is. He doesnt seem to be upset which is a miracle. Im making sure to spend lots of extra time with him giving him company and tickles so he doesnt to lonely.
> 
> Now we have me impossible task of finding another suitable horse for my mum to ride, She has had William 20 years and i can only think of 1 other horse she was sat on in this time.
> 
> Prayers for my boy over the rainbow bridge and little Able he left behind x



I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Needanotherbag

madamefifi said:


> I am sorry for your loss, sally.m. Our gelding Atticus was the opposite when he lost his pasture mate, terribly lonely and anxious, it was lucky I knew someone who knew someone who had a free-to-a-good-home mare. His joy and excitement when we brought her here was a thing of beauty.



Oh no, I missed that you lost your other horse...I'm so sorry.  How sweet that Atticus accepted the new mare so freely.


----------



## Needanotherbag

advokaitplm said:


> Is anyone in here from the Seattle area or have lived there before?
> I'm thinking about moving there after graduation and inquiring about recommendations for boarding facilities out there?



I am...send me a PM maybe I can be of help...


----------



## VanessaJean

*Sally.m* so sorry for your loss. Hugs.


----------



## sally.m

Billy who headed over the rainbow bridge 5th Oct 2013


----------



## SunglassLove

Can I rant here? Cause I'm going to. I'm pretty sure everyone here looks at horses like I do... they are equal to me. When I ride, and my horse is hot and sweaty, I take it's saddle off before I take my helmet/half chaps off even though I'm probably sweaty too. It's respect. 

Same for training, I don't ask horses to do what they are bound to fail at. I train slow and steady and make sure any horse I train has a rock solid foundation. What comes out of that is a horse that'll go anywhere the rider asks because it trusts that the rider isn't going to ask it do something it can't do.

There's one person at my barn (a relatively inexperienced rider in our discipline, she grew up riding saddleseat and took a break from riding for about 10 years) that's all about jump! jump! jump higher! that keeps telling me "you're going to jump new mare? You should jump her!" when she can't even keep herself balanced for more than 3 canter laps around the arena yet. I told her that we have a few months of solid flatwork ahead of us, and I wanted to put her on barrel race training anyway, and her response was "oh, well that sucks. but you're going to jump her too right? you don't need to do flatwork for that long! just start working her over jumps at the trot"



BTW - I think she's going to rock it out at barrel racing. I started walking her around the pattern Saturday, and letting her find the pocket around them, and Sunday night I went to walk one barrel during our cool down and she finished the pattern completely on her own, with perfect pocket turns around each barrel. I was a proud mom!


----------



## SunglassLove

sally.m said:


> Billy who headed over the rainbow bridge 5th Oct 2013


 
RIP 

Very beautiful horse.


----------



## VanessaJean

*Sunglass* thats super annoying. I'm the same way -sweaty horse is taken care of before sweaty rider and anyone who doesn't understand the importance of solid flatwork before even thinking about jumping is very inexperienced. 

I haven't jumped Ricky yet even though he is a very experienced jumper. I have only been back riding for 1.5 years and although I have jumped schoolies and my lease mare I don't think I am ready to jump Ricky. He's a big guy, forward and I just don't think I am ready. I have only had him for 3 months. We are working on our flatwork and I am working on my seat. I am having trouble sitting his canter. I prefer 2 point with his big canter but if we want to do any dressage work I need to sit... Any tips?


----------



## poppyseed

sally.m said:


> Really upset, We lost William to colic this weekend. He was 23 and really one in a million. He is going to be completely irreplaceable.
> 
> Able who has never been on his own is proving to be amazing. He watched all that happened on saturday, i gave them a chance to say goodbye to each other and since, he has been turned out on his own, stabled on his own and he is coping like the champ that he is. He doesnt seem to be upset which is a miracle. Im making sure to spend lots of extra time with him giving him company and tickles so he doesnt to lonely.
> 
> Now we have me impossible task of finding another suitable horse for my mum to ride, She has had William 20 years and i can only think of 1 other horse she was sat on in this time.
> 
> Prayers for my boy over the rainbow bridge and little Able he left behind x


 

I'm really very sorry to hear this and I really feel for you! I literally just went through pretty much the same thing a month ago when our beautiful boy left us for the same reason. Unfortunatelly our 2 girls that he left behind didn't even get a chance to say goodbye as he was rushed to surgery and sadly never came back. My friend had him since he was 8 month old and was totally devastated. 
She's now got a new filly, but that is what works for her as she said she would rather focus her energy on a new horse, than sit home forever being depressed over what has happened, but this may not work for everyone I guess. I hope your mum finds another horse soon so Able is not left alone for too long!


----------



## SunglassLove

VanessaJean said:


> *Sunglass* thats super annoying. I'm the same way -sweaty horse is taken care of before sweaty rider and anyone who doesn't understand the importance of solid flatwork before even thinking about jumping is very inexperienced.
> 
> I haven't jumped Ricky yet even though he is a very experienced jumper. I have only been back riding for 1.5 years and although I have jumped schoolies and my lease mare I don't think I am ready to jump Ricky. He's a big guy, forward and I just don't think I am ready. I have only had him for 3 months. We are working on our flatwork and I am working on my seat. I am having trouble sitting his canter. I prefer 2 point with his big canter but if we want to do any dressage work I need to sit... Any tips?


 

Whenever I need to regain my dressage seat at the canter, I work on "posting" a regular working canter. Light seat/two point one stride, sit one stride, repeat for a few laps around the arena. It helps my muscles remember how to sit deep in the saddle without too much focus since my brain stays busy and doesn't overthink the movement. Once you get the movement and feel comfortable sitting the one stride, do light seat for one stride, sit two strides, and start focusing more on bring your shoulders back and sitting more upright.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> *Sunglass* thats super annoying. I'm the same way -sweaty horse is taken care of before sweaty rider and anyone who doesn't understand the importance of solid flatwork before even thinking about jumping is very inexperienced.
> 
> I haven't jumped Ricky yet even though he is a very experienced jumper. I have only been back riding for 1.5 years and although I have jumped schoolies and my lease mare I don't think I am ready to jump Ricky. He's a big guy, forward and I just don't think I am ready. I have only had him for 3 months. We are working on our flatwork and I am working on my seat. I am having trouble sitting his canter. I prefer 2 point with his big canter but if we want to do any dressage work I need to sit... Any tips?




Anytime I need to sit deeper in my seat, I work with no stirrups.  It's amazing how much it helps!!


----------



## Needanotherbag

SunglassLove said:


> Can I rant here? Cause I'm going to. I'm pretty sure everyone here looks at horses like I do... they are equal to me. When I ride, and my horse is hot and sweaty, I take it's saddle off before I take my helmet/half chaps off even though I'm probably sweaty too. It's respect.
> 
> Same for training, I don't ask horses to do what they are bound to fail at. I train slow and steady and make sure any horse I train has a rock solid foundation. What comes out of that is a horse that'll go anywhere the rider asks because it trusts that the rider isn't going to ask it do something it can't do.
> 
> There's one person at my barn (a relatively inexperienced rider in our discipline, she grew up riding saddleseat and took a break from riding for about 10 years) that's all about jump! jump! jump higher! that keeps telling me "you're going to jump new mare? You should jump her!" when she can't even keep herself balanced for more than 3 canter laps around the arena yet. I told her that we have a few months of solid flatwork ahead of us, and I wanted to put her on barrel race training anyway, and her response was "oh, well that sucks. but you're going to jump her too right? you don't need to do flatwork for that long! just start working her over jumps at the trot"
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - I think she's going to rock it out at barrel racing. I started walking her around the pattern Saturday, and letting her find the pocket around them, and Sunday night I went to walk one barrel during our cool down and she finished the pattern completely  on her own, with perfect pocket turns around each barrel. I was a proud mom!



Absolutely!  I was always taught a good horseman takes care of his horse before he ever takes care of himself.  My last trainer was a cowboy, taught me the cowboy way of horse care...some of it really stuck with me, especially the respect for the horse.

We're about to start jumping, just ordered my jumps, and have been doing flatwork for the last year and a half... I really believe that without a solid foundation of flatwork, the horse will never achieve its potential as a jumper.


----------



## Handbag1234

Lady Chinadoll said:


> He's handsome, what kind of warmblood? tell us his details, he's lovely!!!


Hi,

Sorry, I didn't get a quote notification.

My horse is an Irish sports horse. 3/4 thoroughbred, 1/4 Irish draft.

We mainly event, but we also do some working hunter and hunter show classes. He does well in those as he's a handsome chap!


----------



## VanessaJean

Thanks for the tips guys. I keep meaning to do some no stirrup work and I end up doing other things. I will try to do some this week. I also like the canter sitting/2 point exercise. Going to try that!


----------



## sally.m

Able before I turned him out this morning. I like to wait till it's somewhere near light so we muck out together. I tidy, he chews the broom handle and occasionally overturns the wheelbarrow!


----------



## sally.m

Another of Able, doing his morning 'down dog' yoga stretch! 
Please ignore his scruffy rug, his others are at the laundry having a wash!


----------



## Needanotherbag

sally.m said:


> Another of Able, doing his morning 'down dog' yoga stretch!
> Please ignore his scruffy rug, his others are at the laundry having a wash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2372927



What a cutie, and flexible!!


----------



## SunglassLove

sally.m said:


> Another of Able, doing his morning 'down dog' yoga stretch!


 

So cute! My old horse used to do cat stretches with his back legs 

New mare (I named her Rebel) is doing great! She can actually hold a frame at the trot for about 15 minutes now, and is balanced on her right lead canter, but her left lead she still leans in and drops her shoulder. I can get her to hold herself for a few strides though, so she's slowly building up the muscle.


----------



## sally.m

I'm ready for my close up!


----------



## advokaitplm

Lord help me if I'm not looking at getting another... I need a second horse like a need a damn hole in my head, but he's perfect. I'm trying him out tonight. It might be love... he's a TB, never raced but race trained and he's huge 16.2 as a 2yo. And chestnut. And a total sweetheart. And so smart. With serious upper level potential. 

I need him, guys. 

Talk me out of this and talk some sense into me?!


----------



## advokaitplm

Needanotherbag said:


> Absolutely!  I was always taught a good horseman takes care of his horse before he ever takes care of himself.  My last trainer was a cowboy, taught me the cowboy way of horse care...some of it really stuck with me, especially the respect for the horse.
> I really believe that without a solid foundation of flatwork, the horse will never achieve its potential as a jumper.




ITA!!!!!

People are such idiots with their animals sometimes. 

I wouldn't be able to keep my mouth shut around that kind of BS--the girl not knowing how to properly care for and respect her equine partner.


----------



## housewivesfan

I recently started riding again and have realized that my happy place is on the back of a horse!  It took me 30 years but I have once again discovered the joy of riding.   What took me so long?!


----------



## steff79

Hey guys ive just joined!! can I join your equestrian club!! I have 2.. these are mine Sybil and Jack.. 



me and Sybil my german warmblood on the right the bay and Jack on the left my sharer riding ive had him since he was 4 and he is 20 now 
Sybil I showjump or well I did we are coming back into work and she feels fantastic!! 
at the welsh masters earlier in the year.. the day she qualified for scope and we never went because she went lame 



bury farm..


 
fingers crossed for a better year this year she has had colic twice slit her throat in the feild slipped out compeating and went lame.. came good again then smacked her leg on the fence post trying to have a go at horses in the next paddock.. oh is that it!! seems a small list really!! she feels incredible now am off on holiday on saturday fingers crossed I can take her out jumping when I get back!!  beginning to feel cursed!!


----------



## floridasun8

steff79 said:


> Hey guys ive just joined!! can I join your equestrian club!! I have 2.. these are mine Sybil and Jack..
> 
> 
> 
> me and Sybil my german warmblood on the right the bay and Jack on the left my sharer riding ive had him since he was 4 and he is 20 now
> Sybil I showjump or well I did we are coming back into work and she feels fantastic!!
> at the welsh masters earlier in the year.. the day she qualified for scope and we never went because she went lame
> 
> 
> 
> bury farm..
> 
> 
> 
> fingers crossed for a better year this year she has had colic twice slit her throat in the feild slipped out compeating and went lame.. came good again then smacked her leg on the fence post trying to have a go at horses in the next paddock.. oh is that it!! seems a small list really!! she feels incredible now am off on holiday on saturday fingers crossed I can take her out jumping when I get back!!  beginning to feel cursed!!



So pretty!   Love how alert Sybil looks!      Welcome!

I just got back into the barn after being gone for 3 weeks...but mainly just from bad timing that I was away.  The weather is breaking now here and the lessons/ rides during the day are in the 70s which feel fantastic on both me and my horse.  Plus all the #&@*(& flies are finally gone lol which tormented us badly this year!  Need to get more active in the thread again.


----------



## steff79

floridasun8 said:


> So pretty!   Love how alert Sybil looks!      Welcome!
> 
> I just got back into the barn after being gone for 3 weeks...but mainly just from bad timing that I was away.  The weather is breaking now here and the lessons/ rides during the day are in the 70s which feel fantastic on both me and my horse.  Plus all the #&@*(& flies are finally gone lol which tormented us badly this year!  Need to get more active in the thread again.


Flys are a pain have Sybil on garlic perminantly.. although they have gone now  keep her on baileys garlic powder tho for the other benifits.. Sybil the flys effect her more than most!!  do you compete at all? have you got a piccie of your horse? him/ her? how big? sorry i'm nosey!!


----------



## floridasun8

steff79 said:


> Flys are a pain have Sybil on garlic perminantly.. although they have gone now  keep her on baileys garlic powder tho for the other benifits.. Sybil the flys effect her more than most!!  do you compete at all? have you got a piccie of your horse? him/ her? how big? sorry i'm nosey!!



Thanks for the tip on the garlic!  The flies seem to have gone now for the most part but will keep that in mind for next year.

I don't show, mainly just ride to brush up on skills and leisure...and don't own my own, but I do have my girl that I just ride every week so we do have a bond    Her name is Cameo and she's a buckskin.  Here's one pic that I snapped...I just don't have a lot because I never take my phone into the barn with me so it doesn't get broken.   Will have to try and get some more.


----------



## floridasun8

Here's one other pic as well to show the rest of her.  Kind of a weird pose, but she was on her way out of the hay trough to come see me


----------



## sally.m

floridasun8 said:


> Thanks for the tip on the garlic!  The flies seem to have gone now for the most part but will keep that in mind for next year.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't show, mainly just ride to brush up on skills and leisure...and don't own my own, but I do have my girl that I just ride every week so we do have a bond    Her name is Cameo and she's a buckskin.  Here's one pic that I snapped...I just don't have a lot because I never take my phone into the barn with me so it doesn't get broken.   Will have to try and get some more.




Pretty baby girl!


----------



## steff79

awww sweet looking horse!!


----------



## sally.m

Having a vetting on an Irish cob tomorrow, he will be my mums new horse. Someone she can love and kiss after losing William a few weeks ago. If all goes well, I will post some pictures. 

I hope everyone is having fun riding. It's getting dark about 4.30 pm now here in England so no riding after work. The summer just whizzed by, I have barely done anything!


----------



## sally.m

Gerald passed the vetting and will be with us tomorrow. Excited! I hope Able likes him. Pictures to follow .........


----------



## gymangel812

floridasun8 said:


> Here's one other pic as well to show the rest of her.  Kind of a weird pose, but she was on her way out of the hay trough to come see me


she's gorgeous!!!!

i wish i had a money tree... http://usa.hermes.com/surprise/stei...oticus-ultra-souple-laiton-nickele-55563.html


i think the horse should come before the saddle though i'm looking for a lease horse... my trainer knows of one but it's not good on trails (otherwise a great jumper/horse, could get me up to 2'6") and is aging (the trail thing might be an issue because i would like to do hunter pace and maybe some cross country in the future). i've also been toying in the back of my mind with buying because it seems the cost of lease + lessons is only a few hundred dollars less than boarding/lesson fees (so i would maybe be able to buy a horse and then lease it out). i don't know how much a horse would be really though.


----------



## ladysarah

madamefifi said:


> I am sorry for your loss, sally.m. Our gelding Atticus was the opposite when he lost his pasture mate, terribly lonely and anxious, it was lucky I knew someone who knew someone who had a free-to-a-good-home mare. His joy and excitement when we brought her here was a thing of beauty.


----------



## advokaitplm

SunglassLove said:


> So I looked up new mare's lip tattoo. She has some unbelievable bloodlines... won 50k on the track, her sire is Chapel Royal (ran only 8 races and won nearly 500k, including a third place finish in the Breeder's Cup Juvenile), her dam never raced but is by Holy Bull (He was my favorite racehorse as a kid... I literally cried when he finished close to last in the Kentucky Derby. I think I was in third grade, LOL).
> 
> I couldn't believe it when I saw that I now own a horse that has Holy Bull directly on her papers. Dream come true. Horse racing was a huge part of my childhood, other kids loved the Super Bowl, and I just wanted to watch all the big races on TV.
> 
> I contacted her breeder/trainer via Facebook hoping to get some more info from him, so I'll keep all of you posted
> 
> Here's her daddy and grandpa, horsey eye candy!



A friend of mine has a Holy Bull son, he's AWESOME. She events with him and he's just phenomenal with the best work ethic, athleticism, and personality. She (your new mare) has the same eye as him, so hopefully she'll be the same way. How's she coming along thus far?

I'm looking at a 2yo TB never raced, who's 16.1 already. Someone talk me out of this..
He's perfect--seriously like the BEST personality AND has Secretariat, Bold Ruler, Northern Dancer, and Storm Cat lines. I'd be giving up a trip to Europe for him so I'm thinking about just waiting until I get back to decide.


----------



## SunglassLove

advokaitplm said:


> A friend of mine has a Holy Bull son, he's AWESOME. She events with him and he's just phenomenal with the best work ethic, athleticism, and personality. She (your new mare) has the same eye as him, so hopefully she'll be the same way. How's she coming along thus far?
> 
> I'm looking at a 2yo TB never raced, who's 16.1 already. Someone talk me out of this..
> He's perfect--seriously like the BEST personality AND has Secretariat, Bold Ruler, Northern Dancer, and Storm Cat lines. I'd be giving up a trip to Europe for him so I'm thinking about just waiting until I get back to decide.


 
My friend had a Bold Ruler baby... very nice horse. A little bit of a temper which I heard comes with the blood, but still a nice horse. I've heard good things about Secretariat lines in general and Storm Cat for eventing, very bold horses. 

Rebel's coming along great though, very smart and athletic. I have her trotting the barrel pattern now and the second time she did it, I had to grab saddle horn and just hang on. She's super eager to please and loves working. 

We're doing a dressage clinic with Barry Fript in a few weeks, so hopefully I'll have some pictures of that


----------



## Needanotherbag

steff79 said:


> Hey guys ive just joined!! can I join your equestrian club!! I have 2.. these are mine Sybil and Jack..
> 
> 
> 
> me and Sybil my german warmblood on the right the bay and Jack on the left my sharer riding ive had him since he was 4 and he is 20 now
> Sybil I showjump or well I did we are coming back into work and she feels fantastic!!
> at the welsh masters earlier in the year.. the day she qualified for scope and we never went because she went lame
> 
> 
> 
> bury farm..
> 
> 
> 
> fingers crossed for a better year this year she has had colic twice slit her throat in the feild slipped out compeating and went lame.. came good again then smacked her leg on the fence post trying to have a go at horses in the next paddock.. oh is that it!! seems a small list really!! she feels incredible now am off on holiday on saturday fingers crossed I can take her out jumping when I get back!!  beginning to feel cursed!!



Beautiful!  How I long to jump that high LOL!


----------



## Needanotherbag

We have started our hunter training!  Still doing dressage, but for fun next year I'm going to show in some Hunter Hack classes, so got get us comfy over some rails.  My girl has been a hunter only a few years ago...me, it's been over 20!  But it came back to me so easily, that rush as you turn towards the next jump, the power and excitement you feel in your horse beneath you as you hit that  jump.  Nothing like it...it took me right back to my hunter paces as a kid.


----------



## SunglassLove

Proud mom brag...


Pulled my 5 yo OTTB mare out of her stall today after a week off, in 20 degree weather, and hopped on with a halter and lead rope in an arena that had a car parked in it. (which then was started, stalled out twice, and driven out while I was riding)


Not only was she perfect, she successfully learned how to side pass.  




In case you were about to be jealous - I then pulled my 13 year old, not even sound, old reliable bombproof horse out of his stall to hop on bareback and he tried to kill me within 5 seconds. *rolls eyes*


----------



## SunglassLove

sally.m said:


> Gerald passed the vetting and will be with us tomorrow. Excited! I hope Able likes him. Pictures to follow .........




Any pictures yet?!?!?


----------



## Serina

So... Ive stayed away for a while... Maybe some of you remember Lamiro and I, and Lamiros antics.


To do a short recap, last winter it was a good day if he reared 5-6 times when handled from the ground. He would start staring off into the distance, or stop and suddenly buck or rear. He was also extremely easily spooked (often from what seemed like nothing at all) 


I still take care of him and the change in this horse the last year has been amazing. I started caring for him in january and as spring came he gradually just stopped. When he rears now Im surprised, and he only does so if he hasnt exersised enough. The past 6 months ive led him around in a regular nylon halter (before he was wearing full leathers on his head and a bit to go outside so that i could hold him.)




Cold weather does seem to have an effect on him so I am looking forward to what winter wlll bring.


----------



## Serina

i wanted to share This one too. Trying to make him stand still for photos.


----------



## VanessaJean

Cute pics! I think I have those breeches. Are they Kerrits?

Ricky Bobby and I are working hard. Still working on my seat and overall position and getting really comfortable with him before we start doing any over fences work. He's such a sweet boy. I fall more in love with him every day. He comes when I call him from the field (especially great with all the mud lately) and I taught him to smile and bow. Smart guy. I love seeing all your updates.


----------



## loves

Serina said:


> View attachment 2413174
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted to share This one too. Trying to make him stand still for photos.




Beautiful!


----------



## SunglassLove

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByjyjRRV_kw (I can't make the youtube button work)


Little clip of me and Rebel trotting the barrel pattern... I think this was only about the 5th time trotting it  I'm a proud mama!

We have a Dressage clinic tomorrow, so I'm going to be SORE on Monday!


----------



## loriw

Hi everyone! Just wanted to give you all an update. Albie is just doing great! He still has his moments on the trails but that's just time and we have nothing but time and that's ok. I joke around that taking him outside in the pastures/trails is like the movie Groundhog Day and lovingly refer to him as Bill Murray! Anyway a couple pics for your enjoyment, one with his girlfriend and the other - part of his film debut, part of a small documentary coming out in the future about OTTBs - can't say much about it now, but it's really cool and very honored to be part of it!


----------



## VanessaJean

*SunglassLove*- so fun! He's a pro. 

*Loriw*- gorgeous pics and congrats on the film.

Ricky Bobby and I did our first cross rails last week. I loved it! He was so good.


----------



## sally.m

Haven't got many pictures of Gerald, my mums new fella . I will try to get some better ones at the weekend


----------



## sally.m

Able had a busy day yesterday. Clip, vets for hock injections and the farrier!!!

Do you like his new haircut?


----------



## sally.m

Last photo.....

One from a hack the other day. Do I ride the tough track like a am meant to or have some fun on the lawn turf field????


----------



## VanessaJean

Cute pics!


----------



## advokaitplm

So, I have been offered several OTTBs in the past week or so; although not because of the best of circumstances. My horse was just vetted out and is chronically lame due to a hole in his suspensory and scar tissue from some old injuries (before I got him) on the lower part of that ligament as well. 
I'm pretty frustrated as I finally got done with the most hellacious semester of my life and finally had time to ride again only to find out that I can't ride him for at least a week and probably will only be able to hack him out on occasion for the rest of his life. I'm pretty heartbroken right now. He's not in a significant amount of pain (more just uncomfortable at anything more than a walk), and nothing that bute won't be able to fix if it flares up, so that's great. But it's still hard. UGHHH.


----------



## VanessaJean

I'm so sorry. Hugs.


----------



## Needanotherbag

advokaitplm said:


> So, I have been offered several OTTBs in the past week or so; although not because of the best of circumstances. My horse was just vetted out and is chronically lame due to a hole in his suspensory and scar tissue from some old injuries (before I got him) on the lower part of that ligament as well.
> I'm pretty frustrated as I finally got done with the most hellacious semester of my life and finally had time to ride again only to find out that I can't ride him for at least a week and probably will only be able to hack him out on occasion for the rest of his life. I'm pretty heartbroken right now. He's not in a significant amount of pain (more just uncomfortable at anything more than a walk), and nothing that bute won't be able to fix if it flares up, so that's great. But it's still hard. UGHHH.



Oh no...I'm so sorry to hear this.  Are there surgeries that could correct it?


----------



## Needanotherbag

loriw said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to give you all an update. Albie is just doing great! He still has his moments on the trails but that's just time and we have nothing but time and that's ok. I joke around that taking him outside in the pastures/trails is like the movie Groundhog Day and lovingly refer to him as Bill Murray! Anyway a couple pics for your enjoyment, one with his girlfriend and the other - part of his film debut, part of a small documentary coming out in the future about OTTBs - can't say much about it now, but it's really cool and very honored to be part of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2426768
> View attachment 2426769



This is sooo very cool, can't wait to hear more about it!  The mare I used to lease was an OTTB...they are quite special horses.


----------



## advokaitplm

Needanotherbag said:


> Oh no...I'm so sorry to hear this.  Are there surgeries that could correct it?


Not that I would put him through as he doesn't seem to be too uncomfortable on it now (and with bute he's running around the field like a wild man). He has since gotten an infection in his tendon sheath so we've been treating that before we can go back to figure out a solution (besides just bute) for the original lameness problem. 

Here's to hoping we'll figure something out soon!


----------



## Needanotherbag

advokaitplm said:


> Not that I would put him through as he doesn't seem to be too uncomfortable on it now (and with bute he's running around the field like a wild man). He has since gotten an infection in his tendon sheath so we've been treating that before we can go back to figure out a solution (besides just bute) for the original lameness problem.
> 
> Here's to hoping we'll figure something out soon!



I so hope you get it figured out, but it's great that he seems to feel ok...KUP on how things go


----------



## Needanotherbag

OK..where is everyone????  Hopefully out riding!


----------



## VanessaJean

Yes, lots and lots of riding&#8230; Well for winter anyway. How are you doing?


----------



## lopeslow7

Just found this thread...
Quarter Horse girl here, showed the AQHA circuit as a youth and now amateur. Love the western pleasure and showmanship.


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> Yes, lots and lots of riding Well for winter anyway. How are you doing?



Good!  Gearing up for show season...only 8 weeks away lol

How's your boy?


----------



## Needanotherbag

lopeslow7 said:


> Just found this thread...
> Quarter Horse girl here, showed the AQHA circuit as a youth and now amateur. Love the western pleasure and showmanship.



Fun!  Would love to see pics!


----------



## VanessaJean

My boy is great! We have turned a corner now and our rides are focused and I feel like we are really partners now. Despite the awful winter we have been having we have made progress. He is such a sweetie. We rode in a clinic with a top dressage coach a couple weeks ago and we had fun and learned a lot. How's your mare? When is your first show of the season?


----------



## Needanotherbag

VanessaJean said:


> My boy is great! We have turned a corner now and our rides are focused and I feel like we are really partners now. Despite the awful winter we have been having we have made progress. He is such a sweetie. We rode in a clinic with a top dressage coach a couple weeks ago and we had fun and learned a lot. How's your mare? When is your first show of the season?



Yay!  Sounds like you've had a fabulous training season.  It's an amazing feeling to become a team.


My girl is doing really well...we're schooling 1st level, will continue to show training level this year, maybe move to 1st level, not quite sure.  We also started some low hunters, such a blast!  Our first show is mother's day weekend, I cannot wait!


----------



## VanessaJean

Oh fun! Low Hunters and maybe jumpers are the plan for this summer. Hopefully&#8230;


----------



## floridasun8

After watching The Preakness today (YAY California Chrome!)   wanted to check in and see how the rest of the equestrians were doing. 

I started riding a new horse at the barn where I ride about 2 months ago.   I went from a 23 year old, well trained show mare that I've ridden for the past year that was ridden by so many people that she was indifferent to me and I had kind of reached my plateau with her to my new baby, a 6 year old part arabian mare that has not been ridden much at all prior to me saddling her a few months ago so she was barely broke.   We're definitely going through some challenges and she has a spunk and a high spirit about her that we're still trying to get through, but I'm having fun and enjoying her.    Unfortunately as I don't own her, the barn decided to impregnate her recently so I've got less than a year left with her and I'll have to take a break for a while.  Bad timing when we're just trying to get her used to being ridden, but oh well.   I've attached a few pics.  

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## VanessaJean

So happy for Chrome!! Great race.

I'm doing lots of riding. The weather is finally nice! Our barn was under construction (8 new stalls and a new tack room for the boarders!!) and its done now so we are moving in. Its very exciting!


----------



## gymangel812

floridasun8 said:


> After watching The Preakness today (YAY California Chrome!)   wanted to check in and see how the rest of the equestrians were doing.
> 
> I started riding a new horse at the barn where I ride about 2 months ago.   I went from a 23 year old, well trained show mare that I've ridden for the past year that was ridden by so many people that she was indifferent to me and I had kind of reached my plateau with her to my new baby, a 6 year old part arabian mare that has not been ridden much at all prior to me saddling her a few months ago so she was barely broke.   We're definitely going through some challenges and she has a spunk and a high spirit about her that we're still trying to get through, but I'm having fun and enjoying her.    Unfortunately as I don't own her, the barn decided to impregnate her recently so I've got less than a year left with her and I'll have to take a break for a while.  Bad timing when we're just trying to get her used to being ridden, but oh well.   I've attached a few pics.
> 
> How's everyone else doing?


so pretty! i just started half leasing a horse for the summer (free lease, just pay for hauling and care). this is belle, a cute palamino pony mare:



this is the first mare i've ridden, she's sassy lol. she's like 13-ish hands but can jump 3 ft! i hope to use her on trail rides and hunter paces.


----------



## floridasun8

gymangel812 said:


> so pretty! i just started half leasing a horse for the summer (free lease, just pay for hauling and care). this is belle, a cute palamino pony mare:
> 
> 
> 
> this is the first mare i've ridden, she's sassy lol. she's like 13-ish hands but can jump 3 ft! i hope to use her on trail rides and hunter paces.



So pretty!  Love the little heart on her rump


----------



## sally.m

Riding in the evening after a long day at work, I love summer nights...


----------



## sally.m

when my mum wasn't looking I hogged her horse Gerald! Such a handsome boy!


----------



## Divealicious

Hi all! I'm new to this thread  I focus on dressage and take lessons 3 times a week. I also practice jumping once a month for fun 

I started riding as a kid, quit for a while as a teenager and I started again since four years ago. When I started out, I meant to ride casually, just once a week but I find myself addicted  I spend so much time at the stables, my bf gets jealous  I don't own a horse, but I ride two horses for the owner of the stables. I do wish I can own a horse some day... 

I will be moving to the other side of the country in a few months, and i am dreading the moment where I have to leave my friends (both human and animal)!! Hope I can keep myself occupied looking at everyone's pics while I find a new place to ride


----------



## Serina

After a week of swollen legs on a lame horse after a botched shoeing (yes, i have changed farrier) i cannot wait to saddle up today. My darling boy was 100% yesterday and i lunged him just to be safe but today we Are saddling up! Goriding!!!!


----------



## Serina

How many of you take lessons, how many leave and how many own? Do tell  

I


----------



## VanessaJean

I own a 18 year old Oldenburg gelding. He is the love of my life. HIs registered name is Wricochet and we call him him Ricky Bobby. We do Hunter/Jumper.


----------



## Serina

VanessaJean said:


> I own a 18 year old Oldenburg gelding. He is the love of my life. HIs registered name is Wricochet and we call him him Ricky Bobby. We do Hunter/Jumper.




 I have a gelding too. Lamiro 34, 16 years old. He is a registered westfaler.


----------



## VanessaJean

Ah so nice! I am totally a gelding girl at heart.


----------



## sally.m

I am owned by an 18 yrs old Ex flat racer, Able Millenium. He is my baby.


----------



## gymangel812

Serina said:


> How many of you take lessons, how many leave and how many own? Do tell
> 
> I


i take lessons 1x/week (jumper/foxhunting/trail riding). i am just finishing a lease and looking for a horse to buy.


----------



## Serina

gymangel812 said:


> i take lessons 1x/week (jumper/foxhunting/trail riding). i am just finishing a lease and looking for a horse to buy.





How exciting  Good Luck finding Your deam horse.


----------



## gymangel812

Serina said:


> How exciting  Good Luck finding Your deam horse.


thanks, i found her about a month ago, this is bell:






she's a 7 year old never raced throughbred. she's got a very unique coloring, both dapple grey and blue roan (with some red in her hair). she's pretty green but coming along well in just the month i've had her. very good trail horse. we plan on foxhunting soon (we've walked hounds once). she basically lived in a pasture most of her life (she was w/t/c broke) and has a great brain and loves to please .


----------



## loriw

Hi everyone!  Just popping in to say that Albie is doing just terrific!  And I can let you know a little more about the film we are part of - I'm attaching the link to their website.  For all of you OTTB lovers, this movie, now going into post-production, is going to change the lives for the better for our ex-racehorses.  Can't say a whole lot more about it.  And....  our little part of it got a little bigger - if you look at the top tabs, you will see a tab for Albie - well that's us, our part became a short documentary which got accepted and is premiering next week at the Napa Valley Film Festival!  Pretty amazing    And should you feel inclined, on behalf of all our OTTB's, any donation to helping her finish this documentary (she's a starving student), I know would be most appreciated!!



>


----------



## sally.m

Gerald when to his first dressage test this weekend. He was a star. Travels well, no fussing or tantrums in the warm up or test.   

Going to work on his jump and maybe do a few hunter classes ion the spring/summer. 


My boy Able has has a few weeks off work. Sore back and feet. I think he is suddenly feeling his age. I had a vet check up yesterday and we now have a different plan to manage the pain. Lets hope he is back to normal soon. It could mean retirement for ridden work but fingers crossed he will still be happy hacking once a week so he gets a change of scenery. If not, i need a good pair of walking boots!


----------



## Appaloosalover

gymangel812 said:


> i take lessons 1x/week (jumper/foxhunting/trail riding). i am just finishing a lease and looking for a horse to buy.




I own a horse, an Appaloosa 10 year old gelding Tonto who is having a year off on doctor grass and a 15 year old hafflinger mare named keona. I have lessons on keona every two weeks


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

I just found this thread. My horse is my avatar. He's a 5 year old American warmblood. I got him as a long two year old. The photo was take last year during a versatility competition, when he was 4. In addition to versatility, I enjoy 3 phase. We've started jumping more seriously, and he really likes it. He gets bored going around and around in the arena, and so do I. He's the prize after years of horse shopping, and is the best horse I've ever sat on. Here's a closer photo of my avatar pic:


----------



## JustAgUrL

sally.m said:


> Gerald when to his first dressage test this weekend. He was a star. Travels well, no fussing or tantrums in the warm up or test.
> 
> Going to work on his jump and maybe do a few hunter classes ion the spring/summer.
> 
> 
> My boy Able has has a few weeks off work. Sore back and feet. I think he is suddenly feeling his age. I had a vet check up yesterday and we now have a different plan to manage the pain. Lets hope he is back to normal soon. It could mean retirement for ridden work but fingers crossed he will still be happy hacking once a week so he gets a change of scenery. If not, i need a good pair of walking boots!




I just spent the last few hours wanting Dressage on You Tube&#8230; 


This horse was so light on her feet&#8230; I am sad that she has since passed..  

I could watch this video for days at a time&#8230;. (Yes, I know the music is dubbed) 

It is such great timing though&#8230; 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knCj92zA0tU


----------



## JustAgUrL

JustAgUrL said:


> I just spent the last few hours wanting Dressage on You Tube&#8230;
> 
> 
> This horse was so light on her feet&#8230; I am sad that she has since passed..
> 
> I could watch this video for days at a time&#8230;. (Yes, I know the music is dubbed)
> 
> It is such great timing though&#8230;
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knCj92zA0tU



OK&#8230;. Going to try this again&#8230;.  

darn it, it keeps adding URL to YouTube videos&#8230; making it so the video will not show up&#8230;.


----------



## sally.m

Able taking advantage of the nice grass whilst Gerald was competing


----------



## sally.m

Gerald and my mum in the Inhand coloured class


----------



## sally.m

A Suffolk Punch foal taking a nap!!!! 
This breed in special to where I live, the county of Suffolk. They have been doing a breeding programme because these guys dwindled to only a few left. Such amazing horses.


----------



## alphamegatherio

This is Royal Iceman, my 4 year old Quater Horse [emoji16]


----------



## Needanotherbag

Hi all, 
Been awhile since I've posted about my girl, but we just finished up our show season for 2015, and had a great season!  After Nationals last year we came home and went into training to become a Western Pleasure horse!  She took to it very quickly, I'm still learning LOL.  But we won three championships this season, so I was very proud.


----------



## sally.m

Had a photoshoot the other day, waiting for the other photos but here is one I have been sent.


----------



## mcb100

Everyone looks so gorgeous with their horses!


I just thought I'd pop in this thread. I've recently started horse back riding. I've gone on a few trail rides when I was very little, like 10 years old, so I don't really count those. I've recently been on 2 trails this year, but I've been thinking, and I'm thinking that this is really something that I want to consider doing more frequently as a hobby. I just love being with the horses, and it really relaxes me to be around them. I am probably going to sign up for lessons today (I have another trail ride booked today.) as I want to learn how to control a horse better, how to trot/cantor, and maybe even jumping eventually one day. However, it is expensive and I started a job where I'll be working a lot FT, so my lessons might just be like twice a month instead of once a week like everyone here seems to do. But, I'm very excited! 


Unfortunately, I will never be able to own a horse like you ladies on here though. I live in the suburbs, not the country, and me and SO will probably be doing the apartment thing for years, so there is no yard room/extra money to be able to own a horse. But I'm hoping that the lessons that I will keep going to will be on the same horse, and that he will start to recognize me. (I've found the best public stable around my area)


I'm a little nervous, but definitely something I would like to pursue!


----------



## hermes_lemming

All these horses are so beautiful.  Please keep posting. What I'm about to say will sound sorta funny but I've never seen a horse IRL. Not even a chubby overstuffed pony at a zoo or a gelding from a car. Lol the closest I've ever come to a horse is viewing a saddle. I've always thought they're majestic creatures. It's on my bucket list to pet one one day.


----------



## mcb100

I am going for another trail ride this week, and my first actual lesson (which I'll be continuing) starts next week! Very excited! Especially with the air outside, (I'm in northeastern Pennsylvania) I find the trail rides really let me clear my thinking, it's almost like a new opportunity that is good fun, and that I feel, is good for me. 
  It's like a breath of fresh air. (I now work 40 hours a week in an extremely, extremely busy office building all day till about 10pm at night, where the phones ring 24/7.)


----------



## HesitantShopper

Cannot recall if I showed our mares, one is a B sized mini and the other an A. So horses basically shrunken , guess they could be part of the micro bag trend lol

Lacy




Need to find one of violet brb


----------



## housewivesfan

Hello all.  I am a re-rider who returned to my childhood love of riding after an absence of 30 years about two years ago.  For the past year, I have been working with an OTTB   (off the track Thoroughbred).  He is owned by a woman who no longer rides and was standing around for five years before I started  riding him.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Can we revive our club??  Where my equestrian friends at?


----------



## gymangel812

Needanotherbag said:


> Can we revive our club??  Where my equestrian friends at?


i'm still here! i just recently completed my first mini trial at beginner novice (4th mini trial ever) with my lease horse, mack. we got our best dressage score ever and the 3rd best in the whole competition (all levels)


----------



## Needanotherbag

gymangel812 said:


> i'm still here! i just recently completed my first mini trial at beginner novice (4th mini trial ever) with my lease horse, mack. we got our best dressage score ever and the 3rd best in the whole competition (all levels)


Thats fantastic, way to go!!!


----------



## madamefifi

Yes, keep this thread going , I love looking at everyone’s horses and reading about riding experiences and so on. Congratulations to those of you who have completed a successful show season or are just learning to ride. 

Our horses spend their time ornamenting our pastures, lol. Over the past few years we’ve had some minor medical issues—mild colic, hoof abscess—but overall they are “easy keepers”, thank goodness. Fascinating and beautiful creatures!


----------



## Needanotherbag

madamefifi said:


> Yes, keep this thread going , I love looking at everyone’s horses and reading about riding experiences and so on. Congratulations to those of you who have completed a successful show season or are just learning to ride.
> 
> Our horses spend their time ornamenting our pastures, lol. Over the past few years we’ve had some minor medical issues—mild colic, hoof abscess—but overall they are “easy keepers”, thank goodness. Fascinating and beautiful creatures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188886


Awww I love your herd!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Needanotherbag

My beloved mare (In my avatar pic) passed away last October.  I have been mourning her ever since.  I have purchased two other mares, one a young horse to bring up as my dressage mount, and one 12 year old for my son to progress in his dressage adventure.  We love them dearly, and are looking forward to showing them both next season together.


----------



## madamefifi

Needanotherbag said:


> My beloved mare (In my avatar pic) passed away last October.  I have been mourning her ever since.  I have purchased two other mares, one a young horse to bring up as my dressage mount, and one 12 year old for my son to progress in his dressage adventure.  We love them dearly, and are looking forward to showing them both next season together.



That dapple Gray is EVERYTHING! [emoji173]️ So beautiful!


----------



## Needanotherbag

madamefifi said:


> That dapple Gray is EVERYTHING! [emoji173]️ So beautiful!


Aw thank you, thats my young horse, just now 90 days under saddle.  I'm expecting big things from that one in the future


----------

